# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/29 - When The Gong Strikes; Pray For Your Soul



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

UN-DER-TAKERRR :mark:

I'm highly intrigued as to how the control angle develops with the McMahons and Taker. Also looking forward to whats next between Ambrose/Lesnar/Heyman. I enjoyed Raw for the most part last week and hopefully that RTWM momentum flows.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I must admit that after such a slow start to the year, last weeks Raw has got me invested in this years Wrestlemania. Just when I feel like leaving, they drag me right back in every single time without fail. Professional wrestling ey?

No Shane this week but that isn't necessarily a bad thing. I hope they give us some consistency to the whole thing and have The Undertaker either mention WHY he was picked by Vince McMahon or let us know WHY he isn't going to be fighting for Vince. I want to see Vince go all ruthless again about how he MADE the Undertaker and that if his career may be on the line etc. I want some real personal stuff within this feud because we all know the history between the two men.

With no Lesnar this week too I hope we see some character development with Ambrose and some real dark promos from him too. Let him cut a promo on WHY he is targeting Lesnar and why he WANTS to fight him and why he is so addicted to this pain because he KNOWS the amount of pain he is going to get into. Let him tell us WHY he is the psycho, mention his upbringing, mention his past. This is the time for Ambrose to absolutely shine.

Also interested in the other main event between HHH and Reigns. I think they were saying Reigns is going to have time off this week so if they are going to TRY and get HHH over as a heel they have to tread lightly here. HHH will either need to try and get Reigns over and show us how much of a asshole heel he is or he's going to pander to the crowd and just get cheers but I'm interested in how they play it, I must admit.



Also hoping they start to build feuds for others guys. What are the Wyatts doing? What is the feud for the US title going to be? Are we going to get a tease of a new Tag Team to face The New Day? What's Owens doing at Wrestlemania? Start building WWE and make it good please.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I also hope we get some real dark, serious shit from Ambrose, and not any cringey, awkward catchphrases that don't really fit into the mold of the feud he should be looking for. They need to let him be 'free' and really step up now IMO.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Erik. said:


> I must admit that after such a slow start to the year, last weeks Raw has got me invested in this years Wrestlemania. Just when I feel like leaving, they drag me right back in every single time without fail. Professional wrestling ey?
> 
> No Shane this week but that isn't necessarily a bad thing. I hope they give us some consistency to the whole thing and have The Undertaker either mention WHY he was picked by Vince McMahon or let us know WHY he isn't going to be fighting for Vince. I want to see Vince go all ruthless again about how he MADE the Undertaker and that if his career may be on the line etc. I want some real personal stuff within this feud because we all know the history between the two men.
> 
> ...


I’m not upset at all with Shane not being there this week. The main issue they have to address is the one with Taker and Vince. Like many have said, Taker wouldn’t just fight for Vince. So, will Taker side with Shane? Will Vince force Taker to fight for him by putting his career on the line? I was initially convinced that Shane would get a surrogate to wrestle for him. But seeing all the training he’s putting himself through, I think he does wrestle at Mania. Which is why I’m leading towards Vince forcing Taker to fight for him. Don’t get me wrong, Shane will still need a lot of help but he will be the official participant in the match.

With no Brock this week, they have to make Dean to look good. He doesn’t even need to wrestle. Just let him go out there and talk and remove the goofiness and the lunatic fringe. Just have him cut that deep and dark promo we know he’s capable of.

To sell the injury, I think they keep Reigns off TV this week which is fine by me. We really don’t need too much focus on that this week IMO. WWE need start planning what they do with Owens, Kalisto, Styles, Jericho, New Day, the Wyatts, etc. They got off to a great start with the top 3 matches. But they still need to take advantage of the undercard to make this Mania great.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> I’m not upset at all with Shane not being there this week. The main issue they have to address is the one with Taker and Vince. Like many have said, Taker wouldn’t just fight for Vince. So, will Taker side with Shane? Will Vince force Taker to fight for him by putting his career on the line? I was initially convinced that Shane would get a surrogate to wrestle for him. But seeing all the training he’s putting himself through, I think he does wrestle at Mania. Which is why I’m leading towards Vince forcing Taker to fight for him. Don’t get me wrong, Shane will still need a lot of help but he will be the official participant in the match.
> 
> With no Brock this week, they have to make Dean to look good. He doesn’t even need to wrestle. Just let him go out there and talk and remove the goofiness and the lunatic fringe. Just have him cut that deep and dark promo we know he’s capable of.
> 
> To sell the injury, I think they keep Reigns off TV this week which is fine by me. We really don’t need too much focus on that this week IMO. WWE need start planning what they do with Owens, Kalisto, Styles, Jericho, New Day, the Wyatts, etc. They got off to a great start with the top 3 matches. But they still need to take advantage of the undercard to make this Mania great.


Yeah, it's certainly interesting. The thing is, Taker being in this whole storyline is what has drawn quite a bit of interest so it's a lock that he'll be involved somehow. I was only thinking the other day that Taker rejects the whole thing and Vince just says that he'll have to get the job done himself. Freeing up Taker for Cena and we get two matches instead of just the one, but that is fading by the day.

I wouldn't even mind if we just get a few Ambrose promos from backstage in an empty lockeroom with him sort of staring at the wall talking and then turning around and getting all close to the camera and acting all Joker-like crazy and how he can't wait to feel the pain etc.

Whilst I felt indifferent about the title challenger taking time off television leading up to Wrestlemania, if they want to shed the skin of being "the new Cena" off of Reigns then having him off TV to sell injuries this week could be a good thing for him. Could you imagine Cena taking time off following a kayfabe injury? Fuck no.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This is an interesting week: can they keep momentum? Seems everytime theres a hot raw it sucks the next week.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

When The Gong Strikes; Pray For Your Soul

When Steph's Music Hits; Pray For Commercial Break


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

After last week with Shane returning can they top that?. Wish Shane was on this week but hes on Raw Chicago so cant wait for that

In before the fuckery


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Matt Striker (May 2, 2007)

I'm looking forward to the Undertaker return, and the continuation of the Lesnar/Ambrose feud. Banks vs. Lynch should be pretty solid as well although I don't understand why Paige isn't involved at all. It would be sad for her to miss WrestleMania. Maybe she'll interfere in the match to set up a triple threat for mania.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't even care about Taker returning this year anymore. Ugh.


----------



## metabolic666 (Apr 23, 2015)

All this excitement has me wondering where the John Cena heel turn fits into the mix...


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

And still no mention of the intercontinental champion. He'd better be on this RAW.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

We will see Big Show challenging Owens at WM. Or Owens won't be there again waiting at SmackDown with his title

And AJ Styles having a TAG match with Jericho (Nothing too bad but still)

Damn... Only exciting moment will be Shane and Taker


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wait, it could be Show/Owens for the belt at WM?

Urgh.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Best for business


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Shane, no Brock, Owens doing nothing, very little interest. The only big thing happening this week is a Taker appearance, meh.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I was hoping for Styles/Owens at WM tbh. 

So Styles could be in a tag match with Jericho and Owens has got the Big Show instead? Sigh.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Last week was pretty awesome. I dont see them topping it this week, however i do expect them to follow up with storyline progression in several feuds. Brock, i think Jericho turns heel in the upcoming weeks and has stipulation match with Styles at mania. I dont see them being just random tag-team match at mania.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Brock said:


> I also hope we get some real dark, serious shit from Ambrose, and not any cringey, awkward catchphrases that don't really fit into the mold of the feud he should be looking for. They need to let him be 'free' and really step up now IMO.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Banez said:


> Last week was pretty awesome. I dont see them topping it this week, however i do expect them to follow up with storyline progression in several feuds. Brock, i think Jericho turns heel in the upcoming weeks and has stipulation match with Styles at mania. I dont see them being just random tag-team match at mania.


I hope they continue to build off the matches in place for WM already and build up even more matches. They should be setting up Big Show as a contender for the IC title this week. Also Ryback seems to be possibly feuding with Kane so that should get set up this week too, aswell as the divas title situation and tag team scene. They do not have any time to waste so they need to get things going and flowing.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Rocketmansid said:


> I hope they continue to build off the matches in place for WM already and build up even more matches. They should be setting up Big Show as a contender for the IC title this week. Also Ryback seems to be possibly feuding with Kane so that should get set up this week too, aswell as the divas title situation and tag team scene. They do not have any time to waste so they need to get things going and flowing.


And i'm sure they will. 5 weeks till mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens/Show and Ryback/Kane at WM would be :lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Looks alike another miss tonight.... Got work in the morning and 3 hours is just too much to sit through. At this point I might as well just wait for Wrestlemania, I am sure I wont miss much!


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Dare I say, WWE might have learned from last year's abysmal RTWM. This is starting to build nicely.

While I'm not as hype as usual to see Taker, considering he performed several times in '15, I still look forward to seeing him as always. Sasha and Becky has promise given time and proper booking. Doubt Brock will be there so you won't see Ambrose get any bows in until closer to WM. Perfect time for a good ol' Moxley style promo though. 

Usos need a story line and a reason to care, because as is I'm cheering for the Bubba and D-Von who are killing it with the recent heel turn. Looking like Y2AJ is a lock for the title shot. Could work out very well for AJ and easing into the WWE style. Still no set feud for KO so a few variables here still.

No idea what's going on with Ryback, Show, Kane and the Wyatts but odds are they will all end up the the Battle Royal at this point with the card starting to fill in. Same with Social Outcasts, et al. Creative has some opportunities to tighten up here. Lately though is seems they've been tossing all their loose ends into Hour 3 and the show suffers for it.

As for HHH, he said everything he needed to on SmackDown this week, so please, no 20 minute promo. Maybe let Reigns/HHH simmer this week.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Fringe said:


> Dare I say, WWE might have learned from last year's abysmal RTWM. This is starting to build nicely.
> 
> While I'm not as hype as usual to see Taker, considering he performed several times in '15, I still look forward to seeing him as always. Sasha and Becky has promise given time and proper booking. Doubt Brock will be there so you won't see Ambrose get any bows in until closer to WM. Perfect time for a good ol' Moxley style promo though.
> 
> ...


*
*

The WHC storyline should be the one that doesn't simmer down at all, none of them really as they should be building up to WM and each storyline needs as much focus as possible. I agree HHH doesn't need to cut a 30 minute promo to open the show on Reigns, I would just have Reigns come out and cut a 5 minute promo explaining how he will be all business officially from now and take anyone in his way out to reach his goals and he is coming for HHH and the gold.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Isn't Reigns not on Raw for the next few weeks?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Man I just want to know what they have for Chicago fpalm. Last week was a great episode and this one that is upcoming should be good as well.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Isn't Reigns not on Raw for the next few weeks?


I expect him to appear tomorrow, no way they have him not appear for 3 weeks to not build this title match up.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Isn't Reigns not on Raw for the next few weeks?


I know he's advertised for the Chicago show nextra week. Not sure about Nashville tomorrow. I figured he'd sell for at least one show but who knows. Brock and Shane won't be there, so it'll feel really empty if the 3 top matches are all missing one half of the feuds. This happened last year too fpalm.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Reigns should do an interview promo on the tron from the commentators and later be shown with his face busted up again laid out somewhere at the close of the show. I know him getting punked out two weeks in a row would be strange but I doubt he can really do anything else for a couple weeks.

I hope they start a US Title program for Kalisto heading into Mania and build toward a Tag Turmoil at Mania.

LOL Big Show. Becky Lynch should face Kevin Owens for the title because at least fans care about her and she can work a good match. Speaking of which I still hope there is a double DQ or something between Becky and Sasha to make the match with Charlote a triple threat.

Taker and Authority will be interesting, I wanna know if he is loyal to them and if it will effect his persona or not.*


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Reigns should do an interview promo on the tron from the commentators and later be shown with his face busted up again laid out somewhere at the close of the show. I know him getting punked out two weeks in a row would be strange but I doubt he can really do anything else for a couple weeks.
> 
> I hope they start a US Title program for Kalisto heading into Mania and build toward a Tag Turmoil at Mania.
> 
> ...


You don't have to punk out Roman two straight weeks and it would be no point to do so anyways. I would just show Reigns having either a sit down interview or via satellite talking about when he comes back HHH has hell to pay and that he is waging a one man war on the Authority and will finally rid them and get back the WHC.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Undertaker/ Vince Mcmahon promo!! :mark::mark::mark:

Other than that i feel tomorrow's RAW is a cool off show in between last weeks surprisingly very good show and Chicago next week. 

With most of the top stars out tomorrow they should use the show to build the mid/undercard for Wrestlemania.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

The boy wonder has a date with the dead man.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Is this the first Raw leap year in company history?


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

It'll be average at best.

Hoping for better though.
@Drago, yes it is their first Raw on a leap year.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I do wonder if Taker/Vince will have a face to face promo, or it'll just be a solo Taker one tbh.

I'd hope for a Taker/Vince promo with Vince outlining what he wants/expects etc.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Hopefully RAW is better than last weeks show.. They need to step up their game, it's WrestleMania season.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder if there is any chance Shane will be on via satellite?


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH (Feb 7, 2016)

Drago said:


> When The Gong Strikes; Pray For Your Soul
> 
> When Steph's Music Hits; Pray For Commercial Break


You know how it's all going to go down.
"Gong!"
*Taker comes to the ring and starts to cut a promo on his WM match*
"Shane, at Wressstlemaaaaaniaaaa......your souuuul will be devou....."
*Stephanie's music interrupts*
"Undertaker, I know this is your yard and all, and Imma let you finish but...Shane's my brother! And He's MY problem to deal with! so If you could just GET OUT of my ring and let me handle all this, I'd really appreciate it!"
*Taker walks off like a little bitch with his head down*
:fuckthis


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

THREE AIN'T ENOUGH said:


> You know how it's all going to go down.
> "Gong!"
> *Taker comes to the ring and starts to cut a promo on his WM match*
> "Shane, at Wressstlemaaaaaniaaaa......your souuuul will be devou....."
> ...


Then Cena comes out!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

If they make Dean Ambrose cut another corny promo tonight, I'm going to lose all faith in this Lesnar feud.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Let's get ready for Raw, lads!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

poppooper said:


> In before deanambroselover (This forum's GOAT ) says "In before the fuckery".


I already did it on page 1 sorry


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I have no doubts that this Raw will be fucking dreadful. 

WWE think that last weeks show was electric and for half an hour it was. 

Don't get me wrong, there were some other decent/good moments such as the Heyman promo and the Reigns beating but that show as a whole only becomes a good show when it's pit against the incredibly low standards of the last 5 or so years. 

When WWE feel like they've knocked it out of the park they immediately take their foot off the gas and lose viewer interest. 

The Undertaker is returning for a promo. :shrug If he confronts Vince then maybe it will be interesting but I am not expecting Vince to be on TV this week. 

Lesnar is not there so I think WWE will phone it in and just do an Ambrose/Heyman in ring promo which is the most basic approach they could take. 

You then have Reigns vs HHH. Is Reigns on the show or being kept off TV? I honestly don't know or care. 

I can't see this being a good Raw. I always welcome being proven wrong though if I can get some enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm interested in seeing how they approach this thing with Taker and Shane. Also want to see Ambrose be let loose and cut a nasty promo on Brock Lesnar, and if Roman is on the show I just want to see him beat people up, if not I just want to see him cut a serious promo that makes him look badass. Lastly interested in seeing how the rest of the card will get built up for WM. Lol at KO/Show and Ryback/Kane but they could be entertaining actually if done right.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Prepare for Y2AJ bromance and if he is allowed to appear at RAW... Owens vs BIG SHOW!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm excited. Looking forward to anything Ambrose and New Day can bring.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

If Stephanie fucking comes walking out before, during or after the Taker promo

:MAD

Just FFS let Taker/Vince have a good confrontation and keep the fuck away.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I can no longer say "The Undertaker" without it being in Vince's voice from last week.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Ambrose has a fetish for stealing ambulances....he could use some therapy :booklel


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I've been thinking and I don't think we'll see Undertaker vs Shane at WM32. I think Taker will come out and not accept the match.

I think possibly they'll go with Vince vs Shane, Father vs Son in HIAC. If Shane wins he gets Raw, if Vince does he gets the box. I think Taker will probably be getting Rusev, since Rusev is teasing something for Raw. Perhaps he'll attack Taker & lay him out after he rejects the HIAC match with Shane.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I'll begin watching tonight, out of curiosity for how theyre going to go with the Shane/Taker stuff, hopefully they open with that. 

Gonna be funny to see what they announce with regards to Reigns though.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

> As WWE World Heavyweight Champion Triple H explained on SmackDown, quoting *The Rolling Stones’ “Sympathy for the Devil,” he’s “a man of wealth and taste.” However, another classic Stones song can be applied to Roman Reigns’ life these days: “Let it Bleed.”* At the conclusion of Raw last week, a vicious and gruesome attack by The Cerebral Assassin shattered The Big Dog’s nose, requiring him to undergo surgery to repair the extensive damage.


Aslong as we're quoting Rolling Stones songs, I got one for the WWE regarding Roman's push.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Taker Returns Tonight :rusevyes


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

It will be interesting to see what happens with Taker, they need to give a reason as to why he would accept to wrestle for Vince. The Becky vs Sasha match should be good, hopefully it leads to a triple threat at Mania. I really hope they don't go with Owens vs Big Show at Mania, KO deserves so much better.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Even Flow said:


> I've been thinking and I don't think we'll see Undertaker vs Shane at WM32. I think Taker will come out and not accept the match.
> 
> I think possibly they'll go with Vince vs Shane, Father vs Son in HIAC. If Shane wins he gets Raw, if Vince does he gets the box. I think Taker will probably be getting Rusev, since Rusev is teasing something for Raw. Perhaps he'll attack Taker & lay him out after he rejects the HIAC match with Shane.


I like the way you think, and tbh I lowkey thought this too. I think Vince might be too old even though he is fitter than 90% of the roster.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So 'Taker is definitely coming tonight?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Y2AJ vs New Day at Mania for the tag titles would be an interesting match, but I feel like it would be a bit of a waste. Having Styles and Jericho in separate singles matches would add more depth and quality to the Mania card.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Even Flow said:


> I've been thinking and I don't think we'll see Undertaker vs Shane at WM32. I think Taker will come out and not accept the match.
> 
> I think possibly they'll go with Vince vs Shane, Father vs Son in HIAC. If Shane wins he gets Raw, if Vince does he gets the box. I think Taker will probably be getting Rusev, since Rusev is teasing something for Raw. Perhaps he'll attack Taker & lay him out after he rejects the HIAC match with Shane.


Is this a serious prediction?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Y2AJ vs New Day at Mania for the tag titles would be an interesting match, but I feel like it would be a bit of a waste. Having Styles and Jericho in separate singles matches would add more depth and quality to the Mania card.


Agreed.

Then again instead of having Shane in a seperate match to the Taker would also have added more depth and quality yet they've both been put into the same match so maybe that's their game this Mania.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Y2AJ vs New Day at Mania for the tag titles would be an interesting match, but I feel like it would be a bit of a waste. Having Styles and Jericho in separate singles matches would add more depth and quality to the Mania card.


I would of had Styles challenge KO for the IC Championship and turn Jericho heel and have him challenge Kalisto for the U.S. Championship. But having Styles and Jericho hold the tag team titles could be a fun, entertaining ride.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I already got the alcohol and I am prepared for tonight's Raw fuckery event. *_


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I AM IN FOR THE FUCKERY! :dance


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RTWM!



















^ HOW TRIPS HAS TO MAKE REIGNS LOOK STRONG :reigns2 

The other 2 are Vince and Steph :ha


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

2 and a half hours until Monday Night Raw!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't think _Vince_ will be wrestling at 'mania regardless. Especially not HiaC. But I_ could_ see Undertaker refusing to fight for Vince, forcing Vince to suspend/fire Undertaker or something, which leads to Vince choosing a new representitive, and maybe even Undertaker infact ending up representing Shane instead. Vince loses Raw to two of his greatest creations.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Crasp said:


> I don't think _Vince_ will be wrestling at 'mania regardless. Especially not HiaC. But I_ could_ see Undertaker refusing to fight for Vince, forcing Vince to suspend/fire Undertaker or something, which leads to Vince choosing a new representitive, and maybe even Undertaker infact ending up representing Shane instead. Vince loses Raw to two of his greatest creations.


VINCE ALWAYS HAS A PLAN C! :cena4


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Crasp said:


> I don't think _Vince_ will be wrestling at 'mania regardless. Especially not HiaC. But I_ could_ see Undertaker refusing to fight for Vince, forcing Vince to suspend/fire Undertaker or something, which leads to Vince choosing a new representitive, and maybe even Undertaker infact ending up representing Shane instead. Vince loses Raw to two of his greatest creations.


Yeah at this point Shane is fighting at WM, you have work out videos of him online talking about getting prepared for the match.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*I already got the alcohol and I am prepared for tonight's Raw fuckery event. *_


I hear that #BTheVampireSlayer & #A-C-P , it's time for the trinity of debauchery (_Snorting, Smoking & Drinking_) 2 get thru anther #WWELogic Monday Night Bore, because friends don't let friends watch RAW sober








​


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Undertaker:mark:
Sasha v Becky:mark:
Don't know about Brock (not counting on it), but if he is then:mark:


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

The Patriot Way said:


> Undertaker:mark:
> Sasha v Becky:mark:
> *Don't know about Brock (not counting on it), but if he is then:mark:*


*
*

Brock not appearing on RAW tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Patriot Way said:


> Undertaker:mark:
> Sasha v Becky:mark:
> Don't know about Brock (not counting on it), but if he is then:mark:


Hope they give Becky and Sasha around 15 mins or so. Let them tear the house down.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*That Rusev body slamming crap is so ridiculous. Why WWE? WHY THE FUCK DO YOU HATE VIEWERS???*


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Hope they give Becky and Sasha around 15 mins or so. Let them tear the house down.


I say give them a 20-25 minute match.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Looking forward to watching Raw at some point tomorrow and avoiding you fuckers in this thread :lol

Really looking forward to see where they go with Taker/Shane for Mania and looking forward to see what Dean does. I really couldn't give two shits about HHH in 2016.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

1 hour and a half until Monday Night Raw!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


Will WWE still be in business by then.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Things I want from tonight:

Sasha and Becky gets good time
Psycho promo from Dean cut in a dark corner backstage
Taker/Vince interaction
HHH been a cocky bastard
Enzo and Cass debut


----------



## phenom_123 (May 15, 2006)

Taker looking good!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

American Bad Ass Taker please.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mainboy said:


> Will WWE still be in business by then.


Heck, current human civilization might not be here by then


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> This is an interesting week: can they keep momentum? Seems everytime theres a hot raw it sucks the next week.


I agree with this, but I have high hopes for this Raw. Not just because last week's was good, but there was a sense of urgency that I haven't felt from WWE before. All the stuff that Shane said in his promo last week was absolute truth, and coming off a critically panned Fastlane heading deep into Wrestlemania season, they've had to do some big stuff. Shane vs. Taker in HIAC is a bat-shit crazy match that would fit well on the early Smackdown games, but it's entertaining. 

WWE are backed into a corner for the first real time since the Monday Night Wars. I hope they deliver now like they did then.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I agree with this, but I have high hopes for this Raw. Not just because last week's was good, but there was a sense of urgency that I haven't felt from WWE before. All the stuff that Shane said in his promo last week was absolute truth, and coming off a critically panned Fastlane heading deep into Wrestlemania season, they've had to do some big stuff. Shane vs. Taker in HIAC is a bat-shit crazy match that would fit well on the early Smackdown games, but it's entertaining.
> 
> WWE are backed into a corner for the first real time since the Monday Night Wars. I hope they deliver now like they did then.


It wasn't quite the absolute truth I mean Shane has no hold over vince at all, and won't have anything to do with the running of the company moving forward, but you know here's hoping undertaker tells vince to fuck off!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Outside of Shane; there isn't a ton going on really.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Deeds said:


> Things I want from tonight:
> 
> Sasha and Becky gets good time
> Psycho promo from Dean cut in a dark corner backstage
> ...


I think 1-4 all have a good chance of happening. But #5 ? If they were going to do that, they would have done it at Fastlane. They ain't coming til night after Mania at the earliest.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> I think 1-4 all have a good chance of happening. But #5 ? If they were going to do that, they would have done it at Fastlane. They ain't coming til night after Mania at the earliest.


I know but a Deeds can hope :fingerscrossed


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Outside of Shane; there isn't a ton going on really.


That could sum up the whole build to Wrestlemania


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Badbadrobot said:


> It wasn't quite the absolute truth I mean Shane has no hold over vince at all, and won't have anything to do with the running of the company moving forward, but you know here's hoping undertaker tells vince to fuck off!


Sorry, I should have been more clear, talking more about the injuries, business being down etc.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

WE ARE LIVE IN 5 MINS MOFOS!!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I hope 'Taker kicks off the show so I can tune straight out (unless something cool is announced).


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

In before the fuckery!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ok, how long before most of us give up on another night in bored frustration and change the channel? It's been around one hour but we're starting to break that barrier.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Almost time, hopefully Taker starts us off.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyways...let's get ready to RECAPPPPPP


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFuckery Begin


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Time for the WWE to defy all logic in creative!! Sit back and enjoy the ride, folks!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Babyface Triple H :suckit :suckit :suckit


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

In every cloud there is a silver lining ... and no offence to anyone but Reigns isn't on Raw tonight lol

I look forward to the lack of my own groans and the bitching lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol NO chants dubbed


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is that time again


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Editing out the crowd cheering :reneelel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bow down to the king :trips


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Let the #WWEFuckery Begin


Does it really ever stop though?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks like we are starting with a vintage 20 minute Trips promo...


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I've never wanted Taker to come out as I do now. I like how they put together these videos, but sometimes they're too damn long.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*sympathy intensifies* :vince5


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

And that's how you get Roman Reign's hit points to 0.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > Let the #WWEFuckery Begin
> ...



This is a good point :hmm


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Can't imagine this episode being good as last week, but LET's GO!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Barely anyone in the thread tonight. What happened?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

#RAWisRusev


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Trips incoming


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The King of Kings :trips


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This storyline with Roman and HHH is like 2006 with Cena and HHH.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Triple H to open the show and Taker to close the show. I wonder what will happen in between!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Crowd goes mild.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This crowd is gonna suck.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Triple H :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's Terra Ryzing!!!


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Trips about to heel it up, right now. Will probably say anything to get some heat.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A smug Triple H appears.

But really, is he any other way?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

God. Damnit. Will this man ever get tired of hearing himself talk?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no. It's Face H. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Editing out the crowd cheering :reneelel


but but but Reigns fans claim the WWE doesn't edit live crowds on raw.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What is this 2001? 


What the hell is Triple H doing with the world heavyweight title?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HHH bout to try and drum up some heat in a casual city :hunter


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Fuck Nashvile. Such a mark town...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Barely anyone in the thread tonight. What happened?


No Shane, No Buys, No fucks given lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH rocking the red and black look.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> This crowd is gonna suck.


Just got to get through this RAW. The next 4 plus WM and the RAW after gonna be :heston


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Time for fuckery


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Lol shattered nose


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

It's Corporate Triple H, instead of the ass kicker. Roman should easily handle Trips if he decides to appear.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Barely anyone in the thread tonight. What happened?


There's this channel that shows 24 hours a day Test patterns and it's far more entertaining than Raw has been lately.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Triple H was all like....


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

fuck off Nashville fucking marks


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Suit HHH = heel

Leather Jacket & Jeans HHH = face

Got it


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

This is almost laughable, HHH being champion in 2016.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

At least Roman is not there and hopefully not at Chicago as well


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Let the smarking begins. These last couple cities leading up to wrestlemania is going to be brutal


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Fucking Nashville...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

These hicks typically give Roman a good reception. Pretty silly to leave him off of this episode out of all of them, because it's downhill from Nashville.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I came for the Undertaker.
Why in the fuck is HHH here?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

This the same promo from smackdown?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Haitch gonna shit on the crowd from now until WM in the hopes that Reigns gets cheered.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HHH being World Champion in 2016.

:heyman6


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, Triple H that authority figure we have is our Holy Spirit within us. 

We don't hate it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Just got to get through this RAW. The next 4 plus WM and the RAW after gonna be :heston


True true :lol.. What is it Chicago, Philly, Brooklyn and what's the last one?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lothario said:


> These hicks typically give Roman a good reception. Pretty silly to leave him off of this episode out of all of them, because it's downhill from Nashville.


The beat down from last week should've happened this week


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

The crowd sounds like a bunch of unintelligent hicks.

Fucking southern crowds.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Why does the audio sound so weird during that chant?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHH trying to pause for that Roman chant to grow.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

wwe messing with the audience audio, again.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's time to be lame!
Time to be lame!
Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
Ha, ha, ha

It's all about the lame, and how you gay it
All about control, marrying boss's daughter makes it
All about your debt, and if you can pay it
I am the lame, and I know you can't beat me

I am lame, you don't wanna play me
I'll have daddy make you lose , no way you can shake it
If you don't, it's TNA for you
I am the lame, and I'll sue!

Look over your shoulder, ready to run
I'm a little bitch, Vince's newest son
I am the lame, and I make the rules
So move on out, or I'll bury you
Try and figure out what the move’s gonna be?
Easy sucker, Vince will force you to flee
to the independant circuit, where you will stay
'Cuz I am the lame and I want to be gay
It's time to be lame...
Ha, ha, ha, ha
Time to be lame!

In truth though, I liked seeing the Reigns beatdown.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

are they really pumping in lite Roman chants hoping the fans would join in lol 

that sounded so fake ha ha ha


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

At least they tried to get the Roman chants started. Hahaha.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

HE DISRESPECTED MAH AUTHORITAH!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The next E!/WWE Crossover

Roman Reigns to appear on Botched when his shattered nose doesn't heal properly. :reigns2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Last I checked, HHH still follows the authority of Vince and Steph.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

We want Shane!


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Lmao.

Those mild ass chants.

LOLOLOLOL.

THE FACE OF THE COMPANY BOYS.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean in the house


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

/yawn

Nice little "Roman" chant there though. Good job HHH...

AMBROSE!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

My man Dean!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Ambrose!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Lunatic Fringe spoiling the show. :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> HHH being World Champion in 2016.
> 
> :heyman6



Best part of that is somehow he is cheered by people. The state of that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roman is now a mouth breather 










Hey look it's what the Title match should be at WM :ambrose4


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Please beat him like you beat Roman last week. Please. Destroy this geek.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This reminds me of Austin/Vince from the 1999-2000 era.
Except worse. A lot, lot worse.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Heh, I was expecting Shane to interrupt him. Interesting play.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Just got to get through this RAW. The next 4 plus WM and the RAW after gonna be :heston


FUCK YES!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sheesh this is a Brock "feelings" type of promo from Trips. Brutal :maury


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LSDean walking like he just stole a few TV's but got his ass kicked for it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dean's opponent couldn't bother to showup tonight; so he's back to being Roman's little pal.

:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> True true :lol.. What is it Chicago, Philly, Brooklyn and what's the last one?


And Pittsburgh


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Alphy B said:


> wwe messing with the audience audio, again.



It was blatantly obvious. Can't believe they're stooping that low. :lmao


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Yassss Ambrose! I called this the other day, Ambrose is the surrogate for Reigns while they go through the smark cities.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Still wondering why Ambrose hasn't become champion yet


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Why does the audio sound so weird during that chant?


They are focusing on the side where they can get more cheers for reigns.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so they are going to let Ambrose speak for Reigns

why not just put Ambrose in the title match


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> HHH being World Champion in 2016.
> 
> :heyman6


Let him stay champ until :rollins returns


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Business is about to pick up!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dean looks like he is sore from mastering Stephanie's titties without Triple H's permission. :lol


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Slightly disappointed Ambrose doesn't come out in an ambulance every week.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dat overness though


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

And Dean who should have been the ME of WM


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, this crowd is pretty crappy.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I swear, and not trying to be funny, I thought they were screaming Asshole at first...anyone else?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck yeah! I know you hear that Triple H!

That was funny though, "NOBODY CHALLENGES AUTHORITY...vrmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm"


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why the hell do they always pause for fan cheer?

Miss back in the day when the wrestler would come out and instantly start talking. :kobe 

Crowd is chanting and the dude hasn't even said anything yet.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

It's cool that they're giving Dean some air time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK Trips, that oscars joke was really lame.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

You know a guy is over when they chant his name in the same tone as "BOR-RING"


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol Dean bringing up his WWE film.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

omg HHH OWNS!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Dean's opponent couldn't bother to showup tonight; so he's back to being Roman's little pal.
> 
> :lmao


gotta make Roman look strong since he can't do it himself


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Leo won an Oscar and so did Dean dreams do come true


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hit him with a pedigree ffs


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

That was a great line from Hunter :mj4


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Ambrose going to sell this feud for Reigns to?

:reneelel


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

This would be so much better if Dean was fighting HHH for the WHC.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shane's the biggest babyface on the show! :lol


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Wow, this crowd is pretty crappy.


Its crazy how a historical wrestling city like Nashville is one of the most casual cities. Orlando is smark, philly is smark, connecticut is smark, montreal is smark, Nashville is.....casual. weird.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Trips is so gonna bury Dean backstage :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Them truth bombs


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

To anyone upset that Ambrose is selling the feud for Reigns, you can blame Lesnar for not selling the feud with Ambrose.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Paul is shooting :mj4


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh :francis


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow HHH just told the WWE creative secret again, booking Dean only to lose...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> So Ambrose going to sell this feud for Reigns to?
> 
> :reneelel


And looks like he's going to catch a Trips beating tonight to do it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:trips2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

"I'M DEAN AMBROSE, BITCH!"


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

This is pretty good. Minus the fact that it's all for Roman.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Trips is right. That triple threat was between Brock, Reigns and a make a wish kid.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Maybe this is setting up Dean vs. HHH later down the road, like at possibly SS this year.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I think this is a shoot promo lol...Sure sounds like one.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Add Ambrose to HHH's burial list. That was really bad.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol HHH is golden on the mic


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

And some people are comparing this guy :ambrose2 to this guy iper1

:ti


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Dat overness though


Just so you know DEATH BATTLE is back on Wednesday , Dante (Devil May Cry) vs. Bayonetta


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

See the problem is Dean doesn't get big wins, so it's hard to buy into this promo.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Main event tonight


HHH vs Dean AMbrose.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose is so over


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

You don't just beat Triple H in a promo :lmao


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

You smot...You very smot...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Reigns


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Where is this going?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean way more over


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

We might be getting HHH vs. Dean tonight on RAW.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambrose is damn over.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Daniel Bryan Wrestlemania XXX...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Why is this jabroni challenging HHH? Shouldn't he win a world title or two first?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

HHH Vs Dean at the Network special event.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

H with the :buried


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Please give Dean a title match tonight.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dean has a point, Triple H has always fared poorly against crazy opponents like Orton, etc.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean vs HHH WM 32.........oh wait........


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol HHH's clean clothes joke was on point.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What's the point of this? Dean will be nowhere near HHH at WM.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Braylyt said:


> You don't just beat Triple H in a promo :lmao


Unless you're CM Punk, Paul Heyman, or anyone from the AE.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So Ambrose barely walks to the ring and is hobbling then decides to challenge HHH to a fight.
This makes sense.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Dean: "You can't beat me"

... except HHH tossed Ambrose out of the Rumble like week-old garbage.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Where is the color commentary in this dialogue between HHH & Ambrose?


Back in the day, Jerry Lawler would been throwing in his heel jibes into this mic off. 

Especially the part where HHH said Ambrose never smelled cleaned clothes and lacks money.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Be ready because this guy will hold the championship at some point and maybe sooner than later...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What an insane swerve if Ambrose went into Wrestlemania as champ.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dean for world champ tonight!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean to lose to HHH so they can pull a Roman > HHH > Dean


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Dean already has a Wrestlemania match sorry no buys.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Dean is more over than Roman...Just saying.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

And you yell RIGHT NOW LOL


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The show better not end with Lesnar & Triple H working together


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm sort of a fan where Ambrose is going but they'll be screwing that persona over soon. Creative can't help it. 

Now this is going to become background noise until Undertaker or Aj Styles hits the ring while I play some video games. 

Rpg, Tbs video games that is.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This is absolutely horrible, and Dean is pretty mediocre for a guy that gets praised for his mic work


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Dean is the best face in the company. He'd be the best heel too.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well it worked for Cena, didn't it Hunter?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

This opening segment died quick.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dean wins title and his match vs Lesnar becomes for the title would be immense.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Here's that little kernel of hope that Ambrose will actually win and we get Reigns vs. Ambrose for the title at WM 32.

Of course, what will happen is HHH just going over him.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Rocketmansid said:


> Lol HHH's clean clothes joke was on point.


Haha, agreed.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Ambrose is funny.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The idea of burying Ambrose :trips2
:like


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Dean to lose to HHH so they can pull a Roman > HHH > Dean


And Brock? He just stands there with his dick in his hand ?


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

League of Nations, lmao.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They wouldn't pull a 4-way would they at WM because of the crowd response last Monday?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

almostfamous said:


> Dean is the best face in the company. He'd be the best heel too.


Ambrose vs Owens for the WWE title would be money


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rocky Mark said:


> And Brock? He just stands there with his dick in his hand ?


And laughs.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

This would've went over so much better if it wasn't in Nashville


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy hell that segment died hard. 

Like we're suppose to give a fuck about LSDean vs League of Nations.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

So Hunter vs Dean at that upcoming network special.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The threat of the League of Nations :Hall


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh the league of jobbers and Alboring Del Rio -_- I'm about to turn this RAW off if Taker comes out early


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

This show needs more squat cobbler.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Dean to lose to HHH so they can pull a Roman > HHH > Dean


Reigns has beat Ambrose like twice its already established that he's over Ambrose


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I see why they did this, obviously to set up HHH taking Dean out to send Roman a even stronger message.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose vs Del Rio is the main event of Raw.

I love Ambrose, and I respect Del Rio but Jesus Christ.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amazing they're doing Dean/HHH to get to Roman/HHH because Roman's so damaged.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Weak main event.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rocky Mark said:


> And Brock? He just stands there with his dick in his hand ?


That meant WWE wants you to think Roman is greater - Roman > HHH > Dean. Not a match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> Just so you know DEATH BATTLE is back on Wednesday , Dante (Devil May Cry) vs. Bayonetta


Yeah, I know.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh, Dean vs LoN...woo...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Meh.

I wish they'd do their best to BUILD Lesnar/Ambrose without Lesnar on the show.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose having to carry Reigns in his own feud. :ti


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Dean has a point, Triple H has always fared poorly against crazy opponents like Orton, etc.


Are you kidding me? Orton has been HHH's punching bag his entire career.

Anyways, we all know this is leading to fuckery.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

League of Nations? That's still a thing? lol


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Such an underwhelming main event


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, they tease Dean/H for the title and we get Dean/ADR...for nothing.

And they wonder why they lose viewers as the night goes on..


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Legion of Nimrods? Who cares? Best talent in a go nowhere faction I've ever seen...and I've been a fan for 37 years now.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Decent segment once Ambrose got out there, a couple of good one liners by HHH and Ambrose did well as usual, although I felt he was holding back a bit.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Byron just botched the Shane Undertaker match stipulation.


----------



## BNotorious (Nov 6, 2015)

Bring on Undertaker!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I thought Ambrose did well on the mic there. :ambrose


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Now the color commentators talk after the mic session between HHH & Ambrose is over. 


What do they do they just recap/repeat everything that we just heard. That's not color commentary. I really like to ask WWE, what was the decision in this change of how the commentators deliver their commentary.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Hunter's "jokes" are weak as fuck.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ambrose vs Owens for the WWE title would be money


Idk they just had folk allegedly walking out of a Ambrose vs Owens main event


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"When The Gong Strikes; Pray For Your Soul"*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Sasha, Becky <33


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Oh yeah, Taker is the main event. Thats cool enough.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sasha makeup is on point!!!!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Seperate promos for each McMahon? fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A steph segment, Fuck............


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

PLEASE get rid of that CANCEROUS Total Divas theme song every time the women walk to the ring. FFS!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Jesus we got two more authority promos.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Three separate promo segments from the same feud?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Cole segueing from that Raw opening to last week with Shane... Horrible idea to compare the two.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wtf :lmao

So Vince, Stephanie and Taker are going to have separate promos in spite of being involved in the same program heading into Mania?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I think they just want HHH to be booed so they are doing a fast Dean feud.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no and it gets worse Stephanie is gonna be on oh my gosh this RAW is torture already also I bet Becky and Sasha end in a no contest setting up a triple threat at Mania


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So I'm guessing New Day is going to save Ambrose from the League of Nations.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephy baby! :gasm


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Wifeys up next! :sashahi:becky


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, least Dean is wrestling on Raw this week even if it's against Del Rio, lol :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> So, they tease Dean/H for the title and we get Dean/ADR...for nothing.
> 
> And they wonder why they lose viewers as the night goes on..


You act like a heel going "but not tonight" is some new unheard of thing


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Becky Lynch better win or it better become a 3-Way at Maina.*


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Another Triple H opening Raw segment. This is why squat cobbler = ratings on Monday nights.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheatricalEssence said:


> Seperate promos for each McMahon? fpalm


"I mean, we could have talent fill out the three hours, but instead let's have McMahonMania tonight."


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ambrose having to carry Reigns in his own feud. :ti


That's just hilarious! This is what happens when you fuck up RtWM and follow through with it.

:booklel

:swaggerwhat


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Anyway, Ambrose/HHH happening would be cool, should've happened at Mania with Dean winning, but they have to hammer home even more "Reigns>Ambrose" because only in booking is that ever true. So Ambrose loses to HHH, HHH loses to Reigns and then just to put an exclamation point on it, Ambrose loses to Brock. Yay.


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Sasha and Becky. Yes please.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Do you really need to advertise Stephanie on her own? 

Fuck her, nobody came to see her.


----------



## Prod1gy (Feb 22, 2016)

Did anyone hear Avenged Sevenfold - Hail to the King?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> Ambrose vs Del Rio is the main event of Raw.
> 
> I love Ambrose, and I respect Del Rio but Jesus Christ.


To set up the HHH beatdown afterwards.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Becky is so wife worthy. 

Weak main event. Cant get much weaker than that. Maybe this is their week off during the road to wrestlemania. Nothijg much happening with a main event like that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hope Becky loses don't want to see her at Mania


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> You act like a heel going "but not tonight" is some new unheard of thing


You missed the point.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So everyone will speak for Babygurl Reigns until Mania because ducklips can't sell a pay per view match on his own. 

New face of the company.

:vince


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I love me some Sasha Banks!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Cole segueing from that Raw opening to last week with Shane... Horrible idea to compare the two.


I'm more than happy to forget this week's segment. It was trash. I liked the people involved but it did nothing for me. Last week's was Top 5

I'm interested in Becky/Sasha and Taker's return. And if Roman shows up to do a sneak attack.

But this is going to be a very LONG RAW by the looks of it.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

So the hype for tonight is based around:

Shane McMahon
The Undertaker
Vince
And Stephanie.

Things are going real well for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Honestly, if either Sasha or Becky win the belt at Mania I will be content. I find Charlotte so god damn boring and that spear she does is terrible.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Banks and Bex in the ring at the same time.

:sodone


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Woo!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This should be a great match


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So fuck all the other talent that isn't in the 3 top matches, WWE?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

This should be a good opening match. I see Sasha winning this matchup.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Boom!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Charlotte is wrestling's bailey jay.

'Cept Bailey Jay is attractive.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I mean, he's serviceable and gets the job done but I'm always left feeling "meh" after Dean's promos. He has something but his timing and tone always seems off at certain points. Promo was even harder to digest when you consider the fact he was speaking as if he was kayfabe dominant. Roman just pinned him a couple Sundays ago. Claiming Hunter can't beat you is laughable and hard to sell. I get he's supposed to be "crazy" but c'mon.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> Wtf :lmao
> 
> So Vince, Stephanie and Taker are going to have separate promos in spite of being involved in the same program heading into Mania?


Well seeing as everyone but Steph is a part timer in the feud not really a bad choice. They got to build it somehow. Better than 2 quick direction less matches.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This match will end in shenanigans!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's amazing how the appearance of one person that is actually liked (Shane) can change the entire complection of a show.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> Wtf :lmao
> 
> So Vince, Stephanie and The Undertaker are going to have separate promos in spite of being involved in the same program heading into Mania?


Three hour Raw and a limited roster brah.


----------



## Prod1gy (Feb 22, 2016)

Naitch looks like he's having a tiiiiiiiime.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, crickets for sasha... Shit crowd tbh.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> Wtf :lmao
> 
> So Vince, Stephanie and Taker are going to have separate promos in spite of being involved in the same program heading into Mania?


Well, the Shane storyline has some really awesome potential, that's too much for the writers' brains to handle, they have no clue how to Write dialogue for this.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Both Sasha and Becky are extremely attractive.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Sasha banks always looks sad. Like she has a pain deep inside her.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

How lit is ric tonight?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A divas match I am actually kind of looking forward too. What madness is this?


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

GOOD GOD SASHA <3 Slaying as usual.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Legend797 said:


> So the hype for tonight is based around:
> 
> Shane McMahon
> The Undertaker
> ...


I'm hyped for WrestleMania 17 too :mark: gonna be great


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Becky is on the attack quickly!


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Ric giving Sasha the dirty old man look.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

VRsick said:


> Sasha banks always looks sad. Like she has a pain deep inside her.


id love to give her a pain deep in side her, in a good way :wink2:


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

It's nice to actually hear some good reactions for them, especially from this crowd since they seem kinda flat.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

That was pretty fucking good.


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

VRsick said:


> Sasha banks always looks sad. Like she has a pain deep inside her.


Not the way I would have phrased it, but I hear you. Lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

On a side note: Homeless meth head Ambrose sniffing Trips had me dying. :booklel


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lothario said:


> I mean, he's serviceable and gets the job done but I'm always left feeling "meh" after Dean's promos. He has something but his timing and tone always seems off at certain points. Promo was even harder to digest when you consider the fact he was speaking as if he was kayfabe dominant. Roman just pinned him a couple Sundays ago. Claiming Hunter can't beat you is laughable and hard to sell. I get he's supposed to be "crazy" but c'mon.


I feel like he's just missing a real blood feud then he'll be able to bust out his mic skills. Kind of hard to sell someone else's feud with an A+


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

VRsick said:


> Sasha banks always looks sad. Like she has a pain deep inside her.


I will put something deep inside of her! :woolcock


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is it just me or did Sasha get a LOT lighter?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

I think Ric spent a few hours at Honky Tonk Central before walking to Bridgestone Arena. Guy looks out of it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercial during this match.

fpalm


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Wow actual heat for a women's match...Who would of thought?

Sasha <3


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

You idiots actually think Ambrose did well in that opening segment?


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Is it just me or did Sasha get a LOT lighter?


Becky got thicker.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Good start to the match. Nice sequences and both ladies are surprisingly over with the Nashville crowd.


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH (Feb 7, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Reigns has beat Ambrose like twice its already established that he's over Ambrose


And they still haven't managed to get Reigns consistently more over than Ambrose, so they have to keep doing it until the crowd also gets that Roman>Ambrose. All DAT effort.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

The XL said:


> Both Sasha and Becky are extremely attractive.


By the Gods, you're right! 

I _never_ would have noticed until you pointed it out to me.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

markoutsmarkout said:


> Ham and Egger said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me or did Sasha get a LOT lighter?
> ...


In a very good way. Her body is perfect.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Good start to the match and they take a break, Such a disconnect to a match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I think Becky and Sasha are the only two divas I've ever cared to watch wrestle. Becky seems to connect more with women. Sasha has the men on average. I suppose that's due to Sasha being more "bitchy" (lot of guys go for that like women go for the "bad boy") and Becks coming off as the soft-spoken underdog. Wouldn't mind seeing either win at WM, tbh.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This looks like a Great match so we must take a commercial break. :vince4


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The XL said:


> Both Sasha and Becky are extremely attractive.


Come over to Edinburgh and you'll get better. .


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

markoutsmarkout said:


> Becky got thicker.


And Charlotte's boobs got bigger! :yum:


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh f*** off Chrisley.

Rap? God no.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Lothario said:


> I think Becky and Sasha are the only two divas I've ever cared to watch wrestle. Becky seems to connect more with women. Sasha has the men on average. I suppose that's due to Sasha being more "bitchy" (lot of guys go for that like women go for the "bad boy") and Becks coming off as the soft-spoken underdog. Wouldn't mind seeing either win at WM, tbh.


Fair play to both to get anything from this crowd, A few of the guys will struggle tonight to get anything from them


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Those Sonic commercials get worse and worse. Seriously who approves this crap?


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

NXT coming to my state in April. Praise sweet baby jesus.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Not reading too much into it but they've been consistently giving the Divas openings matches on important shows, that's a pretty prestigious spot to be in.
Seems like a good sign for the division.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

JBL mixed them up :mj4


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That closeup of Charlotte looked like the closeup of a 70 year old, plastic surgery ridden designer that gets pointless awards at a fashion show.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

VRsick said:


> Sasha banks always looks sad. Like she has a pain deep inside her.


FWIW, Sasha claimed to have low self esteem at one point concerning her appearance. Could be simply a matter of her not conveying emotion properly but I wouldn't be surprised if she still had the ugly duckling syndrome. She's extremely attractive imo.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Damnit.




Amber B said:


> So everyone will speak for Babygurl Reigns until Mania because ducklips can't sell a pay per view match on his own.
> 
> New face of the company.
> 
> :vince


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Charlotte can get it tonight...make up does wonders


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

THREE AIN'T ENOUGH said:


> And they still haven't managed to get Reigns consistently more over than Ambrose, so they have to keep doing it until the crowd also gets that Roman>Ambrose. All DAT effort.


Going to be a while before Reigns is more over as a face. But it'll be interesting to see what happens when they finally feud once Reigns gets the title back.

I think they turn Reigns first


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That ackward moment when Ric Flair is watching two women that are better than his daughter in the ring and better looking. His genes failed Charlotte both ring wise and physically attractive wise. Take this L Flair.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Well this got sloppy quickly.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

markoutsmarkout said:


> Becky got thicker.


YES SHE DID


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Missile dropkick was almost a botch, but because it wasn't it looked real nice.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Too many counters going on.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> That ackward moment when Ric Flair is watching two women that are better than his daughter in the ring. His genes failed Charlotte both ring wise and physically attractive wise. Take this L Flair.


You know Flair always thought he was better than anyone so why wouldn't he think of that for Charlotte?


Plus, it's Ric so he's figuring out how he can get both of them in his bed at the same time or what brand of scotch to down next.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess it is almost time for another commercial. :darryl


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Starting to pick up


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Hoping they pull some fuckery and make the Mania main event a triple threat.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No fucking way:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Triple threat.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Becky didnt lose! All i care about.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Draw. Called it. 

3 Way at Mania.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

that finishing position....

I like that position.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:mj4 Why do I watch this shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LAME obvious finish.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

A draw


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, let the clusterf*ck begin.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

what? :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Fucking boring, give me the undertaker already.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What..in the actual fuck?

:lmao :lmao
:lmao :lmao
:lmao :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Fuckery for a diva's match? :woah


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

whack as hell


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

Dumb as fuck.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Not this stupid crap like they did with Joe and Zayn. They should just continue the match.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

C'mon ref! The hell would you make the count if BOTH of their shoulders were down?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Uhhh that was an awkward finish


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Didn't they do a finish like this in some promotion recently?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

WTF....


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

And the Divas title is gonna be a triple threat match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

There I was thinking on how they would get both girls into the Mania match and there is my answer


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

NXT Finish, Triple threat at mania


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

The ol' double pin, eh.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Get your mute buttons ready... Here comes that Awful Song..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The following contest is a draw? What the fuck is Lilian talking about?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Just restart it or make it a triple threat at WM.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

LOL people are confused. Triple Threat match at Mania #RAW


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

That was a better double pin than Joe/Zayn


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Shit ending to a good match.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I told you it would end up being a no contest and a tripe threat at Mania :lol too predictable


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Triple threat match obviously.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Booooooo lol that was a lame ass finish. Why not just have Charlotte say fuck it and attack both if they're going to do the Triple Threat


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Okay, time to dust off William Regal from NXT and let him make an executive decision. He has experience in this sort of thing...


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Damn right. That's the way it should be. Triple threat babyy


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

That was lame.


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

These sluts are fucking horrible.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I knew it would end in some kind of crap finish but I figured Charlotte would get involved!


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

Sasha made that finish look so unnatural. Bad psychology.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Sasha sold for no reason. She got laid out by what?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"it's hard to see from that camera angle" :cole
...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Triple threat! Triple threat!"

I wonder where all the people who were hating on the Divas Revolution a few months ago disappeared to? It completely worked.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even as an double pin that was awkward as hell.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Why the fuck was Sasha down? She just fell back wtf


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't even know what to say :lmao


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Fucking WWE. I wanted a double pin, and I got the dumbest double pin I could get. Way to go.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Triple threat is the right call. Becky earned that much and even though Banks is my girl, I'm not opposed to Becky winning. I always felt Sasha needed a more gradual build towards the title.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Triple threat yes!

Bit short, but great while it lasted. Best match I've seen Becky and Sasha have with each other since NXT.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This is why this company is so shit.
Two Great performers, then they Show up every week together, either in a tag, or they wrestle each other, every week, until literally nothing is left looking forward to on PPV.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

TRIPLE THREAT!

Glad they decided to do it. They have a month to choreograph it. Should be as good as the NXT matches.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

It will be a triple threat match so Sasha and Beckey can carry Charlotte to a good match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

You don't even need to watch to know what's going to happen.

:mj4


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, not exactly the awful song I expected.. I was expecting Stephanie to come out clucking..


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can the jobbing Wyatts just go away already ? I'm tired of their act you can't take these guys serious


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Shit finish when they did it with Zayn/Joe...shit finish here, too.


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Is anyone else getting sick of these Wyatt promos? I find them stale as hell.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Headliner said:


> That ackward moment when Ric Flair is watching two women that are better than his daughter in the ring and better looking. His genes failed Charlotte both ring wise and physically attractive wise. Take this L Flair.


Savage!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Sashas not even sweating, damn.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Clearly Bray is going to attack Charlotte and make the triple threat match himself.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The finish of that match..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Hillbilly Jesus, what are you going on about?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Good grief, it's only 8:39? Only 39 fucking minutes have passed?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over, expecting a different result
You said it Wyatt
:lel


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wyatt is going insane by losing every feud he's been in. :lmao


----------



## Prod1gy (Feb 22, 2016)

Well, that promo would've been great if Bray had actually conquered anyone on the main roster, ever.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Either they book The Wyatt Family to take down The Authority (something that will not happen considering the Shane storyline) or they can fuck off...

Yeah, Fuck Off Wyatt.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Bray Wyatt: "My mind is the key to saving the entire world."

:eyeroll


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> That ackward moment when Ric Flair is watching two women that are better than his daughter in the ring and better looking. His genes failed Charlotte both ring wise and physically attractive wise. Take this L Flair.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

What the hell did he just say?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:stop I don't care about what Wyatt is saying.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It may not be a triple threat you know, they could make them redo the match next monday..


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I like Bray Wyatt, but his promos don't mean anything anymore. All he does is talk and then lose. 

Cute pic of Sasha @SpeedStick


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Okay, they really should have had Charlotte just interfere. Yeeesh.....


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Glad they went with the double pin instead of Charlotte interfering. It would've made no sense for her to cause a triple threat when she could have a singles match.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

I understand the double pin finish but it was a fucking horrible way they executed it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where is Stephanie to fix this mess?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The entire point of the Bray Wyatt character thus far has been to be a jobber that rambles about nothing every week.

:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sasha looked dumb there. Becky still the #1 woman they got.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey, you know I would have been interested in a Bray promo?

...

IF you know the whole losing to Team Leaving in Two Years + Gillberg didn't make them look like jokes.

Just so you know I am still salty over that decision and yes, I know I should be over by now but I am not.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully they find a way to take Becky out the equation, she can tag with Paige or some shit


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

NakNak said:


> Either they book The Wyatt Family to take down The Authority (something that will not happen considering the Shane storyline) or they can fuck off...
> 
> Yeah, Fuck Off Wyatt.


Agreed and I think that storyline can turn the Wyatt Family around in a hugh way. Turn them face and let them be the ones to bring down the Authority, it would make the Wyatt Family look really strong coming out of it.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Wyatt just talks about nothing of real importance Zzzzzz


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Sasha looked dumb there. Becky still the #1 woman they got.


How did she look dumb exactly?


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Fck off Wyatt, save the world my ass. You can't even save yourself from losing every match


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

That ending did not look good though. Banks just kind of lied down after she did the move.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

The match ended the way most thought it would with a triple threat at mania, Decent match probably the best they have had since the call up but nowhere near their nxt match


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice promo but you got beat by old ass Kane and Undertaker...Beat someone legitimate and maybe I will take them serious. So far they are a joke and promo's mean nothing.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm actually pretty sure Stardust made the same promo a few months ago.

Of course it was more like;

"The deeeeeeeeeeeeefiniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiition of insaniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiityyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!.... Is doing the same thing!!!!!! and *gasp*.....expecting different results!"


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What is the meaning of this? :jr


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Triple Threat match if they do it right we could possibly get 2 MOTY candidates from the women in one weekend with the NXT Women's Title match booked for TakeOver as well.*


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Becky Lynch > Sasha Banks

Even tho Becky was meh on NXT, he has adapted much better than Sasha on the Main Roster...


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

Creative has made Bray Wyatt the wimp-lo of the WWE


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> The entire point of the Bray Wyatt character thus far has been to be a jobber that rambles about nothing every week.
> 
> :lmao


Man.. I used to dig that character, but now I didn't even look away from the computer to see what he was saying.. such a pathetic waste.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Headliner said:


> That ackward moment when Ric Flair is watching two women that are better than his daughter in the ring and better looking. His genes failed Charlotte both ring wise and physically attractive wise. Take this L Flair.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Hopefully they find a way to take Becky out the equation, she can tag with Paige or some shit


 triple threat match is the better way to go.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I still can't get over that Sasha thing. Legit LOL'd for a minute. She basically had to lay down and make it look painfully obvious that this was the finish. Why not just do a double small package pin?

I don't know why Becky needs to be in the match anyway although I can see why. Sasha winning the title in a 1 on 1 match is more special but they probably want Sasha to pin Becky so that Charlotte gets a rematch on the following PPV.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Look at this GEEK. :mj


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh Ziggler is so boring


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> The entire point of the Bray Wyatt character thus far has been to be a jobber that rambles about nothing every week.
> 
> :lmao


:booklel and some guys here wanted him to go over Brock


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Obviously the Wyatts are going to feud with that Curtis Axel group. The chains are off motherfuckers!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dolph Ziggler vs. Miz. It's like they want us to tune out.


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

At least it isn't Ziggler vs Owens again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ziggler vs. Miz???
ZIGGLER VS MIZ ON A RTWM RAW!!!!!
Fucking piss break..


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

What's with all these fuckery draws recently?

Two on NXT now this on Raw, kind of predictable but the way they performed that finish was fucking terrible.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Dolph Ziggler vs. Miz. It's like they want us to tune out.


"Bad show you say? Bad ratings you say? Roman not on? So can't be blamed?" :vince$


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ah, these two mid-carders again.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow Dolph fighting someone new on RAW for a change.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dolph's speech sucked because he's less relevant than Miz


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These two poor bastards.

:lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> I'm actually pretty sure Stardust made the same promo a few months ago.
> 
> Of course it was more like;
> 
> "The deeeeeeeeeeeeefiniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiition of insaniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiityyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!.... Is doing the same thing!!!!!! and *gasp*.....expecting different results!"


Lmao


----------



## CptHowdy187 (Oct 30, 2011)

Headliner said:


> That ackward moment when Ric Flair is watching two women that are better than his daughter in the ring and better looking. His genes failed Charlotte both ring wise and physically attractive wise. Take this L Flair.


Becky better than Charlotte in the ring? :drake1

Charlotte is better looking also. Becky looks 15 and I hate her ugly grin. She seriously lacks mature femininity.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Biggest loser match?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


>


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

These two middle of the road bums need to gooooooo.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Becky was on the bottom rope. That was like barely any different than a regular sunset flip yet they had to sell it like death :lmao What a stupid ass finish. They both use submission moves, why couldn't you just have one of them put the other one in their submission and then they reverse it into a double pin?


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Miz is awesome, BUT: He can't make Dolph Ziggler look awesome

#FuckOffDZ what happened to you?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Headliner said:


> That ackward moment when Ric Flair is watching two women that are better than his daughter in the ring and better looking. His genes failed Charlotte both ring wise and physically attractive wise. Take this L Flair.


:stop


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Looks like they are going the multi man match for the IC title route for WM. Figured they do that with the US belt and do KO vs. Big Show at WM.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Yup, that's how that had to end.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Dat miz squash


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

What the fuck was the point of that match? Holy shit.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

They actually would make a solid team too, but that just is another reason why I wish there was a brand split and two tag belts


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Miz wins! :mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, at least they made it quick and painless.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Zero interest in this match. This is why they need to bring back local jobbers, it seems like I've seen this match 100 times. At least it's over.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW, buuuuuuullshit. The fuck even goes on with this show anymore...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

koda2_00 said:


> How did she look dumb exactly?


She went to sleep.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Obviously the Wyatts are going to feud with that Curtis Axel group. The chains are off motherfuckers!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's gonna be one of those fucking nights :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This dude just lost to Miz in a quickness at that:lmao


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

WHAt KIND OF FINISH WAs THAT!?!

MIZ WON AFTER THAT!?!

....

Something's going to happen!

My spikes are tingling!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF was that LOL

this company


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Out.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Why not make Dolph and Miz tag team?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Thank God that's over Im glad Miz beat that geek


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Waiting for the Undertaker!!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LMAO! Stay jobbing and Geekin


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Least it was short.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rocketmansid said:


> triple threat match is the better way to go.


I just don't like Becky and don't want to see her. But then I want to see Reigns vs HHH so maybe it's just card karma


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Legend797 said:


> That ending did not look good though. Banks just kind of lied down after she did the move.


Agreed, she should have held her head or something to show she may have hit her hand on the way down from the sunset flip.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

CptHowdy187 said:


> Becky better than Charlotte in the ring? :drake1
> 
> Charlotte is better looking also. Becky looks 15 and I hate her ugly grin. She seriously lacks mature femininity.


What is mature femininity????????


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

From the definition of insanity onto the definition of boredom with that Miz/Ziggler "match".


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

At least the pain was very short...and Miz won :lol

Dolph Ziggler, please, leave and do your shitty stand up comedy somewhere else and find success with that. 

But...this feud will continue? Oh dear god...


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Miz squashed him lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol Dolph jobbed to the Miz.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Byron Saxton is a moron

"We'll take you back to next week"

:lol


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Shane's here?!


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I just noticed that Vince has more hair than Shane. 
Fuck me, that's depressing.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The Miz who is the heel wins cleanly with a roll up...why one earth did he not pull the tights or hold onto the ropes? For crying out loud thats basic booking


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Well, the Miz won clean. This feud is done then.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think Dolph is gonna be turning soon. lel at that "match."


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well that was definitely a surprise ending... Don't know if it was good tho


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A second flashback to Shane from last week incoming. Just go back to two hours! :kobe9


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I just don't like Becky and don't want to see her. But then I want to see Reigns vs HHH so maybe it's just card karma


Lol its understandable.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Styles/Jericho vs New Day...somewhat interesting, but I want Jericho's heel turn soon so they can have their final match at Wrestlemania. I love Chris when he is motivated like now, even more as a heel, is clear as day that he returned to put AJ over and that's all


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Godway said:


> Becky was on the bottom rope. That was like barely any different than a regular sunset flip yet they had to sell it like death :lmao What a stupid ass finish. They both use submission moves, why couldn't you just have one of them put the other one in their submission and then they reverse it into a double pin?


Whoever booked that finish needs to be fired. It was actually on its way to being a really good match.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Miz > Ziggler at this point tbh


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

The Miz wins lol interesting


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

razzathereaver said:


> I just noticed that Vince has more hair than Shane.
> Fuck me, that's depressing.


Vince only buy's the most high quality hair implants.

Shane keeps it real.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mra22 said:


> Byron Saxton is a moron
> 
> "We'll take you back to next week"
> 
> :lol


Great Scott, Marty


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

It would have been wise of me to nap now and watch Raw later without the commercials. At least I didn't do that last week, or else I'd have missed Shane's return.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

NakNak said:


> Becky Lynch > Sasha Banks
> 
> Even tho Becky was meh on NXT, he has adapted much better than Sasha on the Main Roster...


She was in nxt for less than a year and she was in a fatal 4 way with the 4 hw then a triple threat for no. 1 contenders match with Bayley & Charlotte which she won, Then she was in the title match with Sasha which was one of the best matches of the year and then she got called up

People forget just how short her stint in nxt was


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Guess are not getting AJ vs Owens at WM, I knew it. Stupid WWE.


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> She went to sleep.


WOW!!! ok there lol... some of you people fpalm


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Why give someone a jobber entrance if they're going to win? I don't get it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I know it is just a win over a geek jobber but The Miz deserves a win.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz & Ziggler both talking about the IC , look like the IC belt is a championship scramble match maybe Owens vs Big Show vs Ziggler vs Miz vs Kane


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Two matches? It's about that time for another 20 minute promo.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I hope Taker shows up in the second hour so I can cut off RAW. Last week wasn't perfect, but it was better paced.

What is the point of Ziggler losing if he's meant to be credible as a challenger to Owens? fplam 

AJ should be moving on to Owens, not tagging with Y2J.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

So KO defending the IC title in a ladder match against Big Show, Miz, Dolph and a few others to be named later I'm guessing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is Shane going to be on?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Mra22 said:


> Byron Saxton is a moron
> 
> "We'll take you back to next week"
> 
> :lol


Lilian also said "therefore, the following contest is a draw." People are having issues with the forward progression of time.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

TBH, I'm perfectly fine with that ending. I'm over babyface Ziggler. And the clean finish might lead to Ziggler heel turn.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

razzathereaver said:


> I just noticed that Vince has more hair than Shane.
> Fuck me, that's depressing.


amazing what :vince$ can do


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If they're pulling the trigger on Y2AJ vs New Day now, then that means multi-tag team match at Mania...UGH.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Way too much salt about that Sasha/Becky finish... I'm just happy we're getting a triple threat at Mania.

Looks like the best part of this week's show will be a recap of last week though.

Owens better not miss Raw again!


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Guess are not getting AJ vs Owens at WM, I knew it. Stupid WWE.


The match and build up would be nothing short of phenomenal. Pun fully intended. 

Seriously though, that feud would be perfect for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Plus, it's Ric so he's figuring out how he can get both of them in his bed at the same time or what brand of scotch to down next.[/QUOTE]



CptHowdy187 said:


> Becky better than Charlotte in the ring? :drake1
> 
> Charlotte is better looking also. Becky looks 15 and I hate her ugly grin. She seriously lacks mature femininity.





J'onn J'onzz said:


> :stop


Charlotte always been average to me. But looks wise she looks like a damn man who grew his hair out and threw on makeup.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RECAPAMANIA


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

NakNak said:


> Styles/Jericho vs New Day...somewhat interesting, but I want Jericho's heel turn soon so they can have their final match at Wrestlemania. I love Chris when he is motivated like now, even more as a heel, is clear as day that he returned to put AJ over and that's all


Y2J is more entertaining as a heel, always thought he sucked as a face. He should go back to 08 heel Jericho.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How many more times will they replay this tonight?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Is Shane going to be on?


Don't think he is tonight...


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Ugh I could do without commercials for that criminal cunt Hillary.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

koda2_00 said:


> WOW!!! ok there lol... some of you people fpalm


You serious?

Lynch got pinned because she was powerbombed.

Sasha stood up then just laid down to get pinned.

Don't let your fandom cloud that horrible ass botch.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

How long until Shane or Reigns breaks her award


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Is Shane going to be on?


I don't think he's appearing again until Mania. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> RECAPAMANIA


They seriously need to stop with all the recaps.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shane was looking fresh in them original Jordan 1's though.bama4


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

razzathereaver said:


> I just noticed that Vince has more hair than Shane.
> Fuck me, that's depressing.


Vince has definitely had more than one hair transplant procedure. Likely uses cosmetic cover ups such as Toppik and Dermmatch too.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

I've watched this return about 20 times, and the Pop still gives me chills


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

thegockster said:


> She was in nxt for less than a year and she was in a fatal 4 way with the 4 hw then a triple threat for no. 1 contenders match with Bayley & Charlotte which she won, Then she was in the title match with Sasha which was one of the best matches of the year and then she got called up
> 
> People forget just how short her stint in nxt was


She started clicking with me with her match against Sasha, when I thought that Banks was the superior talent...I was wrong. Becky has suprised me and won me over. I'm 100% a fan of her nowadays. At the time I thought she needed to develop more on NXT, hell, a match against Bayley for the Title could've been nice, but I have no complains with her now. She is not Daniel Bryan over, but she is the most over women on the show, even more than Sasha.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Guess are not getting AJ vs Owens at WM, I knew it. Stupid WWE.


Well, on the bright side, this means neither of them loses to one another in their 1st Mania match. There's a chance both win at Mania now, so I'm fine with it, just have no interest in watching it lol.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Not much good talent for singles matches available for Wrestlemania?
I know, why not waste two of the best in a tag team, and call it Y2AJ?

fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'Push Corey Graves' sign? lol. Unless they meant for RAW commentator.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Empress said:


> I don't think he's appearing again until Mania. I hope I'm wrong.


Next appearance I think is 3/14 show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rocketmansid said:


> Y2J is more entertaining as a heel, always thought he sucked as a face. He should go back to 08 heel Jericho.


Nah do bitter veteran heel Y2J have him go all salty that the new kid in town gets more respect


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> 'Push Corey Graves' sign? lol. Unless they meant for RAW commentator.


or push him out the door


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Messed up big time."


I'm hoping we find out Shane helped Vince cover up a couple of murders and a trans-Atlantic drug deal.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is such a waste of time!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Plus, it's Ric so he's figuring out how he can get both of them in his bed at the same time or what brand of scotch to down next.







> Charlotte always been average to me. But looks wise she looks like a damn man who grew his hair out and threw on makeup.


You are more savage than usual. :lmao

I can't believe this is the RTW. fpalm I woke up from a nap to watch RAW.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Can we get to the Taker promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ironically, the best part of last week's show is also going to be the best part of this week's show.

:mj4


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I just hope Shane O'Mac is here tonight...And this is probably the first time I'm not upset with WWE showing a video package over and over and over again. That return was so damn good I can't being tired of watching it in any way, shape or form.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Well, on the bright side, this means neither of them loses to one another in their 1st Mania match. There's a chance both win at Mania now, so I'm fine with it, just have no interest in watching it lol.


It just better not be Owens vs Big Show at WM.

It should be Owens vs AJ or Owens vs Zayn.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

I actually find Charlotte attractive :hbkshrug


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Shane gotta win his match to gain control of Monday Night Raw. :vince2


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> It just better not be Owens vs Big Show at WM.
> 
> It should be Owens vs AJ or Owens vs Zayn.


Isn't Sami facing Nakamura the night before Mania


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

Be bad ass if Undertaker returns as the American Badass for mania.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Part of me feels Shane returned just for WM because the card fucking sucks.

No post WM Shane as GM or whatever. Steph and H stays the on screen authority FOREVER. FOREVER.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> This is such a waste of time!


I agree we have seen it a million times since last Monday.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So Vince did say that Shane had to win.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn Steph looking good tonight!


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> I actually find Charlotte attractive


She is very attractive. Just not on Becky's level of being wife material.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Someone should interrupt Stephanie again and set up a match against her at WrestleMania. I mean at least something other than this painful shit we are gonna endure next, *


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

NakNak said:


> She started clicking with me with her match against Sasha, when I thought that Banks was the superior talent...I was wrong. Becky has suprised me and won me over. I'm 100% a fan of her nowadays. At the time I thought she needed to develop more on NXT, hell, a match against Bayley for the Title could've been nice, but I have no complains with her now. She is not Daniel Bryan over, but she is the most over women on the show, even more than Sasha.


She got called up just after that, Only one of the 4 that has not won the nxt women's title, Sasha and Bayley were there for years to grow a fan base, Getting called up after your breakout match gives you no time to grow a following, So her reactions she gets from fans are organic and she has deserved her mania moment because she has delivered in the feuds she has been involved in.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Steph "the fckng MILF" McMahon


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jenalle Monae so damn fine


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Part of me feels Shane returned just for WM because the card fucking sucks.
> 
> *No post WM Shane as GM or whatever. Steph and H stays the on screen authority FOREVER. FOREVER.*


*
*

Hopefully not as that last part would suck.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> I actually find Charlotte attractive :hbkshrug


Same better looking then Naomi imo


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Commercial after a recap of last week. Lmfao.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Stephanie Mcmahon! That'll keep the ratings for the second hour.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Well, on the bright side, this means neither of them loses to one another in their 1st Mania match. There's a chance both win at Mania now, so I'm fine with it, just have no interest in watching it lol.


Good point on neither losing but it's such laziness on the part of the WWE. 

The match could be booked like Austin/Bret, with both men looking good. A tag match is such a waste for Styles, but this is WWE.

Stephanie's next. I wonder who she will emasculate this week. Maybe Undertaker interrupts her.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Undertaker is going to interrupt Stephanie this week... predictable


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Stone cold-Y2J said:


> Be bad ass if Undertaker returns as the American Badass for mania.


Great, ruin the last good gimmick they have.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Steph's tits are bigger than her head


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Jenalle Monae so damn fine


Agreed. :laugh:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> "Messed up big time."
> 
> 
> I'm hoping we find out Shane helped Vince cover up a couple of murders and a trans-Atlantic drug deal.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beltway_sniper_attacks

I smell a cover-up


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

At least they gave me a warning for lizard jaw/screech voice coming out so I can hit my mute button before the sound permeates my ears. That was a nice heads up of wwe


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope someone interrupts Steph.. I really don't feel like listening to her..... At all.. She looks really good tonight though, I will say that :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I like Steph and respect what she has done but this is gonna be a trainwreck as usual of McMahons feeding their egos.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

THIS SONG FUCKINNNN SUCKSSSSSSSSS


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Miz > Ziggler at this point tbh


Miz was always better.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> It just better not be Owens vs Big Show at WM.
> 
> It should be Owens vs AJ or Owens vs Zayn.


Champion Scramble match ﻿

Owens vs Big Show vs Kane vs Miz vs Ziggler 

or

Ownes vs Miz vs Ziggler vs Zayn vs R Truth


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Part of me feels Shane returned just for WM because the card fucking sucks.
> 
> No post WM Shane as GM or whatever. Steph and H stays the on screen authority FOREVER. FOREVER.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vO05r9YOfo


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

sbzero546 said:


> Same better looking then Naomi imo


Naomi's ass alone sits on top of the Diva attractiveness ladder


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Every time I see Steph I just can't get this out of my head. If only she had the best boob surgeon. Since she was arrested in that Brie angle she hasn't worn a dress like that since. 










:lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie finally gets her moment!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Style and grace! bhbjvhvhjjhbhrhj simbo space, now welcome to the Queendom!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> Stephanie Mcmahon! That'll keep the ratings for the second hour.


Her voice and especially the delivery does to me what water does to a Gremlin.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

The Queen :drose


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

I swear someone said that RAW would be more edgier leading up to Mania


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> You serious?
> 
> Lynch got pinned because she was powerbombed.
> 
> ...


She was headbutted in the head like 15 times dude. Were you not paying attention to the match? lol

Agian I just fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Her walk :bryanlol


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Steph looks so good right now oh my gawd


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Steph looking like a normal woman for once.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Steph will be the only winner of this honor. Much the same as the _Jesse The Body Award_ (won by Ravishing Rick Rude)


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Maybe Undertaker will interrupt Stephanie, lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thought she was going to say her "impotent brother."

:mj4


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

So, who interrupts the speech this week?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> 'Push Corey Graves' sign? lol. Unless they meant for RAW commentator.


And I think everyone can get behind a commentary push.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie looks so good! :woolcock


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I swear Stephanie Mcmahon has bigger triceps than Tyler Breeze...


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Steph looks like she tastes like white chocolate pretzels


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Cue The Undertaker...


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Steph actually looking like a female..Feels weird man.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I wonder how long it took Vince to ask a 40+ year old Shane if he wanted to let Taker throw him around a HitC. Hopefully no KOR 2000 type botches happen


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Stephanie McMahon reminds me of a likable Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

This is such an entertaining segment, hopefully it fills up the next hour.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Stephanie's hair looks nice tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

koda2_00 said:


> She was headbutted in the head like 15 times dude. Were you not paying attention to the match? lol
> 
> Agian I just fpalm


Won't take away the fact she sat up for a couple of seconds then went "Oh shit, I have to take a pin too!".


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

MM10 said:


> Just not on Becky's level of being wife material.


I would marry her tomorrow. . . because that's the earliest we could do it at this point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Randy Savage" chants for alittle bit. :lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

So, I tried watching this on my TV in the living room but I couldn't keep Raw on and I just can't be bothered with changing channels every 10 minutes. 

Is anyone genuinely enjoying this tonight? I don;t see a point to anything they have done so far. 

Ambrose/HHH stuff is weak as fuck. Is the big draw of this interaction that Ambrose gets to job to HHH next week on RAW after Reigns runs in to save him from the LON tonight? 

I mean, who gives a shit? Will you fucking stop with this LON garbage that you created because Reigns and Sheamus couldn't get heat for that feud on their own. END IT. 

Sasha/Becky was that overplayed double pin spot. Fuck off and find a more creative way to make this triple threat. 

What the fuck was going on with Ziggler/Miz? 

Oh and here's Stephanie for a 15 minute recap promo. 

I predicted this would be terrible tonight but I am very disappointed that I have been proven right so far.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

I wish Linda McMahon would come out this time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

What a beautiful speech. Brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Therickmu25 (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow Randy Savage chants! Lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Just noticed we're past the hour 1 mark. Easy contender for worst opening hour in Raw history.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Did I hear a Randy Savage chant? lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

mattheel said:


> And I think everyone can get behind a commentary push.


Only if it means that Saxton is taking a hike!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

"Randy Savage" chants , Here come Cena


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Randy Savage chants during Steph's speech
I can't :sodone


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Lovin' that skirt! yum


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Steph - The new X-Pac heat. Go the fuck away heat.

Randy Savage chant to Steph. Steph remembers. :heston


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That heat that real deal heel heat and a Savage chant lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*RKO OUT OF NOWHERE! PUNT TO THE AWARD!*


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

Steph Slays, omg


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Steph actually looking like a female..Feels weird man.


She's gotta hog those sympy points.
Not much else to her without Haitch.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

lol what does that say about you? question you should ask yourself Steph


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one who heard the Savage chant. :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie is so hot when she is mad! :gasm


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Shuddup !!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Crowd was clowning Steph with those Randy Savage chants.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

LOL at the Randy Savage chant.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

They do need to stop with the what chants.


----------



## CptHowdy187 (Oct 30, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> What is mature femininity????????


Not looking and acting like a 15 year old girl.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Wrestling needs to fucking eradicate the word respect


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Stephanie's hair looks nice tonight.


I hate those boots with that dress.

Stephanie is such a cartoon villain come to life. :lol

Someone's got to interrupt this.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Stephanie would be so much better if she would embrace this whiny side of her and treat the faces like the get the best of her often.

This is something Triple H doesn't get either and it seems like nobody in the family does accept Vince.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shane's sons >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Stephs' daughters


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Empress said:


> Good point on neither losing but it's such laziness on the part of the WWE.
> 
> The match could be booked like Austin/Bret, with both men looking good. A tag match is such a waste for Styles, but this is WWE.
> 
> Stephanie's next. I wonder who she will emasculate this week. Maybe Undertaker interrupts her.


The day Steph is no longer an on-screen character will be a joyous day for all.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Steph is high energy tonight. $hane shooting on her last week fired her up.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Lothario said:


> Shuddup !!


:ha at that Austin gif


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The way she said "VOMIT" :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *RKO OUT OF NOWHERE! PUNT TO THE AWARD!*


Would mark for Orton for the 1st time since the Legend Killer.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Steph's all of a sudden got better promo skills than the rest of the fucking roster. The fuck?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Stephanie has come a long way from being the little girl tied up in a boiler room.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

STFU so boring.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder if the children of Stephanie boo her?


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

X-pac heat should be renamed "Steph heat" b/c this is just too much

Steph is salty as fuck


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Stephanie has come a long way from being the little girl tied up in a boiler room.


:maury

She has indeed.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Steph indeed is entertaining me tonight


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Monotone pile of wank.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> Stephanie would be so much better if she would embrace this whiny side of her and treat the faces like the get the best of her often.
> 
> This is something Triple H doesn't get either and it seems like nobody in the family does accept Vince.


What you mean?

Like cower to them or act befuddled that they can't overcome the face


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dismember? You can't say that. This is a family show, you bitch.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh for the love of all that is holy and unholy will you SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow; this is boring.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

razzathereaver said:


> Steph's all of a sudden got better promo skills than the rest of the fucking roster. The fuck?


She always has had them. When she's not hitting bullet points and just goes in, she can bring it just like her husband and family sans Linda ...


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

This is probably Steph's best promo ever lol.

Shane is best for business...His shoot promo def got under her skin.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steph's voice is so awful.:lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Stephanie channeling her inner HHH. I mean, that is probably channeled quite frequently if you catch my drift but regardless...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dat heat magnet.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

My God she did cluck that whole time didn't she..


----------



## Prod1gy (Feb 22, 2016)

Steph = best heel in the company


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn. Steph just killed it. Great promo.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie is the queen!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Glad Steph looks a bit stronger for her match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lmao they seriously just let her rave for 7 minutes? That was it? What was the fucking purpose of that?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was actually really good from Steph, I was impressed


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Great promo


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Steph's armpit hair growing back


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

razzathereaver said:


> Steph's all of a sudden got better promo skills than the rest of the fucking roster. The fuck?


Real emotion. I'm convinced she really fucking hates Shane and sees him as a potential threat to her power in the company.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Emasculation and never getting comeuppance aside, Stephanie is the best heel in the company right now.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

This angle is already starting to jump the shark


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Stephanie's mic skills are razor sharp as a heel.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph sounding more like a 70 year old smoker every day. :lmao


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Steph is the Truth.

Top heel in WWE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That voice actually hurts my soul and my ears. I want Shane to win just to get her off tv.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Steph wins LOL

Someone please put Steph's head on that Cena "I win" gif where he wipes out the whole roster.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I was hoping for Stone Cold to come out just like old times.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Brilliant villainous promo.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Imagine that voice of Steph while she says.. "Cum inside me!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice waste of nearly 10 mins.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dam, that was tragic


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

How in the hell was that necessary at all? It didn't further the feud, no one gave a single fuck. What just happened? And Steph's theme music makes me cringe.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

It just randomly hit me, even though it's obvious, that Roman Reigns is in no way more talented than the Usos. Wow.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Stephanie channeling her inner HHH. I mean, that is probably channeled quite frequently if you catch my drift but regardless...




She'll have a little bit of HHH in her tonight. :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Da Alliance said:


> Imagine that voice of Steph while she says.. "Cum inside me!"


Gladly...


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I can't believe I sat through that nauseating drivel expecting someone, anyone to interrupt it. God damn you all to hell. That was just cruel and inhuman.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Godway said:


> lmao they seriously just let her rave for 7 minutes? That was it? What was the fucking purpose of that?



What's the purpose of any promo revolving around a feud?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Taker closing the show?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I stand corrected. Steph owned out there. Thats the Steph I love. Shes alot better not having Vince or even Trips out there I think.*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> What you mean?
> 
> Like cower to them or act befuddled that they can't overcome the face


Yes! That's what the best heels do specifically the non-wrestling ones.

Vince, Vickie, all of them. They already have the power so all they have to do is put the face in a handicap match to keep their credibility. They don't need to be wittier and more clever than the faces. Who does that get over?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

witchblade000 said:


> I was hoping for Stone Cold to come out just like old times.


She will definitely assert her dominance on him via dildo. :vince2 :lol


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Real emotion. I'm convinced she really fucking hates Shane and sees him as a potential threat to her power in the company.


We know Vince is 70 years old so the family drama makes kayfabe feel alive.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Stephanie took up almost 10 minutes to cut a promo just because?! fpalm

If Stephanie is going to be a part of the show, she needs to start putting over talents. Get in the ring and let a diva pin you. Owens, Rusev and other guys barely get the same amount of time to talk.

They must be saving Undertaker for the main event or early third hour.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Da Alliance said:


> Imagine that voice of Steph while she says.. "Cum inside me!"


I think you just invented Anti-viagra.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tiptup said:


> How in the hell was that necessary at all? It didn't further the feud, no one gave a single fuck. What just happened? And Steph's theme music makes me cringe.


Steph always has to come out every segment on top.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

thegockster said:


> She got called up just after that, Only one of the 4 that has not won the nxt women's title, Sasha and Bayley were there for years to grow a fan base, Getting called up after your breakout match gives you no time to grow a following, So her reactions she gets from fans are organic and she has deserved her mania moment because she has delivered in the feuds she has been involved in.


I wasn't bashing Becky at all, in fact, she overcame all of what you said. She is pure class. And her personal journey is one of the most interesting I ever heard, the TIJ show with her is a must-listen.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tiptup said:


> How in the hell was that necessary at all? It didn't further the feud, no one gave a single fuck. What just happened? And Steph's theme music makes me cringe.


How does her giving her reply to what happened last week not further the story and tension?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Once Ambrose left the ring this show went down the crapper!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> This angle is already starting to jump the shark


Wait until it jumps the casket.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

That's it? No set up for anything, no one interrupts? Quite pointless.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Shane's sons >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Stephs' daughters


Sure things in life - death, taxes and McMahon battles


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Emasculation and never getting comeuppance aside, Stephanie is the best heel in the company right now.


To be fair, Brock just being Brock not really heel or face, Rusev getting completely ignored and the Wyatts made a joke, what the hell is there for competition? The heel department is incredibly weak right now. At historic proportions.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> What's the purpose of any promo revolving around a feud?


She's not really in a feud.  It was like nothing more than the promo HHH already cut to start the show :lol Only she did it solo. So pointless.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Undertakers music hits....10 min entrance... takes hat off, takes coat off, points at the Wrestlemania logo, rolls eyes.. End of segment*.


I'd rage like hell.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

That is what you call a filler promo. Fuck this shit. 

Still have Vince and Taker to address this Shane comeback with their promo's too. 

What a waste of time :ti Unless there is a twist with Taker there is just no point to any of this. 

In fact this whole show has been utter trash. Every single segment absolutely worthless. 

The main event is a moderately over Dean Ambrose facing a not over Del Rio and his even less over stable. If the ending to Raw is Reigns and Ambrose standing tall for the 1000th time just fuck off. 

Just so unbelievably lazy.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Steph always has to come out every segment on top.


As she should.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why is Kaltisto still tagging if he isa champion.

Hopefully Sin Cara turns on him to set up a WM match


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I firmly believe Stephanie marks are mostly submissive men.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> *Undertakers music hits....10 min entrance... takes hat off, takes coat off, points at the Wrestlemania logo, rolls eyes.. End of segment*.
> 
> 
> I'd rage like hell.


:lmao
Most probably what will happen.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev! :rusevyes


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So tired of seeing Lucha Dragons/LON


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Wait until it jumps the casket.


Only Hunter can jump the casket


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Since when did Kallisto get a Sub-Zero mask?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Real emotion. I'm convinced she really fucking hates Shane and sees him as a potential threat to her power in the company.


Hate one another? No
Sibling rivalry? Yeah 

Like I said they both have their own views and thoughts. They both setup rings, took bumps, worked a crowd, and did all the behind the scenes board room stuff. They just differ in certain things such as Shane wanting Batista pushed during the Evolution days and Stephanie wanting Cena to be a rapper and pushed. They both brought people like Mayweather and Rousey into the fold similar to Vince with Tyson. They have faults, but they bot obviously have a grasp of the business and want the company to win. As siblings they will always butt heads over who is right, who is better, etc especially when their daddy is as competitive as Vince as he probably steered them into one another at different times


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

luchablog ‏@luchablog · 34m34 minutes ago

Prince Puma is the only person who can get his shoulder up on a double pinfall lately. An incredible athlete.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Can someone explain this rodeo taunts that the League OF Jobbers are doing? What the fuck is that????


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Godway said:


> She's not really in a feud. It was like nothing more than the promo HHH already cut to start the show :lol Only she did it solo. So pointless.


How is she not a part of the feud when Shane specifically came back to remind her that he still has power and is ahead of her in the pecking order?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

They've really thrown in the towel. I take for granted how great Mondays were as a child from 96 - '02 as opposed to now. Poor kids today have no idea.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Maybe Undertaker will interrupt Vince when Vince speaks about Shane's return. I don't think Taker will address the situation alone.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> How does her giving her reply to what happened last week not further the story and tension?


Because she said what she thought last week. And if you MUST let her say something new, film a backstage segment or whatever, but don't waste a 15 minute segment.
Those writers are clumsy as fuck.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Thought Sin Cara was The Hurricane for a second.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

LON, "Powerful faction" LOL


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Naomi's ass alone sits on top of the Diva attractiveness ladder


Bayley's too!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Since when did Kallisto get a Sub-Zero mask?


since he raided Rey Mysteros secret stash


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> *Undertakers music hits....10 min entrance... takes hat off, takes coat off, points at the Wrestlemania logo, rolls eyes.. End of segment*.
> 
> 
> I'd rage like hell.


I'd be FUCKIN LIVID. Taker is the only reason Im watching right now so we better get a great segment and Vince better be fuckin involved.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kofi does a Great Sheamus impersonation!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The League of Nations would be like the 4 Horsemen, only if the Horsemen were jobbers.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

BuzzKillington said:


> I firmly believe Stephanie marks are mostly submissive men.


She's fucking unbearable.


----------



## Flaircountry77 (Mar 29, 2013)

That Steph promo made perfect sense if Taker tells the Mcmahons that he's not anyone's errand boy and for them to fight their own battle. The natural feud is Shane vs Steph from a storyline pov


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Sin Cara joining LON tonight.


----------



## CptHowdy187 (Oct 30, 2011)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Way too much salt about that Sasha/Becky finish... I'm just happy we're getting a triple threat at Mania.


Why _shouldn't_ people be annoyed about a totally nonsensical finish to a match to decide the #1 contender at the biggest show of the year? People are salty for expecting things to make logical sense now? Or are standards just that low now?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

having fun :cole
for some reason I just can't imagine Jim Ross saying crap like that


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Lmao ya'll just can't accept steph is the best heel on the damn roster.. You refuse to believe it but it's the truth..

THe fucking queen.. None of the diva's could cut something as intense as that.. Not becky not sasha not charlotte sure as hell not paige..

Bow to your fucking queen..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

JBL is not happy with the antics of The New Day. I guess they are faces now.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marrakesh said:


> In fact this whole show has been utter trash. Every single segment absolutely worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> Just so unbelievably lazy.


So just like about every Raw from the last 7 years?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"A pretty playmaker."



Lulz.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

The league of nations theme is pretty terrible in how boring it is.

RAW is all about the jobber entrances tonight.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Can someone explain this rodeo taunts that the League OF Jobbers are doing? What the fuck is that????


I believe it's some random thing Del Rio does and they're all just doing it


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Steph mentioned HHH a lot in that seg. I'd be happy for him to drop the title to Dean and get involved in the Shane angle. Then we'd have HHH-Shane, Dean-Roman for Wrestlemania.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"The League is The Golden State Warriors of the WWE."

Byron, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They just called LON the Golden State Warriors of the WWE.

:lmao

They literally think we are retards.

And people on here still defend them. :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Da Alliance said:


> LON, "Powerful faction" LOL


League of Losers

or L.O.L


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If only Kalisto was around when Vince was trying to break the mask record. Rey vs Kalisto mask vs mask could've been fun


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol WWE. If these jobbers LoN are the Golden State Warriors of WWE then what's Roman? The Dream Team? :Out


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Calling Shaemus the Steph Curry of WWE....fitting for this extremely exciting episode of Monday Night Raw!!!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Barrett should get the US Title at Mania.*


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Only Hunter can jump the casket


I know that would be the only way for me to get pleasure out of fucking Steph, pretending she's dead.

Wait, that's not PG.


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Won't take away the fact she sat up for a couple of seconds then went "Oh shit, I have to take a pin too!".


Obviously you don't know how momentum works...it was the momentum from the power bomb that threw Sasha's body forward then she fell back. She didn't sit up lol. Do we need a physics lesson here?


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> How does her giving her reply to what happened last week not further the story and tension?


Really? You're going to sit here and say that those 10 minutes added any "tension" between Taker and Shane? Lol.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Rusev in this tag match? I thought the body slam challenge would be a big thing on Raw, but it looks like they're just little backstage bits with jobbers, seen a stupid R-Truth video on Facebook just before.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

"League of Nations are so dominant" 
"League of Nations are like Golden St Warriors"
"Sheamus is like Steph Curry"
yes this was said tonight :ha :tysonlol :Jordan


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Abisial said:


> I believe it's some random thing Del Rio does and they're all just doing it


I see...Still looks goofy as hell for a bunch of Heels to be doing.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> They just called LON the Golden State Warriors of the WWE.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


That was just ... facepalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> lol WWE. If these jobbers LoN are the Golden State Warriors of WWE then what's Roman? The Dream Team? :Out


They literally think we are retards. And people on here defend them.

:mj4


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I thought Wade Barrett retired with the way the guys carried him away after the match on Smackdown!


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Rusev should be doing so much more.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Remember when Rusev was built like a monster? Seems so long ago now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> Bayley's too!


Nah they got Refs with more ass than Bayley if we were grading Bayley's ass would be in Summer school


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Asmodeus said:


> Steph mentioned HHH a lot in that seg. I'd be happy for him to drop the title to Dean and get involved in the Shane angle. Then we'd have HHH-Shane, Dean-Roman for Wrestlemania.


I didn't think a WrestleMania idea could be worse than what we will actually get but you have proven otherwise


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> having fun :cole
> for some reason I just can't imagine Jim Ross saying crap like that


JR called it like a sport with added theatrics to match the over the top product at the time. 

It was perfect. Cole and co are fucking wretched but the product has no identity anymore. It's completely watered down and pussified to the point that they have a complete non entity like Byron Saxton smiling and commentating on a wrestling show. 

It's hard to watch. Such a fall from grace.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Barrett should get the US Title at Mania.*


Good, nobody cares about the belt anyway, might as well send it to England together with King Barrett.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Barrett should get the US Title at Mania.*


Isn't Barrett leaving soon?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Champions getting pinned in tag matches....................


k


U.S Title = Fodder once again


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Is there any chance that Dean vs Lesnar get the stipulation where the winner goes to the main event with Roman and HHH? It seemed like they were going with that for Dean during the opening promo.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> How is she not a part of the feud when Shane specifically came back to remind her that he still has power and is ahead of her in the pecking order?


Then she should be out there with Shane/Vince if she's part of this. What the fuck is there to gain by having her cut the same stupid promo we heard literally 60 minutes ago, by herself? It was more of this stupid ass ego-feeding.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

They hug, whistle and twirl their arms too much.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

truelove said:


> "League of Nations are so dominant"
> "League of Nations are like Golden St Warriors"
> "Sheamus is like Steph Curry"
> yes this was said tonight :ha :tysonlol :Jordan


Did JBL say that? Last week the delusional fucker in a hyperbole attempt to get the Wyatt family over compared Eric Rowan to STAN HANSEN.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Helluva kick by Rusev.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

That stop thing is so stupid, you literally have to lean into it. Dumb AF


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well.. At least Kallisto didn't pull himself all the way up to the top rope for that.. it didn't look fully horrid..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Kalisto eat that pin and not sin cara?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lucha Dragons does nothing but lose these days.:sad:

League of Nations gotta be the worst heel stable since? Someone fill that in for me.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Are the League of Nations now cowboys or some chit?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

First time I've heard LON's theme and it sucks like I expected :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is my dude ADR about to shoot up or something?


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Subway cameo.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Man, NAttie looks fucking insane right there.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Natalya looks good? With that man jaw lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A fucking subway commercial...


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

LOL THIS SUBWAY PLUG WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Gotta squeeze those farts out too Rene


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did Kalisto eat that pin and not sin cara?


The champion eating the pin, they will all be better off just beating jobbers


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I guarantee the cameras cut out the rest of the interview where Nattie rambles on about how Canadian ghosts are better than their American counterparts.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Does the sandwich make you fart, Nattie? If so, then just say no.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Go to hell WWE. Just pimp Subway instead of that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nattie farts cuz of Subway.

WWE finally wraps that story up.


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Move over Jared, Natayla is the real subway spokesperson.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Meaningless Night Raw!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That shameless plug for Subway.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nattie looking ON POINT tonight.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

What the fuck?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*sponsored content*


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

amazing way to fit that into the show.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao what the fuck is this


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Holy shit, at first glance I thought Renee was interviewing herself in some CGI produciton shit


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Lame subway plug...


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

CptHowdy187 said:


> Why _shouldn't_ people be annoyed about a totally nonsensical finish to a match to decide the #1 contender at the biggest show of the year? People are salty for expecting things to make logical sense now? Or are standards just that low now?


Be annoyed about it, sure, but some posters were carrying on like it was the worst thing since Katie Vick.

I really don't see how it was that bad. Sasha had her bell rung by the elbow that almost knocked her out of the ring, and I saw it as she was a bit too dazed to hold herself up for the sunset flip pin.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Terrible shameless subway plug. Cmon, Natalya! You're better than this!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This Raw has been so bad!


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

So will Rusev get a shot after pinning the US Champion?


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Nah they got Refs with more ass than Bayley if we were grading Bayley's ass would be in Summer school


:shockedpunk:Rollins2:tenay:tripsscust


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

You can just tell that Nattie has a variety of butt plugs in her nightstand.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tiptup said:


> Really? You're going to sit here and say that those 10 minutes added any "tension" between Taker and Shane? Lol.


How hard is it to understand that the feud is between the McMahons and Taker is just a pawn for Vince and Steph.

The feud is between Shane and Vince and Steph with Taker acting as their competitor I mean no wonder they don't do deeper storylines if this is too complex for you :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Raw is recap


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Hate how cole recaps everything that just happened like were fkn morons or something


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Rusev gonna get slammed by Dean and Dean will take the car. Damn just make Dean Ambrose the next GTA protag.*


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

So WWE now supports Subway who supports child rapists??


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> :shockedpunk:Rollins2:tenay:tripsscust


Best ass in the company. Don't worry bro, most agree.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cole chose to call that move "A thing of beauty from the top rope" instead of "vintage Kalisto". Dat versatile commentary.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Everyone knows that this is bullshit, Nattie's true love is for Chicken Fries:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> :shockedpunk:Rollins2:tenay:tripsscust


Aye Bayley can wrestle but her ass is non existent its back then thighs on that girl


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Legend797 said:


> So will Rusev get a shot after pinning the US Champion?


They will probably just give Del Rio another title shot. :vince4


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

It's almost surreal to think that they're a month away from a 100 000 seat WM show. This looks like the buildup to a b-PPV in the dead period of 2009


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Nattie's only Raw time a Subway sandwich ad :brock4*


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

I. Hate. Michael. Cole.

Give. Me. Ranallo.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

NormanSmiley4life said:


> Hate how cole recaps everything that just happened like were fkn morons or something


Thats because Vince thinks wrestling fans are stupid and Vince would never admit he's wrong on something.


The sad thing about Ambrose? He's going to get the crap kicked out of him only for Reigns to "save" him when they do pull the trigger on him coming back


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Did JBL say that? Last week the delusional fucker in a hyperbole attempt to get the Wyatt family over compared Eric Rowan to STAN HANSEN.


seriously that two minute dialogue was pitiful but each one of them said one of them. It was almost together too I'll have to rewatch it tomorrow


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Jared raped kids fuck subway


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

BuzzKillington said:


> Cole chose to call that move "A thing of beauty from the top rope" instead of "vintage Kalisto". Dat versatile commentary.


he's _switching gears_ :cole


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE looking to take the spot of that child pedo Subway ******. I bet them prisoners troll him all the time when he eats those dry ass prison sandwiches for lunch.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nattie's hard work in the gym during her down time...is being used to promote the sandwich chain made famous by a nerdy pedophiliac wolf in sheep's clothing...

Good thing I've got Pokemon Yellow on my 3DS to keep me distracted from this shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm convinced some people just like being contrarian's on here.

:heyman6


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

HHH's WM entrance is going to the best Subway advertisement we have ever seen!


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Another recap


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Godway said:


> Then she should be out there with Shane/Vince if she's part of this. What the fuck is there to gain by having her cut the same stupid promo we heard literally 60 minutes ago, by herself? It was more of this stupid ass ego-feeding.


Well her speech from last week was cut off, naturally a heel and a cocky heel like her would want to finish her speech. Then she got frustrated and laid into her brother that she "loves" I don't get what's so hard to get.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

So Nattie gets time on the show just to do a terrible Subway plug?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Too bad today is the last day for $6 dollar foot long sudway


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm sure they both just had to have a fucking shower after that. fucking cringe.

But yeah, why am I still awake again? I mean, I don't even really like the Undertaker, I haven't since he lost his acolytes. hmmmm.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Ambrose and triple h for a live show championship match isn't a big fkn deal why are they plugging this crap so hard


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

This whole show so far has been cringe topping off with that subway add. Those three geeks on commentary need to be fired immediately I might add....


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Dextro said:


> HHH's WM entrance is going to the best Subway advertisement we have ever seen!


He better come out dressed as a giant Subway sandwich.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This show just keeps getting shitter......


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

whose Roidbotch going to hurt this week


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Bring back Bully Ryback


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Legend797 said:


> So Nattie gets time on the show just to do a terrible Subway plug?


She wants a foot-long :draper2
she would have lots of offers too


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Feed the Big Guy whores!


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

To be completely honest, Bailey does have a big rear end but it's mostly just big juicy thighs going up into the rear area, versus a clearly defined bubble.

JUST SAYING :stop


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

All those Truth.com folks should probably consider themselves lucky the Tobacco companies are focused on beating down the governments of small South American countries.. Otherwise they would probably be in graves..


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Goldberg return incoming after the squash of the jobbers.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Big Guy is here!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> How hard is it to understand that the feud is between the McMahons and Taker is just a pawn for Vince and Steph.
> 
> The feud is between Shane and Vince and Steph with Taker acting as their competitor I mean no wonder they don't do deeper storylines if this is too complex for you :lmao


You can see a swerve coming from a mile away in this storyline.
No wonder they don't do deeper storylines if this is all it takes to give people a genuine surprise.

Not in a million years will Taker accept being Vince's puppet.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Rybak goldberg


----------



## kwilesthebrand (Sep 16, 2015)

When the F are they gonna start setting up the other WM matches like IC, US and Tag?

We're like 4-5 weeks out...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Radical Mongoose FTW!


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> How hard is it to understand that the feud is between the McMahons and Taker is just a pawn for Vince and Steph.
> 
> The feud is between Shane and Vince and Steph with Taker acting as their competitor I mean no wonder they don't do deeper storylines if this is too complex for you :lmao


Nice petty jab at the end. Lol. You're right though, I'm sure the feud between Shane and Steph/Vince are going to have people filling up Cowboys Stadium and subscribing to the network immediately. Not the Shane v Taker matchup. My apologies man.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

So is RyBotch heel or face tonight? Eh, who cares...


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

That Ryback promo was weird!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Seriously WWE, give this man Batista's old spotlight gimmick!!!


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Is Ryback trying to tell us something?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Youtube views. :vince$

Legit B about to have a Roman Youtube orgasm.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

I miss Lana.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I can't believe this shit


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ryback vs. Adam Rose.

I don't think I'm going to make it to the end of the show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why couldn't they let Reigns do this gimmick. Oh well I fucks with Ryback low key so cool


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Where's "Wake up! It's feeding time!"


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Ryback did not say "wake up it's feeding time" fwiw


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Literally every member of the Social Outcasts > Ryback


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Ryback vs Kane at WRESTLEMANIA is gonna be the greatest match of all time.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PaulHBK said:


> So is RyBotch heel or face tonight? Eh, who cares...


HE turned heel but he is facing a heel group

no fucks given by the WWE


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

please don't push Ryback again :fuck


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ryback knows how to get noticed.


----------



## Prod1gy (Feb 22, 2016)

Ryback may actually eat Adam Rose.

Followed by Subway.

Feed him more.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Rybak needs a barbwire tattoo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The SO members yelling on the outside of the ring is annoying as fuck.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow this is definitely a step down from last weeks show.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Bunch of geeks trying to get a Goldberg chant going. 

WWE doing Ryback no favors by sending him out there to wrestle Adam fucking Rose though. 

So, you give the guy a character change but don;t back it up with a plan or storyline. 

Same shit again. He'll be back in a singlet in 6 months.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Batista deserves the spotlight, Ryback! But since Batista isn't around, then the spotlight can go to Vacant who isn't present either. :vince2


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

WTF Social Outcasts getting regular exposure every week??!!

RAW is worst.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so that is not a DQ? He ignored the 5 count


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Roid rage?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tiptup said:


> Nice petty jab at the end. Lol. You're right though, I'm sure the feud between Shane and Steph/Vince are going to have people filling up Cowboys Stadium and subscribing to the network immediately. Not the Shane v Taker matchup. My apologies man.


Without Steph and Vince Shane and Taker wouldn't even be in a match what are you saying lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Lucha Dragons does nothing but lose these days.:sad:
> 
> League of Nations gotta be the worst heel stable since? Someone fill that in for me.


Shit, probably Teacher's pets with the two boy toys whose names escape me and a teacher Michelle Mccool.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Well that's hot helping him to get away from Gilberg


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

On second thought.. I guess probably not.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Adam rose missed leg day forever!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Good guy Ryback. Beats the crap out of jobber. Leaves quickly to save time for other segments.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome to MONDAY NIGHT HOUSE SHOW!


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

"Im going to take the spotlight" - Ryback

Walks out immediately after match...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

They book Roman like they're beginning to book Ryback and they wouldn't have to be manipulating sound for him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So many fuckin recaps for fucks sake


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> Why the fuck was Sasha down? She just fell back wtf


*The shock from the landing caused her head to whiplash into Becky's minge :sasha2*


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh look, another recap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The only thing that could make this show worse is no Kevin owens tonight


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ryback isn't playing any games!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I've never been so mad to see Brock. Stop recapping stuff!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

So is Owens going to be on this Raw? lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> Wow this is definitely a step down from last weeks show.


Just a step? They fell down a flight of stairs


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> The only thing that could make this show worse is no Kevin owens tonight


He wasn't on last week. He better be on this week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> You can see a swerve coming from a mile away in this storyline.
> No wonder they don't do deeper storylines if this is all it takes to give people a genuine surprise.
> 
> Not in a million years will Taker accept being Vince's puppet.



You could be right

But Taker has been his bitch before. During that Taker 2002 heel run.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

How many recaps are we going to have ?


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

So much for a more edgy raw til mania?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

So if Raw is going to recap last weeks Raw for the entire show.......what the hell is Smackdown going to recap?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose tried to create an Austin-like moment but it went over like a fart followed by death


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Clever-ass WWE reeling me in with both THE Ryback and "The Radical Mongoose" Adam Rose.

I'm digging The Big Guy's new mentality, though. He didn't do his "WAKE UP!" bit, he ground and pounded Rose damn near to death, spiked him with the Shell Shock and just left the ring with no fucks to give. Hopefully this results in him getting a strong push towards another mid-card title reign and then a strong push towards finally winning the WWE WHC.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Monday Night RECAP!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lothario said:


> They book Roman like they're beginning to book Ryback and they wouldn't have to be manipulating sound for him.


You can't have a face with an edge according to Vince


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Heyman should be there at least.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Stephanie's promo was pointless, but I'm glad she dropped the "because you're a man?" line, embracing the fact that she's feminist which makes a great heel in this day and age, especially with the stupidity and all that


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Jesus Christ, why don't they just replay RAW from last week?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Where the fuck is Styles? Maybe if they stop showing reruns we could get some Styles, Owens, Jericho etc...

Hail to the King!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't believe Brock is not in a Big Money match.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Recap what we just saw! Good job token black announcer!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

NormanSmiley4life said:


> So much for a more edgy raw til mania?


Well the viewers are on the edge about to jump.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL THE POWAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! :mark:


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

One positive is they've now got a theme song for WrestleMania that's not made by Flo Rida.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

This Ambrose/Lesnar feud is the best thing going in the company.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Big E's clapping is godlike


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Undertakerowns said:


> Wow this is definitely a step down from last weeks show.


Let's be fair here.. excluding Shane that last show actually has had very very little different from this one. It wasn't exactly a vast step to take down..


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

Dean Ambrose is carrying the WWE at the moment.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

literally the only good on the show so far is this match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is time for The New Day! Yes it is! :clap


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Tonights Raw has been a stark reminder to me that WWE is just littered with awful cringeworthy characters from the top to the bottom of the card. They all make me want to actively switch off or look away from what they are doing, or mute the audio. I question why I am still watching this and I have no good answers for myself.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> It's almost surreal to think that they're a month away from a 100 000 seat WM show. This looks like the buildup to a b-PPV in the dead period of 2009


Well that is one thing to be thankful for regarding this product. We ain't seen Johnny Damon cut a woat-contending promo while to spoof the Tiger/wife golf club incident a guy in a tiger suit runs out while a blonde girl clubs the Tiger as it runs around the stadium followed by a 80 something Mae Young in a low cut santa suit. We haven't seen Al Sharpton lip sync to James Brown while dancing with the Bellas and we sure as shit haven't seen maybe the WOAT segment in WWE history with "Enis Envy" leading to a main event of the fucking Denver Nuggets vs La Lakers.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> I can't believe Brock is not in a Big Money match.


I can't believe Brock is in this pussy WWE.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> "The League is The Golden State Warriors of the WWE."
> 
> Byron, shut the fuck up.


It is on his notepad and he has been saving it


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

If people honestly believe they are actually gonna make Taker the heel in his home state Wrestlemania by beating the shit out of Shane for Vince, or have him lose clean without fuckery, and have him Walk out as a heel - seriously, you're dumb.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm sensing another loss for the New Jobbers


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Big E. :ti


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Last week was such a hot Raw...What happened.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

This really feels like a filler Raw, and there should be no such thing in Mania season.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Big E is the fucking GOAT.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Y2aj? They don't need a freaking nickname! Everyone doesn't need a nickname! Omg!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

New Day Rocks!


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

new day rocks! they better not lose at mania and ambrose may have the best storyline but new day is carrying the wwe in fan base and taker better not lose


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Look at that, Ryback just won a squash match. Good to know they're not trying to make him into Goldberg, right?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> Wow this is definitely a step down from last weeks show.


The Road to WrestleMania has many potholes and sinkholes


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

I still laugh that Xavier Woods is credited as a Champion, because I can recall him defending the titles once, and that's only because Kofi Kingston was in the Money in the Bank ladder match and they lost.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

NormanSmiley4life said:


> Y2aj? They don't need a freaking nickname! Everyone doesn't need a nickname! Omg!


Especially not with the same formula of combining the wrestlers' names. That shit is so played out.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here is that Lucha Underground commercial! :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Anybody else get a commercial for the 8pm already over episode of Gotham smh lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If Jericho/AJ win tonight, they are gonna challenge for the tag titles at Mania, probably win them and I will rage like a geek.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> Welcome to MONDAY NIGHT HOUSE SHOW!


:ti 

This shit is worse than a house show tbh though. It really is no exaggeration to say all of the shit tonight could have been written in 5 minutes. There is no effort. 

Pointless repetitive promos that they could have all done in their sleep and shit matches/segments. 

Even worse that I just had a coffee and I'm probably staying up to watch this shit til the bitter end. I can not justify staying up until 4:15 am for this but w/e I'm in too deep :lol


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Recap
And
Wɐʞǝ ɹoɯɐu ןooʞ sʇɹoub


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

If Styles is stuck in a tag team feud instead of a singles match at Wrestlemania just lol WWE. Styles has never been a tag team guy. I cant name one he was ever a part of. Let him shine like he has everywhere else!


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

bmp487 said:


> Especially not with the same formula of combining the wrestlers' names. That shit is so played out.


Rybaxel is GOAT tag team name.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bastar said:


> One positive is they've now got a theme song for WrestleMania that's not made by Flo Rida.


The negative is it still sucks and does absolutely bloody nothing to get me excited for the show. Can we please get some music that *ANYTHING* to do with fighting and violence!!!!

:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

These guys rule!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Tonights Raw has been a stark reminder to me that WWE is just littered with awful cringeworthy characters from the top to the bottom of the card. They all make me want to actively switch off or look away from what they are doing, or mute the audio. I question why I am still watching this and I have no good answers for myself.


We're getting old, buddy :frown2:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Would they trash a RAW for shit ratings just because Roman's not on? Then put Dean in the last segment to put blame on? :vince$


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

My stream is often going down.. You know what's good about it?
I don't miss anything relevant when my stream goes down as this Raw has nothing relevant in it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stop. You're killing me.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I just want to hear Taker's reason for fighting Vince's battle. Is Vince going to Taker an ultimatum if he loses his career is over?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This is literally filler.
The number 1 contender is not there, Ambrose - who is feuding Lesnar - picks a fight with the champion instead, useless rambling by Steph, Sasha wrestling Becky spoilt, and the guy who demanded last week to run the fucking shop doesn't bother being there.

Who books this rabbit shit?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Sonic and Tails? :kobe


New Day SUcks!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

you'd be jobbing to the Shield buddies... Big E and Kofi would know


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The New Day is being too nice!


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

New Day...JUST


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

New Day.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My God that was awful. New Day starting to circle the drain..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Sonic and Tails? :kobe


They put asses in seats in the early to mid 90s


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The League of Booty *AND* a reference to Sonic and Tails' renowned BFF status *AND* name-dropping Booty-Os?

THANK YOU BASED NEW DAY roud


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh hell no... They're starting the "we're buddies forever" promos.. Guess that means the greatest thing on Raw is going to taken apart soon..
Pathetic..


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

How has Raw been? Just saw the opening segment then switched to NHL


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

It's been over 7 years and I still think Jericho looks weird in trunks.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Lame promo.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Would they trash a RAW for shit ratings just because Roman's not on? Then put Dean in the last segment to put blame on? :vince$


Is Reigns confirmed not to be there? 

:ti 

He going part time already? :ha


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> They put asses in seats in the early to mid 90s


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jericho's theme still bangs so hard after all these years.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles has the best theme! :trips9


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Business just picked up. Jericho and Styles v New Day (who put on an offensive show on Smackdown).


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

THEY DON'T WANT NONE!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> This is literally filler.
> The number 1 contender is not there, Ambrose - who is feuding Lesnar - picks a fight with the champion instead, useless rambling by Steph, Sasha wrestling Becky spoilt, and the guy who demanded last week to run the fucking shop doesn't bother being there.
> 
> Who books this rabbit shit?


A 70 year old if Im not mistaken billionaire with zero immediately wrestling competition, none remotely close to the horizon and a guy who may or may not be backed by an insane amount of writers for wrestling like 30 I heard once. That is a problem.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dang, tons of signs for AJ. Got over quick.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Who keeps giving out these multiple fucking signs? It was lame with Cesaro and even lamer now that it's a ripoff


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> We're getting old, buddy :frown2:


Yeah but it's to the point where I don't even appreciate what AJ Styles and Jericho are doing right now and that's sad. I should be excited to see Y2J and AJ Styles on the same screen, but WWE use all their pieces incorrectly. It's like their appraoch to playing Chess is to bash the table like a toddler until all the pieces fall over..just complete incompetence and no attempt to even try and play the game. They're literally giving us filler on the RTWM, and injuries aren't much of an excuse because all the injured talent have awful characters too. I think I've lost all hope.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They dun wan nun!!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Does this mean Jericho both Likes & Respects AJ now


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

AJ Styles the true GOAT!!!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Just bring back Cena and have him feud with AJ already


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Took a BULLET for AJ?

Need somebody BULLETPROOF.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

For once JBL was 100% correct.. that twitter shit did indeed make me want to puke..
:jbl


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Bastar said:


> It's been over 7 years and I still think Jericho looks weird in trunks.


Yeah something has always looked off, he's got little midget legs or something.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


goddamn Metropolis Zone


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Also don't get why the fans chant for Styles during the match but won't pop for him during his entrance fucking weirdos man lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> My God that was awful. New Day starting to circle the drain..


Vince got to them and probably has the writes writing for them


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>












Never liked Tails.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Forget anyone who says Y2J and AJ are not a dream tag team FOMF.Ill beat you ass lol.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Just wait for next week in Chicago for the pop AJ Styles is going to get.


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Without Steph and Vince Shane and Taker wouldn't even be in a match what are you saying lol


Not going to go back and forth with you about a Stephanie McMahon promo dude. Lol. You enjoyed it, great. It didn't do anything for me.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*AJ Styles and Chris Jericho would be awesome tag champs and hopefully if they win them at Mania they drop them to The Wyatts in a big program because it would be a huge credibility boost for Wyatts and the last thing I can think of to help those guys. *


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Appaarently that part of the crowd don't want none.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Marrakesh said:


> Never liked Tails.


Knuckles' jumping was crap and when you put Sonic 2 into S&K, the final Robotnik battle is tricky


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Does anyone feel like AJ is only being paired with Jericho to keep Jericho relevant for Mania because they had nothing else for him? I kinda feel like that and it annoys me because winning the tag titles does nothing for AJ.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> Forget anyone who says Y2J and AJ are not a dream tag team FOMF.Ill beat you ass lol.


Styles is being wasted in a meaningless tag team


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tiptup said:


> Not going to go back and forth with you about a Stephanie McMahon promo dude. Lol. You enjoyed it, great. It didn't do anything for me.


I get not liking it, but saying it has no relevance to the feud makes 0 sense.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

CptHowdy187 said:


> Not looking and acting like a 15 year old girl.


Don't see many athletic 15 year olds who wrestle for a living. Stop hating on the girl.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Legend797 said:


> Just wait for next week in Chicago for the pop AJ Styles is going to get.


Roof will blow off the next few weeks for AJ since the show will be in real wrestling cities. I think the biggest pop will be in Philly. Chicago might do it though. Brooklyn will be loud but i think they come in 3rd when it comes to pops(out of those 3).


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Tiptup said:


> Not going to go back and forth with you about a Stephanie McMahon promo dude. Lol. You enjoyed it, great. It didn't do anything for me.


Stephanie was a god damn goddess tonight.. You all can't accept it.. If paul heyman had cut that promo you all would have shit your pants..

Don't discredit her because she is a strong woman and a Mcmahon.

She is the best and most badass heel in this company, bow to her greatness..


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

The question for New Day is: What next?

Sidenote: PC > Console

sorry faux-nerds


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should have brought up Enzo and Cass to feud with new day. They should have let AJ feud with Owens and Jericho could have feuded with someone else


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Legend797 said:


> Just wait for next week in Chicago for the pop AJ Styles is going to get.


Just wait for the CM Punk chants in H's segment.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Styles has the best theme! :trips9


He has a cooler theme song than those so-called brothas the New Day. :What?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Does anyone feel like AJ is only being paired with Jericho to keep Jericho relevant for Mania because they had nothing else for him? I kinda feel like that and it annoys me because winning the tag titles does nothing for AJ.


Maybe should've done Styles v Jericho a bit slower, who knows?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> goddamn Metropolis Zone


FUCK SLICER! lol









:dance


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The New Day better win this.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

AJ makes everything look so good, especially when he sells shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Does anyone feel like AJ is only being paired with Jericho to keep Jericho relevant for Mania because they had nothing else for him? I kinda feel like that and it annoys me because winning the tag titles does nothing for AJ.


Even if Jericho turns on him tonight or on SD it feels like "Hey, Jericho's here so we might as well use him."


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Xenoblade said:


> Stephanie was a god damn goddess tonight.. You all can't accept it.. If paul heyman had cut that promo you all would have shit your pants..
> 
> Don't discredit her because she is a strong woman and a Mcmahon.
> 
> She is the best and most badass heel in this company, bow to her greatness..


I don't even think it's about liking the promo but it's kind of ridiculous to pretend that promo had nothing to do with the feud


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Kofi gots nobody's number.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kofi has his number!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Xavier Woods making TNA references?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

wtf lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kofi's Jeremy Scott's are Raw AF tho


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

I would have lost my shit if that Card turned out to be an Ace or an Eight...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BOTCHDOG.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Xavier "I use to know him but I forgot who he was"

I see dat TNA reference Woods.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Xavier Woods making TNA references?


What he say? Must have missed it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> FUCK SLICER! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Everybody Talks Too Much
Jericho, with the Springboard Kick


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so the tag champs lose twice in a row

terrible WWE booking


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Tiptup said:


> Not going to go back and forth with you about a Stephanie McMahon promo dude. Lol. You enjoyed it, great. It didn't do anything for me.


correction: It didn't do nuttin fo you!


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I get not liking it, but saying it has no relevance to the feud makes 0 sense.


I never said it was irrelevant. I just said it didn't further the feud because no one gave a fuck. Thus the Randy Savage chants and the multiple posts in here saying "What the hell was that?" But everyone has their own opinion, and if you're more interested in the whole feud after it, then good on you.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

markoutsmarkout said:


> The question for New Day is: What next?


Goldberg?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Xavier Woods making TNA references?





MM10 said:


> What he say? Must have missed it.


This basically



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Xavier "I use to know him but I forgot who he was"
> 
> I see dat TNA reference Woods.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> so the tag champs lose twice in a row
> 
> terrible WWE booking


means they win the title match


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Another match down. Time for another recap...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

If this was the Attitude Era/Monday Night Wars:

We have a new tag-team champion! Chris Jericho and AJ Styles!!!!!


----------



## DjJoeGreen (Mar 1, 2016)

The boy Vinny Mach!

https://vine.co/v/igOhvd5mJFI


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

They don't want none
They don't want none
Aint nobody hjknasjxnsajxnarjiojopjfvgnjkvti
They don't want none
They don't want none


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

End the Y2AJ Bromance please


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MM10 said:


> What he say? Must have missed it.


About he used to know AJ but wasn't sure who he was


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

I would be significantly more interested in New Day vs Y2AJ for Mania instead of New Day vs League of Nations.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy shit they are actually going with this Y2AJ crap at Mania.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh yay. The up and coming team get built up by winning a shitload of non-title matches against the tag champs. 

Wouldn't it be more beneficial to build them up by getting wins over other teams in the division? It keeps the New Day looking good and makes a win over them seem like a bigger deal and harder to obtain


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Y2-AJ sounds like something someone would make up from tumblr


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jericho and that dad bod.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

They'll lose next week, and Y2J will turn heel on AJ.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

EEEEEVERRR


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho is soooo going to turn on AJ.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

so what's the point of teasing New Day/League of Nations?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't like Jericho's current attire. It looks horrible.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Holy shit they are actually going with this Y2AJ crap at Mania.


I said this a week ago and people gave me shit claiming it was just a one time thing lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I wonder who'll interfere in that match to set up both of their WM feuds


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, we're going to get Jericho/AJ at WM...

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DGenerationMC said:


> Maybe should've done Styles v Jericho a bit slower, who knows?


This all seems backwards. They should have had these two be a tag team from the start, then Jericho turns on him to set up the Mania match. 


KuritaDavion said:


> Even if Jericho turns on him tonight or on SD it feels like "Hey, Jericho's here so we might as well use him."


Exactly.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Marrakesh said:


> Never liked Tails.


Yeah he was a distraction/hazard at times. And I REALLY started to hate him once Sonic Adventure was released, with that damn voice! lol

:dance


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Actually make a great team.

I'm still a bit suspect about a Jericho full-blown heel turn though.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Y2-AJ sounds like something someone would make up from tumblr


It's worse than Rybaxel or Axelback


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tiptup said:


> I never said it was irrelevant. I just said it didn't further the feud because no one gave a fuck. Thus the Randy Savage chants and the multiple posts in here saying "What the hell was that?" But everyone has their own opinion, and if you're more interested in the whole feud after it, then good on you.


Yeah opinions are like assholes. But I get what you're saying now, initially I thought you were just saying it was pointless in the filler sense.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Taker next :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, Jericho is turning on Styles next week.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

The single thing I hate the most about present wwe is jobbing champions to the #1 contenders on raw to setup a ppv. NO that's not how you do it, we should have never seen new day vs y2j/AJ until WM. Have both teams win against the other tag teams leading up to it, it's not rocket science. 

Seeing the match over and over on raw I don't care to see it on ppv. Please fix this Shane lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:evans at Xavier and Kofi's pick a card bit. :clap

Maggle's reaction to their joke was terribad though, since he literally came off like this:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That pic of Undertaker looks so photoshopped :lol.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Deadman is up next. Ooff, storyline, please go somewhere :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> so what's the point of teasing New Day/League of Nations?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Oh yay. The up and coming team get built up by winning a shitload of non-title matches against the tag champs.
> 
> Wouldn't it be more beneficial to build them up by getting wins over other teams in the division? It keeps the New Day looking good and makes a win over them seem like a bigger deal and harder to obtain


Well they have to fast-forward it since it looks like they could go with Y2J/AJ after Jericho turns on him and New Day/League since there'd be no reason otherwise to keep bringing them up.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Jericho styles vs new day at mania tlc match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dean/ADR going on last.

:lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

THANOS said:


> They'll lose next week, and Y2J will turn heel on AJ.


I hope. If that's the case and we get Styles vs. Jericho IV at Mania, my suggestion is a Submission match to spice things up.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Y2AJ sounds like a fucking slashfic. I guess they're doing this shit at WrestleMania. What's Owens doing? My guess is either a ladder match or *shudders* battle royal.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Lets hope those Ambreigns fanfiction goofs stay away from this bromance. *shutters*


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

The only team that actively wants the tag titles is a team that's not even really a team


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Yeah he was a distraction/hazard at times. And I REALLY started to hate him once Sonic Adventure was released, with that damn voice! lol
> 
> :dance


^best Sonic game ever made


----------



## 1littlg8 (Feb 24, 2016)

Quite enjoying this Raw.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It looks like we will have new tag team champions in Chicago!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

'Taker next :mark:

I can shut down my stream and go the fuck to sleep.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Tag title match next week? Ok, Jericho is turning and we will get a great match between AJ/Jericho at Wrestlemania. Im liking this now. 

This will be the 4th match so there will need to be a stipulation. Last man standing? Jericho may not be able to do that at his age. Ladder? Maybe an IC title shot at the top of the ladder? I Quit match since both are submission guys?


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

They'll win next week so New Day can become 3 time Tag Team champs at Mania


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

THANOS said:


> They'll lose next week, and Y2J will turn heel on AJ.


I would think this too if they hadn't already wrestled three times. I think there is more chance that the New Day cheat to retain the titles next week and then we have the typical multi-man tag match for the titles (probably a ladder match) and it will involve the Dudleys and The Uso's too. 

That's what I think is going to happen. :shrug


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THANOS said:


> They'll lose next week, and Y2J will turn heel on AJ.


This is what I'm thinking.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And that's another thing, if Jericho turns on AJ. Why the fuck are they doing Jericho/AJ 4? AJ beat Jericho 2 out of 3. There's absolutely no reason to do this match again. UGH.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Taker is on next! :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Here we go, Taker!!!


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

What creative is doing is trying to take some time to introduce AJ Styles to the wider (kid) audience via the tag division. The flaw here is that they are wasting the excitement among the older, core audience in seeing AJ Styles in a new singles feud. The fans want to see forward momentum. The fans want to see the next mountain that AJ Styles will conquer on his way to Cena at SS.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> So if Raw is going to recap last weeks Raw for the entire show.......what the hell is Smackdown going to recap?


Yo dawg, I heard you like recaps :xzibit


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

That Crisley dude is annoying as hell.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Vince is gonna be involved fuck yeah


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Chrisley from the commercials is here!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:Vince


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

:vince2 

Wonder if he says fuck again this week.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Taker/Vince interaction!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No reaction at all for Vince.

:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Vince and Taker in the same ring. Oh boy this will actually be interesting


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Individual segments for Triple H, Steph, and Vince 

:lmao

At least this one has Taker


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well. you know the day isn't going well when Vince comes out to crickets..


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Vince is basically like "Fuck this crowd".


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They should go all the way clusterfuck take New Day, The Usos, The Dudleys, LoN, and Y2AJ put them in a ladder match for the belts with the stipulation being the first two people to grab a belt becoming Tag champs


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Business about to pick up!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Even Vince is like "SHITTY ASS FUCKING CROWD"


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow. no one gave a fuck about vince just then.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Vince getting no pop.

The crowd already cant wait for shane to takeover


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

This should be good.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*All time fav wrestler Y2J and the best current in ring performer AJ Styles. Hell yeah Y2AJ is greatness. I still love New Day though but they have kicked so much ass now and no shame in dropping the titles to those guys. Just hope a really deserving team get them from Y2AJ.*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, no pop for Vinnie Mac...


----------



## kwilesthebrand (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't mind Y2AJ but why not give them singles matches and call up Enzo & Cass instead and do

NEW DAY vs ENZO & CASS vs DUDLEYS vs LofN or Wyatts?

What does KO do at WM now?

Bray or Sami? Or Orton?

Kalisto in a 6 man jobber ladder match?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

zero reaction for vince :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Allright. Taker and Vince together in the ring!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I know who you are, Vince. You're a wanker.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I hope Vince doesn't try to make Undertaker his bitch.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

How many times are they going to show the Shane vs Taker graphic between now and Mania? Already like 1000 times tonight...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

its 10pm why not do Ambrose vs Del Rios now so that later its Triple H/Ambrose?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Hahahaha. That silence for Vince.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

No pop for Vince? Damn this crowd is ass.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Taker to tell Vince to fuck off. 

Taker sides with Shane. Cena is announced taker's replacement.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes Vince that's the reaction you get. Not every crowd is going to suck your dick when you come out.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

BAH GOD A BRIAN CHRISTOPHER POP FOR MR. MCMAHON!!!!!


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

Vince calling out this lame ass crowd.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Come on Taker! Tell Vince to go play in traffic!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It was pretty funny to see Vince pissed at not getting much of a reaction.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Smackdown gets shit on again, lol.


----------



## kwilesthebrand (Sep 16, 2015)

RAW crowd is AWFUL tonight


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

He just buried Smackdown :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No Vince you'd be put into a nut-house


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't mind Shane Mcmahon running Raw but I don't want it to happen at the expense of the Undertaker.


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Triple H quitting the business. Lmao, yeah right.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

How many more rambling promos are we going to get from the Authority this week? Fucking Christ.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Crowd totally no-selling this whole bit..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Vince tells the crowd they suck!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Poor Vince trying to get the crowd to be louder but they're just not having it


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm glad Vince got no pop. He's done absolutely nothing worthy of one in about ten years.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

God I hope Taker interrupts this so we don't have to endure another long winded promo.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Vince asking the crowd why their response was so tepid even though the writing has been on the wall for a few years now. My 74-year old grandmother has dementia, but even she is sharper than this egomaniacal fuck.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Vince looks incredible for a 70 year old man.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

kwilesthebrand said:


> RAW crowd is AWFUL tonight


To be fair this raw has been absolute shit


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I hope he says fucking again


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Just got in. What'd I miss?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DEADMAN COME OUT


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

With this much build up. Shane better take over WWE. 

It's time Vince K McMahon step down and let his son take over like his father did before him.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

HERE COMES THE DEADMAN!!! :mark:


----------



## BryanWyatt2015 (Jul 28, 2015)

Taker is siding with Shane


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Crowd is awkward

Shane wants to out me on the sideline - silence

Shane will lead you to a new era of WWE- silence

Random Shane-O-Mac chant smh


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's weird how Lesnar is actually better than Undertaker but Vince is trying to hype Undertaker more.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince subscribes to the theory of tough love!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Hope Undertaker entrance is not too long


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Not gonna lie, got chills watching Vince McMahon introduce the Undertaker and that gong hitting.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Undertaker didn't come out until Vince called for him to come out...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn, Nashville is awful....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

I hope Vince stays in the ring and doesn't fucks off to let Taker have one of his dragging promos


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Would be so funny if after the last gong we got "Keep Rollin Rollin Rollin"


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

Taker getting a jobber reaction, too. Vince is surely pissed he shelled out this money to get this dude to appear.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

WOW CRICKETS FOR TAKER.......


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ahhh, the gong. 
All the memories. :')


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

This is gonna get fucking interesting real quick!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Is this ministry/Corporation Undertaker...Why is he doing Vince's bidding.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

xerxesXXI said:


> Just got in. What'd I miss?


Goldberg speared the hell out of Ryback other than that not much


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Deadman in the house!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow that was a terrible reaction.
Why is the show here again?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The deadman, the phenom :mark:


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Was hoping for the American Badass Undertaker, and a Last Ride to Vince. A man can dream. Tombstone will suffice I guess. Lmao


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

LOL at Vince calling out the fans for the crap reaction.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So 'Taker is gonna be Vince's bitch in this?...

Not so sure I like that.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

MR-Bolainas said:


> Hope Undertaker entrance is not too long


How long have you been watching WWE? :lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Didn't there used to be more people in the Corporate Ministry?


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> xerxesXXI said:
> 
> 
> > Just got in. What'd I miss?
> ...


Hahahaha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The God of Wrestling


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I wish Taker would change his attire up a bit sometimes.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> With this much build up. Shane better take over WWE.
> 
> It's time Vince K McMahon step down and let his son take over like his father did before him.


Don't think he's REALLY going to take over anything. Should be entertaining TV nontheless.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Vince looks incredible for a 70 year old HGH-fueled cokehead.


FTFY. :I


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Did someone lace the soft drinks in this arena with Valium ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> To be fair this raw has been absolute shit


Dude, that doesn't really matter honestly.. Cause Nashville is always a bad crowd.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Deadman 'Taker is so fucking played out and boring. Bring back ABA or get out.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sounds like Nashville is getting house shows for a while...


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Hope Viscera comes out too


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we goo!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Somebody wake me up when Taker gets to the ring.


----------



## BryanWyatt2015 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hair grown a little bit


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I got goosebumps.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Didn't there used to be more people in the Corporate Ministry?


Shit they're all retired or dead... they did it right


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Taker beer gut showing a little bit. :mj4


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm honestly hoping that Undertaker DOESN'T say he won't fight for Vince.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Crazy how not even the Deadman get's a pop...This crowd is shit.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Nashville crowds always suck.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Didn't there used to be more people in the Corporate Ministry?


Times are gettin' hard these days.. corporate cut backs and layoffs, vampires and undead returning to parts unknown..


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Got em


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Taker-Cena is on. 








We hope.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Tombstone him, Taker!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Finish him!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Does anyone realize when the Undertaker was a rookie, Ronald Reagan was in his first term as President?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yes choke slam Vince :mark:


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Goddamnit, Taker. Have you not learned anything from Titus?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooofffff


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Xobeh said:


> It's weird how Lesnar is actually better than Undertaker but Vince is trying to hype Undertaker more.


But Lesnar was more of Heyman's creation whereas Undertaker was more Vince's, so this makes sense.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

this is making the Titus situation look like nothing


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's it?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

That's it..?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

That was anti climatic...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"THE UNDATAKAAAAHHHH!!!!"* -Teddy Long




The Ultimate Warrior said:


> ^best Sonic game ever made


Absolutely, and my 2nd favorite video game of all-time.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

LOL so easy to call. Fucking company.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I wonder if the crowd on the non hard camera sound is really hype


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

???


----------



## Prod1gy (Feb 22, 2016)

THAT was it? Really?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

That was it...


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Hahahahaha.

WrestleMania just officially got buried.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THAT'S IT?! :lol :westbrook5


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Wait. Why would the Undertaker agree to this match in the first place?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol wow what a great appearance


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Is that it? :lmao 

Real fuckery, this.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

LMAO worst Taker appearance EVER


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Promo of a lifetime


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Undertaker gettin' real hood.

You know what I do. On some Mark Henry shit.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH HEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Pointless as fuck segment


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

That's it? Seriously?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Short and sweet. Keeps the match that was advertised, without forcing Taker to be a heel. Great.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Would have maybe liked to hear a little more from him but I like the dynamic he has with Vince.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

That was it?
Well that was fucking terrible. Dead crowd. Ten seconds of talking and he leaves.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

ROFL Taker entrance was longer than he was at the ring


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, that was shit.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That's it?? That's all they have to say about it.. You have got to be kidding me..


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Can't wait for the recap in 20 minutes.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So, we'll just watch Undertaker do anything now, huh?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

FUCK TAKER'S GONNA GET SUSPENDED FOR 90 DAYS AND MISS MANIA


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well that was quick and straight to the point!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL...That's it???


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*LMAO That's it!? Why even bother watching this shit Jesus.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was it.:lmao

What a waste.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

How fkn dumb was that!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wait, all that buildup for that ? Wow that was lame


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

WHAT!? HIS ENTRANCE TOOK LONGER THAN THE PROMO!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What the fuck


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

You're fucking kidding me. :lmao

Taker's entrance was about 3 times longer than his actual promo.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Owens got snubbed for any mania build.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was fucking terrible.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Taker's entrance was, at least, about 18 times longer than that promo.


----------



## BryanWyatt2015 (Jul 28, 2015)

LOL They flew Taker to the show only for that??


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Aaaaaand this whole angle just went to shit...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Goddamn that's it?

They could have made this great by having Vince blackmail Undertaker into doing his bidding or something cool like that. I still don't understand the reasoning for Undertaker to fight in this match.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow this is just pathetic


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor 'Taker couldn't even goozle Vince convincingly. Please ride off into the sunset after this 'Mania, Deadman.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow what a waste of a Taker appearance.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, this angle took a turn for the worse real quick.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Fuck the undertaker! Hope shane goes over !


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Sorry for everyone who stayed up to see that....What waste of time lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Give Stephanie everything. She deserves everything.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh shit, Linda incoming next week I bet.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Vinny Mac selling better than half the roster.


----------



## Prod1gy (Feb 22, 2016)

...and that made no sense considering that 2 minutes before you said you loved him 5 times.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Vince, I know that sounded cooler in your head but..............


..........you just called yourself a bitch.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince just called Linda a bitch! He is ruthless!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Uh, he just called Linda a bitch.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Linda REKT!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Loved how Vince said that with a straight face. Awww gawd.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Will Undertaker v Shane main event WM? Better check under the ring :vince


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That was so lame


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, they killed my interest in the angle in literally one week.

Bravo, WWE.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

:lmao

Beyond words. So bad it was bordering on parody.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

he's a bitch!


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

This segment was fucking awful. How do you have Vince and the Undertaker in the ring and it go so wrong? HOW????


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:LMAO :LMAO :LMAO

I guess Vince's new gimmick is that he swears.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ha that was terrible


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

hahaha Vince just called Linda a bitch


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice to see Vince indirectly called Linda a bitch.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

who the fuck scripts that kind of shit against their own child? like really?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Jesus fuck this show is awful.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This is Survivor Series all over again with the WWE and Alliance. It's not about Undertaker. It's just a McMahon thing.
It could be two fuckign jobbers and we'd still have the exact same storyline


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was something. At least I can go to bed now.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That was an utter failure of a segment..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Taker acting like saying "You know what I do" doesn't still make him an accomplice. Lol got to love wrestling logic


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

wtf is this bullshit


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Still on course for WOAT Wrestlemania.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Take prolly earned a million dollars for that crap


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hasn't he already done this like 8 times :lmao


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LMAO!!!!

What did I just hear!!!

Poor linda...


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

That really sucked. All that buildup for just 10 seconds.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Weak ass Vince and Taker segment, which was the only reason to watch this week.*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

again, all that and zero color commentary. What the fuck is up with this? Why does WWE instruct their commentators not to commentate anymore during segments. It makes the show feel fucking empty.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"My friends call me quad"


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Prayer Police said:


> Uh, he just called Linda a bitch.


All that money she wasted....I don't blame him. :lmao


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

this fucking company


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Taker stole money tonight. :lol


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*As the camera zoomed in on the 70 year old. You can see into the eyes of a man who's lost his mind.*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

There we go then. They aren't even bothering to put any effort into their marquee match :ti 

Three weeks to go :ha


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They call me Quad lol


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow and Taker's appearance was suppose to be the high point of this show. TERRIBLE TELEVISION!


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Vince is a joke now. Classic wwe give the fans something cool that has buzz and then just kill it the next week with not following through and having more to the story


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey look both Undertaker & Shane McMahon can't be on RAW every week for the buildup to this match so just send Taker out and have him say its ok I'm fighting for Vince


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

fpalm what next? Linda?





woo WrestleMania 10 theme


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The highlight of RAW that was suppose to be was absolute shit... Taker was out there for like 2 mins and Vince's promo wasn't all that great.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Holy shit its still crazy to think how long ago WM17 was. I loved the McMahon feud going into that.*


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Was so hoping for Taker to tell Vince to fuck off with this match and side with Shane and open the door for a heel Cena/McMahon pairing setting up Cena/Taker at Mania. Cena must not be healthy enough afterall. That was their chance and its gone. This angle is going to underwhelm greatly...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

NormanSmiley4life said:


> Take prolly earned a million dollars for that crap


Guessing him and Lesnar are going to be banging their wives on beds of money side by side like that hooker scene in Fargo.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

How did they convince Taker to fly from his home, get into gear, take a 15 minute walk to the ring, just to say three words?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

They just don't fucking understand. It's the same thing with Brock and why he's losing viewers every appearance he does. If a fan is stoked and impatiently awaits a superstar's appearance and they promote it and hype it like crazy, but then that appearance consists of nothing but standing in the ring or cutting a 30-second promo and doing nothing significant, next time that fan might not even bother watching because they would expect the same thing.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *As the camera zoomed in on the 70 year old. You can see into the eyes of a man who's lost his mind.*


:lmao 

I think Vince did a derp face when Taker grabbed him as well. He's cracking up, if not already full blown senile.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> The highlight of RAW that was suppose to be was absolute shit... Taker was out there for like 2 mins.


1:30 of that was the entrance.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Could they not have explained why Taker would take up this match? SMH


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Taker stole money tonight. :lol


Feels good :brock4


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This show didn't take a step back from last week. It fell off of a mountain!


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Damn, sex with katie vick lasts longer than that


----------



## Therickmu25 (Feb 27, 2013)

WTF are they gonna do for the rest of the 50 minutes?


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> who the fuck scripts that kind of shit against their own child? like really?


Nobody walks away from Vince McMahon and gets away with it. Every person that did was brought back purely to be fed to his ego and shown how much they need him. His son will be no exception


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Well that made a whole fucking lot of sense. "I love him more than he loves me," " love him so much I'm going to teach him a lesson hell never forget," but then "I'm going to renounce him as my son." That's WWE creative for ya. 

This show is horrible. Only good part that I remotely give a shit about was Y2AJ.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

The Road to Sunday Night Heat is in full swing.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Harloff dying his hair for that segment :lol:lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

From the looks of him, Taker's been doing his signature Urn pose to his beer fridge. Lightning bolts and Druids popping bottles for the Deadman.

:StephenA7


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> Uh, he just called Linda a bitch.


It would be even sweeter if Linda was in the Senate


----------



## BryanWyatt2015 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm still expecting Cena to replace Shane in this match


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Rocky Mark said:


> How did they convince Taker to fly from his home, get into gear, take a 15 minute walk to the ring, just to say three words?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Sleepngbear said:


> Well that made a whole fucking lit of sense. "I love him more than he loves me," " love him so much I'm going to teach him a lesson hell never forget," but then "I'm going to renounce him as my son." That's WWE creative for ya.
> 
> This show is horrible. Only good part that I remotely give a shit about was Y2AJ.


I liked Y2AJ and Becky Lynch. The rest of the show can fuck right off.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Marrakesh said:


> Feels good :brock4


I'm not even mad at him. >


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's like WM 2000 all over again.
Next week will be Linda and the week after that Hornswoggle.
A MacMahon in every corner!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The headline story for Wrestlemania is gonna be Roman Reigns going over, completing his story arc in becoming WWE Champion and getting his revenge against the Authority.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

This is Velocity and Heat levels of bad although Heat was a lot more entertaining.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

SAVE.US.OWENS


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

From what should have been an exciting Taker segment, to it being shit and now to The Usos. Fuck this.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Atleast Taker got straight to the point. Trips would still be talking about his jean jacket if he was in that segment


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

As if recaps from tonight and last week weren't enough, here's a recap from 3 weeks ago
we know how much you love recaps :vince5 :trips2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This Wrestlemania looks like it matters less to WWE than the elderly janitor Vince growled at when he first got out of the limo that night a few weeks ago..
:heston


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks like we got ourselves a flyin' Uso, Maggle! :jbl


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

What this program needed to boost ratings, Usos fpalm


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They just need to go ahead and make this a tag team match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah, the Taker promo could've been longer.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Are we on the road to wrestlemania or on the road to main event?.. Awful RAW.


----------



## Izual_Rebirth (Feb 20, 2010)

Meh. You know WWE is in trouble when ever Vince and Taker being in the same ring gets nothing but crickets from the crowd.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Uso's just remind of that weird outgoing kid at school who still managed to have no friends despite his forced confidence.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

So Taker can choke Vince and nothing happens, yet Titus pulls Vince's arm and gets suspended!?










:lmao


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> Styles is being wasted in a meaningless tag team


I'm hoping they win the belts next week then Balor Club debut and beat them down setting up a match for mania. Otherwise yeah I'm not interested in this tag team either.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Soooo either it's a triple threat tag title match or a 4 way tag title match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It feels like this match should be on Main Event.


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

The Uso's are so damn boring. Also, why is there a tag-team feud that isn't for the titles? Why would WWE think anyone would care?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

This is suck. I'm out. 11 22 63 should be ready to stream.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Therickmu25 said:


> WTF are they gonna do for the rest of the 50 minutes?


Holy crap, I didn't even know there was still 50 minutes to go. It's felt like it's gone on for 3 hours already.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Guys, Taker is screwed. Vince is going to suspend him for 90 days.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ACSplyt said:


> The headline story for Wrestlemania is gonna be Roman Reigns going over, completing his story arc in becoming WWE Champion and getting his revenge against the Authority.


and becoming a 3 time WWE Champ
true underdog


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Legend797 said:


> SAVE.US.OWENS


Speaking of whom,where the hell is KO?? With the rest of the show reaking so bad, how do they manage to keep the most over guy on the roster of TV?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*This show is utter fucking garbage lol. I really cannot believe just how bad everything including Taker, Vince & HHH have become. It's actually sad, this is a Road to WrestleMania people fpalm pathetic.*


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> Uso's just remind of that weird outgoing kid at school who still managed to have no friends despite his forced confidence.


This is the funniest most true thing I've ever read on these forums lmao.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Second time someone threw a table at a Samoan.

There's a message there somewhere.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

"What the fuck is going on?" Did anyone hear that? Hahaha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

random yell from a fan
"wut the hell is going on?"

:lel


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Guys, Taker is screwed. Vince is going to suspend him for 90 days.


Nah, he's safe -- he's white.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sleepngbear said:


> Speaking of whom,where the hell is KO?? With the rest of the show reaking so bad, how do they manage to keep the most over guy on the roster of TV?


And he wasn't on Raw at all last week. Odd.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Just accept!


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Sleepngbear said:


> Midnight Rocker said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, Taker is screwed. Vince is going to suspend him for 90 days.
> ...


Dats waysist.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Its Golden Truth o'clock, I guess.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Who is Bubba's finisher supposed to hurt besides X-Pac


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Atleast Taker got straight to the point. Trips would still be talking about his jean jacket if he was in that segment


To be fair though, HHH and Undertaker booked their match at WM27 by just looking at a sign together.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wait if its Usos vs Dudley Boyz (Table Match) & New Day vs Y2AJ vs Sheamus/Rusev (Tag Match) which one is on youtube at Mania?


----------



## BryanWyatt2015 (Jul 28, 2015)

Usos vs Dudleys vs LON vs New Day vs Goldtruth at WM


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'd bang Renee young from
Behind and be done at the length taker was there ...


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This is the very first time that I'm genuinely actively losing interest.
I don't mind if something is boring but this, everything really, is completely turning me off the product.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Who is Bubba's finisher supposed to hurt besides X-Pac


Lol, you try landing right on your tail bone.


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Who is Bubba's finisher supposed to hurt besides X-Pac


Hohahaha. 
Cold-blooded.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Can these 2 just fuck and get it over with


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Have they done the HOF announcement?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Sleepngbear said:


> Nah, he's safe -- he's white.


sad but true


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Goldust is STILL trying to tag with Truth? :lmao


----------



## mike331111 (Feb 16, 2016)

Ive got your number!!! New Day Rocks


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH??? The 3 ?'s cracked me the fuck up. Hahahahaha


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This is depressing.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dat acting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, Owens is on this week. Was gonna say..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Owens is in the house! :yes


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Bubba can still work great. Not a huge fan of the finished, but whatever. His use of psychology is amazing. Heel bubba is a completely different either than face bubba.


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

And now it's KO vs Big Show.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Jeez I can't believe how bad this is.. I'm actually not getting excited about flying to Dallas in a month.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

KO vs Big Show. The ratings are about to go through the fucking roof.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

How the fuck do you advertise a match and question whether it will even happen at the same time??? 
:lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*A RAW without Reigns is a significantly better RAW.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Therickmu25 said:


> WTF are they gonna do for the rest of the 50 minutes?


They could do another Undertaker entrance. jobs a goodun.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

I've spent as much time reading replies in this thread than I have spent watching Raw. Lol.


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

Why does Kevin Owens need to wrestle Big Show when AJ Styles exists?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> random yell from a fan
> "wut the hell is going on?"
> 
> :lel


:lel


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*That Taker/Vince promo has everyone in here all like....*

:fuckthis


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Ok, Owens is on this week. Was gonna say..


Maybe he can save this god awful show...


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I think they drew names at random from a tumbler to set up the WM card.


----------



## Tech 9 (Feb 23, 2016)

Id love if Goldust and Truth never tag team and over the course of the next 2 years through these little vigniettes it just devolves into Goldust stalking and inevitably raping R-Truth and after the rape its just never mentioned again.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Lol, you try landing right on your tail bone.


I have, on a boat dock.. and let me tell you something.. you think the ring might be unforgiving? Marine treated lumber is like concrete :lol


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Guarantee here gonna have triple h Detroit ambrose like he did reigns to make the crowd actually boo him 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *A RAW without Reigns is a significantly better RAW.*


Better but still shit


----------



## Pinkman26 (Jan 16, 2015)

Thing thats annoying me the most is they still haven't resolved the divas match from earlier, what's happening?!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That dumbass USO entrance did it for me. What a terrible ass show, fuck WWE into the ground - HH 

There's nothing else left in this stupid ass show to watch.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Lol, you try landing right on your tail bone.


It's just so weird lol. Like I guess if he had more tailbone based offense it would make sense. But idk its just bad lol


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Stylles said:


> Why does Kevin Owens need to wrestle Big Show when AJ Styles exists?


Vince doesnt want the first ever 6* match at Mania? I dont know. Its baffling that these two arent going to tear the house down on the Cowboys turf.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm Taker and Vince is tonight's RAW


----------



## mike331111 (Feb 16, 2016)

I keep waiting for the Goldust Push, guess I will keep waiting.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Lol at anyone going to Mania on this build up. I'd rather flush my money down the crapper.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Legend797 said:


>


lol when was that? Poor girl. She was probably dragged to the show and now surrounded by grown ass men with dildos strapped to their heads.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *That Taker/Vince promo has everyone in here all like....*
> 
> :fuckthis


:lel Perfect! :lel


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

mike331111 said:


> I keep waiting for the Goldust Push, guess I will keep waiting.


push off the ledge???


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bastar said:


> I've spent as much time reading replies in this thread than I have spent watching Raw. Lol.


you'll find that being on this thread will make even the worst Raw episode bearable

you can give all us great posters a cookie later


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *A RAW without Reigns is a significantly better RAW.*


Not wanting Reigns at all as the next top face, but this Raw isn't so great. D:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hulk Hogan said:


> That dumbass USO entrance did it for me. What a terrible ass show, fuck WWE into the ground - HH
> 
> There's nothing else left in this stupid ass show to watch.


*YAHOOOOOOOOO!!! OWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FUCK! IM INJURED AGAIN UCE*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Man, WWE are completely fucked post Wrestlemania this year. They lost a million viewers this past fall during football season. I can't see how this dross won't turn more people off in the long run. 

Plenty of shit TV shows draw but they are at least fun for their viewers. I don;t even know what Raw is anymore. Every segment just seems like a rush to get to the next one and get it over with while putting in the least amount of effort possible.


----------



## BryanWyatt2015 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'll rather have Owens vs Wyatt for the IC title, he is not doing anything anyways


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Feels like the Road to.......Taboo Tuesday! :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Would be nice to have a countdown ticker for when the true stars Cesaro and Seth come back.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Save Us Owens.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Are Nashville inherently against cheering or something?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Please don't go back to Nashville ever again...


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

SAVE US KO!!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

BryanWyatt2015 said:


> I'll rather have Owens vs Wyatt for the IC title, he is not doing anything anyways


I'd take this or even Owens vs Harper :shrug


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

And the crowd goes mild for Show.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Kevin Owens/Big Show is going to be a thing at Mania isn't it?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Lok said:


> Feels like the Road to.......*This Tuesday in Texas*! :lol


Fixed.........even though Wrestlemania won't be on a Tuesday.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Did this chick really say Big Show is standing at 6 feet tall???


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

who is heel and who is the face here?

If they are trying to keep owens a heel putting him against the big show who no one likes is not going to keep Owens heel


----------



## Tech 9 (Feb 23, 2016)

These two pieces of shit should form a tag team, Big KO...


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Nashville has to be one of the worst crowds ever....These fools are like never involved with anything.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I guess seeing the clusterfuck of KO pop up powerbombing Big Show could be a Mania moment


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The 500 pound monster vs....................The Big Show.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

LegendKilla15 said:


> I'd bang Renee young from
> Behind and be done at the length taker was there ...


There are treatments for that you know...


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

We're five weeks out from Mania and Raw is still stuffed full of filler rubbish. How is this even possible?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm going to have to do it.. I'm actually going to have to bust out another e-mail address just to watch the HOF ceremony.. It's literally came to this..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lillian's gotta go. Show isn't 6 feet tall, ya mong.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is like middle school bully vs high school bully


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> who is heel and who is the face here?
> 
> If they are trying to keep owens a heel putting him against the big show who no one likes is not going to keep Owens heel


Big Show just plays the opposite of whatever his opponent is that week. Tonight he is a face. Next week when he faces Ambrose he will be a heel.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> and becoming a 3 time WWE Champ
> true underdog


Nobody has overcome the face of diversity like this man. Not one man before him or after him.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Big Show's current them is boring af, even the guy singing it sounds bored

THIS is Show's real theme


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stay down you big goof!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Owens kicking ass is one constant on Raw thats a lock :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This is the biggest match of Kevin Owen's WWE career.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice Tornado DDT


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:heston


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

:lmao

I can't do it anymore. I'm serious.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Dear god if this shit goes to Mania


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

MM10 said:


> Big Show just plays the opposite of whatever his opponent is that week. Tonight he is a face. Next week when he faces Ambrose he will be a heel.


Isn't there some sort of Pokemon that does that?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens loses.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well that was dumb!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They are doing him no favors size wise, but good way to have him lose but protect him.


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

What the fuck is going on here?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

lolwut


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

"Fans who want me to retire don't understand what I do for the young guys." - Big Show on Austin's podcast.

Yeah you take up their spotlight and give us slow boring matches. Fuck off.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Big Show just won a match against Owens. BIG SHOW.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

look at that shit eating laugh :lmao


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

:booklel:booklel:booklel:booklel:booklel:booklel


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

KO vs Big Show at Mania?! BAAAAARRRRRRRFFFF. KO deserves so much better than this shit...


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Abisial said:


> Dear god if this shit goes to Mania


Imagine Big Show going over KO at Wrestlemania....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Trash. I'm so annoyed. Sometimes I feel like WWE is screwing with us. Like they gave us a good show last week so now they have to be terrible this week just to do it. Or they are this incompetent.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"GIVEITTAHMEH!"*


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Still shaking my head that this dumb company is wasting Owens on Big Show so that the giant can shit up another Mania.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

:ha This shit is unreal. 

Again, it's just taking the laziest route to begin a feud. No fucking point in that, no one cares. THERE IS NO STORY. 

Owens hitting his balls on the top rope means nothing. Idiots.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

Oh my gosh....could this show get any worse?


----------



## Therickmu25 (Feb 27, 2013)

Stop...lmao. They want us to turn it off!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE going forward with Owens and Show...:ann1


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So you have AJ Styles and Sami Zayn as options, and your choice as a Mania opponent for Owens is Big Show?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brie and Noami?.. I'm done.. I'm fucking done.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Laaaaaana.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Not only does this make Big Show his son's favorite wrestler but now Kevin Owens' wife is leaving him for The Showster.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Lol, if you were going to have Big Show win by countout, wouldn't it make more sense for Owens to walk out?


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

last yr mania was x10 better build... Not sayin much.Orton-Rollins >>>> everything else now. God this is awful , get off my tv everyone .


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So, whats gonna happen with the IC title at Mania again?


----------



## BryanWyatt2015 (Jul 28, 2015)

Owens career depends if he can powerbomb the Big Show


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Bra and Panties match at Mania. Lana v Brie. Book it Vince.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana sounds like a robot.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone cold-Y2J said:


> What the fuck is going on here?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Tiny little goat man....that way she said that..... :lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Lana :applause roud


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Lana vs Brie at Mania?


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

This is just bad.. So bad..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *"GIVEITTAHMEH!"*


I just heard that in GSPs voice


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Brie just ethered Lana.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

There's another divas match... Kinda need to sort out the victor from earlier.
And we still have the Del Rio vs Ambrose

Although Lana calling DB a tiny little goatman was the highlight so far


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Bra and Panties match...Make it Vince.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What the ripe hell was that?? Is Lana a robot now?


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

GIVE US TAKER!!!


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Best promo of the night by Lana.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lana preaching to that girl.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Hulk Hogan said:


> That dumbass USO entrance did it for me. What a terrible ass show, fuck WWE into the ground - HH
> 
> There's nothing else left in this stupid ass show to watch.


*Same here brother, it's a depressing day when all the Hulkamaniac's can't find a single thing to enjoy about the WWE. SO what are we gonna do, when depression runs wild on you/me.*


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

wwe's got corny's back


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lana finally wrestling soon?*


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I'm bored. You can't put on a mediocre product for three hours and hold anyone's attention. Bring in guest directors or something.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Owens loses.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


They actually found a way to make this Raw worse. That is saying something!


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Lana is so beautiful


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The beginning of the buildup to Lana in-ring action


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Midnight Rocker said:


> So, whats gonna happen with the IC title at Mania again?


Hopefully nor the same scenerio for the Owens like when Big Show beat Cody Rhodes for it


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *"GIVEITTAHMEH!"*


I'm glad someone else caught that. :heston


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

That was a surprisingly good promo from Lana. Brie was shit as usual. I wouldn't be surprised if Lana was better in the ring too despite her limited training.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

How many more times are they gonna mention The Revenant or a grizzly bear.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

why isnt Lana on TV? Woman is GOLD


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuck, stop with the Bryan-shaming now!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Is Lana a robot now?


A sex robot, I hope.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Scrotey Loads said:


> I think they drew names at random from a tumbler to set up the WM card.


Theb only thing in stone was HHH in the main event.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Only thing that could cap the RAW would be for HHH to beat the fuck out of Ambrose. Just fuck everything up.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Rusev is the only reason Leo won the Oscar, Brie.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Lana's "marriage doomed to fail," line was definitely tongue in cheek and written with Lana/Rusev in mind.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Last week we had one great segment that made the whole show feel better. This week, back to the same old shit. I'm astonished how bad they made the Taker/Vince segment. I just can't even....


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I skipped Kansas @ Texas for this. I can't believe how dumb of a decision that was.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sooo League of Nations beats the hell outta Dean and then HHH comes out to pin him? :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Big Show's current them is boring af, even the guy singing it sounds bored
> 
> THIS is Show's real theme


Something I didn't realize for a long time was that both of his themes were remixes of Kevin Nash's themes.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Ass vs No ass


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Calling it now, HHH fucks up Ambrose, Orton returns and RKO's Cole while Cena returns and AA's Byron. Why? Why not? Just because.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lana a Fembot now.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Brandsplit. RAW back to two hours. Smackdown goes live.

plzzzzzz


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Poor Brie!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Fuck, stop with the Bryan-shaming now!


At least he isn't dead...


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

PaulHBK said:


> Please don't go back to Nashville ever again...


You have to be absolutely kidding they have bored the heck out of this crowd for three hours and yet it has been a decent showing by the crowd. I don't know what you are watching? You must have the volume down.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Still got the main event to go. I say Dean Ambrose will win via DQ or it will end in a no contest then Ambrose will get beat down by the League of Nations only for Triple H to come out and make it a title match between the him and and Ambrose. Triple H will win or Roman Reigns will spoil the party because he is Superman and that will cause the match to end in a no contest. Some nonsensical bullshit that will defy logic will happen!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

wheres the rusev challenge?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn that kick sounded concussion worthy


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is Naomi a giant bandanna?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Come on Brie!


----------



## Tech 9 (Feb 23, 2016)

For the life of me, i just dont get people who like women wrestling. I dont get it. This is boring as fuck. The best two womens wrestlers going at it are 50x less entertaining than classic Fit Finley and Regal matches and no one gave a fuck about them so why do we care about this shit.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Let's go Brie!


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

SashaXFox said:


> wheres the rusev challenge?


You missed it? Kalisto slammed him hella easy.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Double post*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bella moans.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

COME ON NIKKI


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I was going to complain about the random Diva's match in the 3rd hour where they both get jobber entrances.. but that did save me from wanting to take pens to my eardrums as Brie's entry theme played so I guess that's actually a bonus.
:dandance2


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> Is Naomi a giant bandanna?


:ti


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Naomi showing how she ride the D


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wtf was Naomi doing? Tae Bo kicks? Dancing? :lmao


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Bastar said:


> You missed it? Kalisto slammed him hella easy.


No it was el torito who slammed him


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Sasha Banks looks like she tastes like strawberry milk :Tripslick


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Naomi with the magenta (purple) colors bandana , her parents bloods & crips?


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

I love Naomi's rowdy hood girl antics :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Naomi strikes me as a weird person.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm sorry but Brie saying Brie Mode is fucking stupid.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Brie loses.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This shit is horrible.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh Lord, now they have a name.. "The Yes Kicks" I fucking give up
:imout


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Naomi is a good athlete but she's from the Kalisto school of botch she needs to slow it down


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Brie jobber.

LANAAAAA


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Nothing about that looked painful.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

She so hood she got 5 year old light up shoes on.


----------



## BryanWyatt2015 (Jul 28, 2015)

Still better than the rear view


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Did everyone see Brie's face as she was being pulled down? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lana!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Lana is love, Lana is life.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Naomi's been looking better in the ring the last few weeks, glad she won there.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

It's hilarious that there are people still denying Naomi's consistent improvement:lol


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Lana's legs tho.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> Naomi with the magenta (purple) colors bandana , her parents bloods & crips?


Well, they do talk about Unity all the time.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RAW was garbage save for Ambrose and New Day (they shouldn't be losing, ffs).


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Los Boricuas were a better stable than the LOL


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow really? You people stayed to watch Raw after that shit Taker/Vince segment??


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Lana still teasing the fans. 



WWE still don't have anything for her to do. :mj2


----------



## Tech 9 (Feb 23, 2016)

Anyone who found that shit entertaining, i got news for you, its called Porn...its so much fucking better than that shit.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

FUCK YEAH LANA!!!

BTW she prolly taste like a banana smoothie


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

I cant wait until Lana rips off her business suit to reveal her wrestling attire.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lana's legs saved RAW.

A+++


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

What's the over-under Ambrose vs. Del Rio ends in a disqualification/no contest?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

It's beyond me how they actually thought this episode of Raw would get anyone fired up for WM.

Calling it now,Wyatt's make save for Ambrose. Face turn and match with LON at WM.

If that happens.....yawn.

Hope I am wrong


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Brie vs. Lana has me intrigued.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

I'd love a Brie/Lana bra and panty match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That dude has nose for days in the Axe commercial


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

this is quite literally the worst Raw in recent memory. And considering how many shitty Raws we've had in the last 6 months, that's really, really depressing...


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah that taker shit killed Raw for me..I am only here for Dean for some reason.


I have very low standards..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tech 9 said:


> Anyone who found that shit entertaining, i got news for you, its called Porn...its so much fucking better than that shit.


What? Naomi's improvement doesn't interest you?

:mj4


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Team Lana vs Team Brie at Mania..Gets a lot of Divas on the show.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

PaulHBK said:


> No it was el torito who slammed him


My bad. It's hard to tell them masked midgets apart.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Lana vs Brie at WM32 with Rusev & D.Bryan in their corners.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Greenlawler said:


> It's beyond me how they actually thought this episode of Raw would get anyone fired up for WM.
> 
> Calling it now,Wyatt's make save for Ambrose. Face turn and match with LON at WM.
> 
> ...


That would actually almost redeem Raw.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Britain still has Skrillex in commercials lmaooo


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Watch this RAW get great ratings. :heston

:ambrose4


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Lana a Fembot now.


This syncs up pretty well to the Big Show/Diesel mashup above.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Bastar said:


> What's the over-under Ambrose vs. Del Rio ends in a disqualification/no contest?


It's guaranteed. Either Reigns is there and this whole setup is so that he can make the save and get a pop while HHH accepts Ambrose challenge for next week's Raw or he isn't and Ambrose is going to take a beating from the LON and HHH is going to come down and accept his challenge :lol and pin him following a beatdown. 

That's how I see it.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That Flo Rida song is pissing me the fuck off. It's everywhere.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

This has been the worst RAW so far this year.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> That would actually almost redeem Raw.


I like the Wyatts a great deal I just think it would doom them. The ole' Big Bossman/ Kimala faceturn.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Naomi brought back the Slaymission! :clap

Shame she's gonna be floating around doing fuck all like Summer and Nattie while Skin n' Bones vs. Anal actually takes up airtime as a feud.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So, they announced a body slam challenge? there's no body slam challenge? hmmm.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE always talks about The Rock a lot, but they never talk about Batista who I am surprised to find that he's a big hollywood star as well.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I think that this Raw is a major letdown considering last week's Raw.


----------



## BryanWyatt2015 (Jul 28, 2015)

Freebirds to the HOF


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Time to take out the garbage AKA wwe Raw.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

BADSTREET


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

About time the Freebirds got in.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

About fucking time these guys got in the HOF.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"My Nana rode Space Mountain" sign

Best part of RAW


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Why does wwe love flo rida so much? He sucks

And jimmy garvin wasnt a freebird. Its like saying benoit was a horseman.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Freebirds! :clap


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The only Freebird matches Vince and Dunn ever saw was when they had that cup of coffee in WWF in 84


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

FreeBirds Finally got in...Took forever.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Hayes is a cunt


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Jimmy garvin going in too


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Tech 9 said:


> Anyone who found that shit entertaining, i got news for you, its called Porn...its so much fucking better than that shit.


 No comparison. 

porn can ruin your life. 

It's like saying, you like joy riding in your supercar, well I go something better.... its this heroine right here, come snort this shit. 


:curry2


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why would they reshow that botch?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> Why does wwe love flo rida so much? He sucks


They have something in common.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

BryanWyatt2015 said:


> Freebirds to the HOF


Bout time....but Jimmy Garvin???


----------



## Tech 9 (Feb 23, 2016)

Why do they keep showing that shit it looked dumb as fuck where that pink haired chick lays down for no reason.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Mmmm yea...more Becky is what's best for business.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Loool Charlotte with that burn on cringey Becky Lynch.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Becky cringe....

Thank you for Charlotte for calling that out.

I'm loving Charlotte heel tbh.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Inb4SmackdownEndsInADoubleSubmission


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I guess becky isnt fresh, so sasha got a big whiff, and passed the fuck out


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Becky's voice is so awful


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Charlotte looks so damn fine, I don't care what other people think.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

all three are 10/10 dimes imo


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

No Charlotte.. we all lost..
We *ALL* lost..


----------



## Tech 9 (Feb 23, 2016)

Do mother fuckers not know about porn? Who the fuck wants to see this shit?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't care how much they try to hype up Smackdown I still just can't watch it simply because of the piped in cheers it's so distracting.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I feel bad for the announcers. They have to sell like this shit is good.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Ric, you really finding this funny?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Legend797 said:


> This has been the worst RAW so far this year.


While ya this is probably number two out of sheer dryness, this isn't as bad as tater tot, a mini-angle over business cards, Byron Saxston squeeling unity and penis-hat New Day debut.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Tech 9 said:


> Anyone who found that shit entertaining, i got news for you, its called Porn...its so much fucking better than that shit.


+ they have pornstars that look like WWE women


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Weren't they doing the same angle with Joe and Zayn at NXT


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

That 'ew' by Charlotte was so perfect. Becky looks like a fucking clown.


----------



## lee20794 (May 25, 2011)

Wait wtf is that women's finish

First time seeing it and to me it's like they've copied it from the Samoa Joe vs Sami Zayn finish, but done it way more retarded for some reason


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

They're actually recapping that segment? They should be ashamed.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Becky's voice is deeper than mine.


----------



## Tech 9 (Feb 23, 2016)

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> all three are 10/10 dimes imo


Uhh...nope...have you seen Charlottes fucking face?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh Shit, Linda McMahon is back!!!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Is Becky smoking Methols? WTF is up with her voice...Her and Steph got me fucked up.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Teasing that Linda McMahon return! Bigger pop than Shane incoming!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Asylummmmm


----------



## BryanWyatt2015 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hell mild pop for Ambrose, this crowd sucks


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Charlotte looks so damn fine, I don't care what other people think.


She just buried these girls.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dean!


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Becky's the only attractive one of the three tbh lads.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Now Dean's hurt? LOL


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Was Ambrose limping earlier in the night?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> What the ripe hell was that?? Is Lana a robot now?





DGenerationMC said:


> A sex robot, I hope.


Oh. My. Goodness.

After seeing that, she now reminds me of Gretel from the TimeSplitters series. :lol

(TimeSplitters: Future Perfect is my favorite game of all-time, by the way. lol)


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

LOL Ambrose walks out normally then all of a sudden starts limping....


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

So they recap the segment earlier, and they don't show or mention the Undertaker...

Oh, I get it! Takers bit was too short for them to even recap!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Tech 9 said:


> Do mother fuckers not know about porn? Who the fuck wants to see this shit?


You already made that joke(was as funny the first time). If you dislike it so much - change the channel. Spamming how much you love porn and hate WWE is getting tiring....


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Tech 9 said:


> Uhh...nope...have you seen Charlottes fucking face?


I actually find her attractive. I would choose the other three horsewomen before her though...


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This Edge and Christian show looks truly pathetic. They look like they're both having a mid life crisis.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So - here's the go home segment. Something's gotta happen right? Right? Guys?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Dean Ambrose vs Triple H next week on Raw.

WWE's solution to not being able to write long-term storylines is to add in filler feuds 3 weeks before Wrestlemania.

Dear God.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Now Dean's hurt? LOL


Botching kayfabe injuries isn't new in WWE...Pretty obvious what the ending to the night is going to be.

*sigh*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> It may not be a triple threat you know, they could make them redo the match next monday..


Or Smackdown on Thursday.. 
Well.. I was close..
:maury


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Charlotte looks so damn fine, I don't care what other people think.


She is awful 

Honestly I would rather bang Ric than Charlotte


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

Ambrose is not 225 pounds, lol. Lucky to be 210.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Oh. My. Goodness.
> 
> After seeing that, she now reminds me of Gretel from the TimeSplitters series. :lol
> 
> (TimeSplitters: Future Perfect is my favorite game of all-time, by the way. lol)


TimeSplitters 2 is the best I must say and that create a level was so fun


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Definitely won't regret staying up for this Raw when I have to get up for work in the morning...

Fucking piss poor


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

T0M said:


> That Flo Rida song is pissing me the fuck off. It's everywhere.


I don't care for Flow Rider either, but My House and GDFR are both surprisingly great. :trips9


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Becky is the total package for a perfect woman. The Accent puts her over the top. If Sasha would stop with the annoying head bobbing that AJ Lee always did i would find her more attractive. Stop with the grade school " oh no you didnt"! Head bobbing bullshit.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

No really what happened to the Rusev challenge? Did they forget?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

COMMERCIALMANIAAAA :vince2


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

T0M said:


> This Edge and Christian show looks truly pathetic. They look like they're both having a mid life crisis.


Yeah..Both of these dudes are not young and have family's..Doesn't really come across as edgy (no pun intended) or interesting.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

BryanWyatt2015 said:


> Hell mild pop for Ambrose, this crowd sucks


Seriously? They've witnessed the worst Raw in recent memory, they've already seen Ambrose. and they've actually been into every match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean vs HHH in Chicago?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

So many commercials.


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

I love Becky but those arm thrusts did make me cringe. I'm not a big fan of Charlotte either, but she did really well during that promo. The "Ew, look at you" line was perfect.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Is this the worst raw ever in a time of road to Mania ?


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

I just missed the last 10 minutes. How many recaps did I miss?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> I actually find her attractive. I would choose the other three horsewomen before her though...


I'm with you Charlotte's ugliness is spiked up a lot. She's no model but she's not ugly.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SashaXFox said:


> No really what happened to the Rusev challenge? Did they forget?


Cole already re-capped it. Apparently, it happened before Raw and it was a dumb comedy segment.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

what was rusev's announcement?


----------



## Tech 9 (Feb 23, 2016)

MM10 said:


> Becky is the total package for a perfect woman. The Accent puts her over the top. If Sasha would stop with the annoying head bobbing that AJ Lee always did i would find her more attractive. Stop with the grade school " oh no you didnt"! Head bobbing bullshit.


Dear...fucking...lord...dude seriously private message me holy fuck. I have some porn stars i want to tell you about and you can see them naked and getting fucked or eatin out chicks and shit...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Oh. My. Goodness.
> 
> After seeing that, she now reminds me of Gretel from the TimeSplitters series. :lol
> 
> (TimeSplitters: Future Perfect is my favorite game of all-time, by the way. lol)


That was literally my first PS2 game that I picked up on launch day back in 2000. 


So many years. :mj2



So Many Tears. :mj2


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I feel like this Raw has created a chemical imbalance in my brain. I'm going to have to have a marathon wank to even this out.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

All of this and Trips will just say no.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I think its been 1hr 45mins of RAW and 1hr 15mins of commercials.

Fuck me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MM10 said:


> Becky is the total package for a perfect woman. The Accent puts her over the top. If Sasha would stop with the annoying head bobbing that AJ Lee always did i would find her more attractive. Stop with the grade school " oh no you didnt"! Head bobbing bullshit.


That accent brings her down IMO. It's so baaaad its not sexy or anything it's harsh.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Not sure if anyone else just got that "do the Todd" commercial, but that sucked life out of me.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I look forward to Shane's 20 second promo next week.


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

Charlotte looks like the end-product of some Ric Flair and Sarah Jessica Parker fucking.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Geeee said:


> Cole already re-capped it. Apparently, it happened before Raw and it was a dumb comedy segment.


Smhh.. Im out


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So uhhh.. Shane's going to walk down to the ring say a sentence or two and then leave like Taker?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Oh. My. Goodness.
> 
> After seeing that, she now reminds me of Gretel from the TimeSplitters series. :lol
> 
> (TimeSplitters: Future Perfect is my favorite game of all-time, by the way. lol)


*DANCE TO THE ROBOT SONG, Y'ALL!*

:dance


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

xerxesXXI said:


> what was rusev's announcement?


That he wasn't going to have to job out on Raw for once.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Tech 9 said:


> MM10 said:
> 
> 
> > Becky is the total package for a perfect woman. The Accent puts her over the top. If Sasha would stop with the annoying head bobbing that AJ Lee always did i would find her more attractive. Stop with the grade school " oh no you didnt"! Head bobbing bullshit.
> ...


Pornstars are easy to find. Wife material is not.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Shane McMahon is gonna get a hella Pop in Chi Town, and we all know even he knew not to take his Jordans to this shit RAW.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I'm with you Charlotte's ugliness is spiked up a lot. She's no model but she's not ugly.


Exactly. We got spoiled with all the model divas that some people will call anyone that doesn't look like a barbie doll ugly.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

ADR vs Ambrose main event's Raw on the Road to WM......More like a house show main event in some VFW hall.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Every time I hear Del Rios theme I think of ball room dancing. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They knew the crowd was going to be hot garbage and botched the RAW. 

Smark month starting next Monday. Chicago up first.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SashaXFox said:


> No really what happened to the Rusev challenge? Did they forget?


:lel OH YEA


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Not sure if anyone else just got that "do the Todd" commercial, but that sucked life out of me.


I've been proudly sober for going on 11 years, I actually started reaching for my keys at that point..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This might be one of the worst Raw's on the road to WM ever. Fuck.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dean has lost even more hair since the opening segment.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They knew the crowd was going to be hot garbage and botched the RAW.
> 
> Smark month starting next Monday. Chicago up first.


You guys are not giving this crowd credit....


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How will Ambrose ever overcome the odds? :ambrose


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They knew the crowd was going to be hot garbage and botched the RAW.
> 
> Smark month starting next Monday. Chicago up first.


Save us Chicago...The smarkness will be over the top.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They knew the crowd was going to be hot garbage and botched the RAW.
> 
> Smark month starting next Monday. Chicago up first.


Yep, this sounds about right.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Alberto Del Rio actually looks like a WWE World Heavyweight Champion...

Dean looks like a cruiserweight.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Del Rio, you're not Big Poppa Pump.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Watching the League of Nations walk to the ring is like four testicles dragging on the floor.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Wait what was Rusev's big announcement all about?


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Lok said:


> Every time I hear Del Rios theme I think of ball room dancing. :lol


It makes me think of Mexican soap operas.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I seriously feel ill..


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Is Byron retarded??

Taker came out said-Whatever happens to Shane is on you...

HOW THE FUCK IS THIS A CRYPTIC MESSAGE ???Lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> Exactly. We got spoiled with all the model divas that some people will call anyone that doesn't look like a barbie doll ugly.


I think it's just when she stands next to Ric it just screams daddy's girl and it feels awkward looking at the similarities. I predict she will be "hot" again when Ric isn't on TV every week.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Yep, this sounds about right.


Except it's not


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

That Styles pop is going to be music to my ears next week. Dont let me down Chicago.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Greenlawler said:


> You guys are not giving this crowd credit....


This is actually a pretty hot crowd, given the level of entertainment on offer.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Greenlawler said:


> You guys are not giving this crowd credit....


I agree... Hard to get into the show and be active when you're being fed steaming spoonfuls of shit salad.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Del Rio is so boring.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

You can hear a pin drop


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Kostic said:


> Wait what was Rusev's big announcement all about?


He's retiring, effective immediately.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The League is fun. A bunch of international bros.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Fuck this. I'll see y'all next week.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

RAW is not just 3 hours.

Its 3 hours and like 15mins. 2hrs 45mins of that being commercial + filler.

Fuck.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Spaz350 said:


> I agree... Hard to get into the show and be active when you're being fed steaming spoonfuls of shit salad.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bleh. This Raw.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That finish is trash smh smh


----------



## Tech 9 (Feb 23, 2016)

what is this shit? We see ambrose holding himself up? Like who thought that move on the outside looked good?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tiptup said:


> I love Becky but those arm thrusts did make me cringe. I'm not a big fan of Charlotte either, but she did really well during that promo. The "Ew, look at you" line was perfect.


I'm not a Charlotte fan, but even I have to admit that she killed it in that segment. She was by far the best part of that segment.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

_*SHITTIEST*_


Finisher in the company


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

GETOUTTADAWAY!!


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

That spot is stupid.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

On this Last day of February. 

WWE would like to extend it's Honors of Black History month! 


In Recognizing important figures in the African-American Community. 


Tonight's Highlight: Stacey Dash. 
Notable Hollywood celebrity and directory of Minority outreach:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*JBL should convince Cole and Saxton to jump off a bridge then.*


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Cole just said Ambrose looks like he just survived a mass shooting. Wtf?


----------



## Tech 9 (Feb 23, 2016)

No JBL this and this entire raw has been fucking torture to watch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Way to make Dean look strong for Brock, guys :lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Cole just said Ambrose looks like he just survived a mass shooting. Wtf?


Wow...Really?????


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Overdone Ambrone rebound.. My Monday night is now complete.. complete hell..
:heston


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Why does Ambrose push his hands to the opponents face like a literal push.. it's the strangest type of offense I've seen in a long while.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Cole just said Ambrose looks like he just survived a mass shooting. Wtf?


Lmao well Cole does know about things of that nature


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Dean really needs to evolve his offense....


----------



## Tech 9 (Feb 23, 2016)

Well when Del Rio bothces at least he does it in a way that every mother fucker in the world knows its a botch.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

I cancelled going to a Revenant showtime for this raw :/


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cole will have to apologize for saying the "mass shooting" thing


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Cole just said Ambrose looks like he just survived a mass shooting. Wtf?


M*A*S*H* unit*


----------



## Tiptup (Dec 11, 2015)

Del Rio should have hit him with the 619. That's what he gets.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

way to sell, dean. fucking awful


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm late posting again but I thought the Freebirds were already in the Hall of Fame.

Cool that they're actually in now.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I just don't know how some connect with this current Dean Ambrose...

He looks like a comedy act.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

ADR kind of saving himself on his botch, but still, ouch.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Just waiting for the fuckery. And here it comes.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WE OURSELVES A FLYINNN LUNATIC, MAGGLE! :jbl


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Cole just said Ambrose looks like he just survived a mass shooting. Wtf?


hopefully that'll be what gets Ranallo on Raw lol.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This is a mindfuck. None of this makes sense.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

I hope HHH gives him a beating


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So HHH is basically Giovanni to LoN Team Rocket


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God, this is boring.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Oh. My. Goodness.
> 
> After seeing that, she now reminds me of Gretel from the TimeSplitters series. :lol
> 
> (TimeSplitters: Future Perfect is my favorite game of all-time, by the way. lol)


Actually thought the robot from that GIF looked more like


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Trips is brilliant!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well the LoN just cost Del Rio the match. 

You aren't saving a title guys. You just cost your man the winners cut of the pay.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So I skipped RAW. Would anyone recommend that I watch any or all of it?


----------



## Tech 9 (Feb 23, 2016)

Wait? what was the point of this match? Why didnt they just do this to begin with? Whats happening? Where am I?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Triple H will have to do this again next week so he can get crazy heat in Chiraq


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Five weeks from Mania. Just let that sink in.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao H shaking hands! :lel


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> So I skipped RAW. Would anyone recommend that I watch any or all of it?


No..Fuck it.

It was all just a recap of last week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good time for Reigns to be heroic smh some Superman


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

LOL

HHH KNOCK THAT BITCH BACK DOWN


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Give them some credit.
Nobody could see coming that Reigns would not work on the RtWM, they had to rewrite last minute.

















fpalm


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

THE SHIV said:


> So I skipped RAW. Would anyone recommend that I watch any or all of it?


None of it, not one bit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

That was dumb.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

Dean really has to work on his brawling.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

This is blatant "Make everyone hate HHH so much they'll want Roman to win at WrestleMania" stuff, right.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That pop when Dean beats on HHH. But Roman booed. Hmmm......


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

The shovel strikes again...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose fought back against Triple H just to look like a geek.:lmao


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

THE SHIV said:


> So I skipped RAW. Would anyone recommend that I watch any or all of it?


No. Even Undertaker's return was stupid and pointless.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This was a very odd RAW.

Damn Ambrose gets a title match?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Ambrose is just crap now. His flappy punches are truly pathetic.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Sad how one filler night of feuding between Ambrose and HHH makes more sense and has more heat than months of HHH and Reigns.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kostic said:


> Wait what was Rusev's big announcement all about?


He announced on twitter that he would give his car to anyone that could slam him.


----------



## Tech 9 (Feb 23, 2016)

THE SHIV said:


> So I skipped RAW. Would anyone recommend that I watch any or all of it?


Vinces wife is a bitch and Undertaker said like 3 words, some pink haired chick laid down for a double pin that the ref gave to some transvestite anyways, Dudleys used some tables for something and Dean Ambrose got beaten up oh and one of the Bellas said that Rusev should shave his back.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wait, what? WTF?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So..........................When...................?


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

Legend797 said:


> This is blatant "Make everyone hate HHH so much they'll want Roman to win at WrestleMania" stuff, right.


shut up man damn. He is a heel and this is part of the story. Jesus Christ how hard is it to fucking understand? 

All of this makes sense. HHH does not tolerate bullshit and is about to whoop on Ambrose.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

They did almost that exact same bit with Triple H and Bryan two years ago.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol "Thanks"


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Trips could barely sell those shit punches.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Really Byron.. The League of Jobbers work for the Authority.. 










I'm glad you're here to tell me these things!!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

"Thanks" lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Love this killer HHH.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Hunter... Thanks.. :ti


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Thanks haha


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

HAHA, poor Saxton


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

how can you dislike Triple H :tripsblessed

wait, these idiots are clapping for that fpalm


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LMFAO BYRON R.I.P


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Soooooooooo HHH can attack announcers. :lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

HHH assaulting an innocent African American.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

An angry Triple H is glorious


----------



## BryanWyatt2015 (Jul 28, 2015)

You know HHH you did give him a title match...


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

Legend797 said:


> They did almost that exact same bit with Triple H and Bryan two years ago.


With Bryan it was a little more clever cuz they had the faux cops. I loved that segment lol. So well done.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Saxton's papers going flying in the air was the highlight of the night.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA :HA :HA :HA Triple H threw Byron into oblivion.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

YAY ANOTHER WRESTLER BURIED BY HHH!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is...

BLACK HISTORY MONTH!!!!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

"Thanks" :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ASSASIN, MAGGLE, CEREBRAL ASSASIN! :jbl


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

TheLooseCanon said:


> That pop when Dean beats on HHH. But Roman booed. Hmmm......


Fans also chanted one more time when HHH Pedigreed him just like what happened when Brock F-5'd him. They don't want Ambrise to win or be anything but a crash test dummy


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean wins the belt?...............:heston J/K


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

HHH bringing that shovel to Ambrose tonight 

First in the opening segment now here


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Bow down to the, bow down to the shovel!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This shit is still going.

:lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Trips has snapped!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Ambrose marks. Dude gets the shit beat out of him by Triple H, then he's not gonna win the WWE title against Triple H, then he's going to get completely destroyed by Bork Laser at Mania.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for the motion sickness camera man!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I swear with my right hand to God my wife said Saxton was going to be punished for being seen last week handing off the capsule and for botching the recap earlier tonight. Got tossed like a bag of trash. :mj4


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

none of this makes sense. They're desperate.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL at the camera guy zooming every time HHH swings a punch at Ambrose head to make the hit look hard. 

LOL at that one referee grinning in his attempt to refrain HHH, like: "come HHH, you don't have to do this..lol...please.."


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

The best part was Triple H sending Saxton flying through the air on the last night of Black History month.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Triple H, the king of dragging shit out way too long and pounding the main point to death.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Underwhelming show


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Break it Down said:


> YAY ANOTHER WRESTLER BURIED BY HHH!


a beautiful sight to behold


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Cole just said Ambrose looks like he just survived a mass shooting. Wtf?


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

Damn, he shoulda went harder and destroyed Ambrose....then again Ambrose has to be healthy so he doesn't miss next week.

Woulda loved to see some more ass kicking HHH.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

How small is Triple H's penis that he's so insecure? This dude has some real issues.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Dean look weak as fuck.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Segment needed blood.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Someone please make of GIF of Triple H throwing Byron like a bitch.

That was fucking hilarious....


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Note the lack of thunderous cheers?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Break it Down said:


> YAY ANOTHER WRESTLER BURIED BY HHH!


Lmao wah wah


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

What are they doing? Ambrose is not going to get a payoff for any of this. 

He's just a fucking punching bag :lol


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

As cool as it is seeing HHH go full badass, I just don't get why they're heating up a HHH/Ambrose feud when they've both got seperate Mania matches.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This was hilariously bad! :lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

T0M said:


> none of this makes sense. They're desperate.


It doesn't make sense to set up a title match for the Network Special on March 12?


----------



## Tech 9 (Feb 23, 2016)

Gerard Butler read that like he had no idea what the words he was saying meant.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Can't wait until HHH/Ambrose at WM.



Wait hold up a sec


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao The real star here was Byron Saxton.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

NyQuil said:


> The best part was Triple H sending Saxton flying through the air on the last night of Black History month.


:lmao 

Had to get that final burial in there at the last minute.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

So is HHH vs Ambrose next Raw?

I'm going to Chicago for my first ever Raw...even televised event so quite excited. Very cool to see Shane and hopefully Linda makes an appearance.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Smarky Smark said:


> How small is Triple H's penis that he's so insecure? This dude has some real issues.


Clear as day just by looking at her/hearing her there is not a chance in hell Stephanie settles for a man who isn't well endowed.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Legend797 said:


> Note the lack of thunderous cheers?


Of course not the crowd not giving a fuck Ambrose got his ass kicked will never be mentioned again after tonight


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

HHH is going over all the main eventers in 2016. This sounds like a joke made in 2003.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> What are they doing? Ambrose is not going to get a payoff for any of this.
> 
> 
> 
> He's just a fucking punching bag :lol



The crowd likes Ambrose so this is a way for HHH to get heat. That way big brother and our hero Reigns can come save the day at WM.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


>


Well that was fast lmao...Saving for further use.

Happy Black History Month Ya'll


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> LOL at the camera guy zooming every time HHH swings a punch at Ambrose head to make the hit look hard.


Yea that was weird.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Tommy-V said:


>


lol. I love the double take that Trips does when to check that the flying object doesn't land on Saxton and kill him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wait. They are doing this match for a Network event and not a hot crowd RAW in Chicago?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

With all this Road to WrestleMania stuff we get today, you just wonder how the hell they managed to build classic matches like Hogan-Andre and Hogan-Warrior in less than 2 months

Where do they go wrong in present day


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Meanwhile, on the WWE Network, Christian is bringing back the 90's and Edge is annoyed. What are you even doing WWE! :lel


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Last week: HHH gets cheered, Reigns gets booed
This week: HHH gets booed, Ambrose gets cheered - the desired reaction

WWE still won't get the hint.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My favorite part of that was Bryon getting tossed.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I really have to stop watching the overrun after Better Call Saul. 10 minutes was bad enough. I'm incredibly sorry for those that watched the entire show.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> lol. I love the double take that Trips does when to check that the flying object doesn't land on Saxton and kill him.


At least he cares


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

How is a "punching bag" that doesn't know when to give up, appealing?

Why doesn't Ambrose get any offence? ffs


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Avada Kedavra said:


> How is a "punching bag" that doesn't know when to give up, appealing?
> 
> Why doesn't Ambrose get any offence? ffs


He's the new Mankind basically..Limited moveset and all.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Whoever keeps booking HHH must really like him...:HHH2:HHH:hunter:suckit


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> As cool as it is seeing HHH go full badass, *I just don't get why they're heating up a HHH/Ambrose feud when they've both got seperate Mania matches.*


LMFAO exactly this

Makes no fucking sense....


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This could literally be the go home show for Battleground or some shit.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Delbusto1 said:


> Can't wait until HHH/Ambrose at WM.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait hold up a sec


NO kidding right? They really missed a decent story line with that one. The only way Ambrose goes over at Wrestlemania is by making him do something super cRaZy and LuNaTiC worthy to beat Lesnar. Blah.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> As cool as it is seeing HHH go full badass, I just don't get why they're heating up a HHH/Ambrose feud when they've both got seperate Mania matches.


There is no point whatsoever. It looks like Reigns might not appear again until the go home show :ti 

Lesnar is only working one more Raw and so HHH and Ambrose are now interacting with each other and building heat for a feud that isn't even going to happen. 

Dean will just job to HHH next week or on this network special (actually this is probably the plan. A WWE title match to headline) 

Wow. This Raw was terrible in every possible way. All the enthusiasm from Shane's return is completely gone already. 

Who cares if he wins the match? He's just going to be another badly booked character on an incredibly poorly written TV show. 

The future looks so grim for this company :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> With all this Road to WrestleMania stuff we get today, you just wonder how the hell they managed to build classic matches like Hogan-Andre and Hogan-Warrior in less than 2 months
> 
> Where do they go wrong in present day


To be fair, a big part of Andre-Hogan was the global attraction/years of being relatively undefeated all around the world Andre was not of WWF's making. Though, WWE doesn't have a goat caliber talent in their pocket like Bobby Heenan either.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Clear as day just by looking at her/hearing her there is not a chance in hell Stephanie settles for a man who isn't well endowed.


Stephanie seems like the type that would marry a guy with a smaller dick than hers.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Wait. They are doing this match for a Network event and not a hot crowd RAW in Chicago?


The crowd for the special will be even better, they are in Toronto for it.


----------



## 1littlg8 (Feb 24, 2016)

They got more hype for Ambrose vs Triple H in one night faster than months of building for Triple H vs Roman.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> With all this Road to WrestleMania stuff we get today, you just wonder how the hell they managed to build classic matches like Hogan-Andre and Hogan-Warrior in less than 2 months
> 
> Where do they go wrong in present day


Legit Starpower


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

DoublePass said:


> Last week: HHH gets cheered, Reigns gets booed
> This week: HHH gets booed, Ambrose gets cheered - the desired reaction
> 
> WWE still won't get the hint.


Last Week - Brock F5's him, fans chant one more time 
This week - HHH hits the Pedigree and fans chant one more time 

Lets not act like they want Ambrose to win it all or that they think he can fight worth a fuck ... He's a modern day Tommy "Thank YouSir May I Have Another" Dreamer


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose will be a goof for HHH then Lesnar has to face him for his big WM match. Dumb.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

No blood this week.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

And Dean once again being used as a prop for Roman. They know Ambrose can elicit babyface sympathy. Have big brother swoop in to save his incompetent little brother and Roman gets five more minutes. I have never witnessed such symbiotic booking and I guarantee they're not even thinking about what this does or doesn't do for Ambrose considering he's heading into a feud with the guy who is arguably, kayfabe wise the strongest guy in WWE history.


Dean will get beat down at the Toronto Network exclusive or on RAW next week and Roman will swoop in to save the day. Same ol' shit doesn't even begin to describe how aimless and transparent this is. :mj4


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Ambrose will be a goof for HHH then Lesnar has to face him for his big WM match. Dumb.


THIS. I can't believe how dumb they really are.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

HHH vs. Reigns vs. Ambrose vs. Lesnar
Fatal 4-way @ WM32?

Why are they wasting time with this bullshit?


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> The crowd for the special will be even better, they are in Toronto for it.


YOU SCREWED BRET!!!! YOU SCREWED BRET!!!!

Watch as a few weeks of actually over guys have to put HHH pver just so they can get some cheers for Reigns :laugh:


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

HHH throwing saxton was amazing. Best part of the whole show imo. Oh man am Ready for Chicago next week (LMFAO da fuck)


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

This legit makes no sense.

WHY NOT BUILD LESNAR/AMBROSE
WHY THIS RANDOM HHH SIDE QUEST

fuck


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Owens though. :sadpanda


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LSDean timeline of failure:

-Gets eliminated by Triple H clean at the Rumble. Finishes as runner up.
-Loses the IC title.
-Gets pinned and loses the number 1 contender match at Fastlane.
-Gets his ass kicked by Triple H. First by getting pedigreed after making a comeback, then again just for the hell of it. 
-Will lose the WWE title match although it will probably be some DQ finish.
-Will get destroyed and lose to Brock at Mania.

Seems to me like they are trying to get him over the Mick Foley way. Not sure if this will work.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

Dean Ambrose is literally the only good thing about this show tonight. He should be WWE Champion. If he beats Triple H, which has a 0.00001% chance of happening, I'll be the happiest I've been since Bryan won at WM30.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Triple H vs Dean Ambrose is huge for an upcoming RAW but the odds of it being a long match without becoming a tag or Lesnar coming in right off or something fucky are... yeah. *


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

So the only good things on Raw tonight were Y2AJ/New Day and Becky Lynch/Sasha and Charlotte. 

Knocked it out of the park tonight Vince. You even managed to ruin yourself and Taker in the same ring. Didnt know that was possible but you did it.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I do wonder if Nakamura has been watching Raw and regretting his decision.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

almostfamous said:


> HHH is going over all the main eventers in 2016. This sounds like a joke made in 2003.


Dean the geek never has and never will be a main eventer


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> He announced on twitter that he would give his car to anyone that could slam him.


Well I know that, but did anything happen on Raw?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*What can I say, I'm a glutton for punishment so I tuned back in for the Ambrose vs Del Rio match. And not only was it not bad, but it was really pretty cool when Haitch came down and tried to start talking shit when Dean started whipping his ass. Nashville actually went crazy for that for like 30 seconds until the Pedigree. Then Trips gives him the title match, leaves the ring and is halfway down the ramp, when Overacting Ambrose crawls over to the mic, calls for Trips attention over the music, and simply says "thanks" :lmao 

Of course Haitch takes off the jacket rolls up the sleeves and proceeds to whip Overacting Ambrose's candyass :lol I'm not even really a Ambrose fan, but no one can deny the dude is the most over guy on the roster. Not that, that is saying much, considering Ambrose pops are about like something The Godfather got in his day. Still he gets the loudest most consistent pops on this pathetically un-over roster, and the place went silent for his beating unlike last week when wherever the fuck they were at threw Triple H a fucking parade, and made him the grand marshal for his beatdown of face Roman :lmao*


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Of course not the crowd not giving a fuck Ambrose got his ass kicked will never be mentioned again after tonight


Please. Lack of applause because fans actually halfway give a damn about Dean as a babyface, hence why that beating Roman received last week wasn't Hunter "putting himself over." HHH is simply the lesser of the evils between the two and if you throw in nearly any main event/upper midcard face in that situation last week, Hunter doesn't get a standing ovation.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> Ambrose is just crap now. His flappy punches are truly pathetic.


When he punched HHH like a toddler and Hunter sold that like Dean was Ali holding a roll of quarters and wearing brass knuckles. At least it saved Dean odd facial expressions from being the worst part of that interaction.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Tommy-V said:


>


:lmao Byron can still do a bump.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Actually thought the robot from that GIF looked more like


Yeah, that gif did look like Securidroid XP, haha!

But LANA reminds me of Gretel. I can't get over it now. :lol


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Dear wwe

Your attempts to get roman reigns over by constantly saving dean will not work

Sincerely
The fans


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Taker with the cameo was hilarious.


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> Last Week - Brock F5's him, fans chant one more time
> This week - HHH hits the Pedigree and fans chant one more time
> 
> Lets not act like they want Ambrose to win it all or that they think he can fight worth a fuck ... He's a modern day Tommy "Thank YouSir May I Have Another" Dreamer


Fans want Brock to wreck shit every single week he's there, regardless of who he is wrecking.

I didn't hear the one more time chant this week, but I did hear the appropriate reaction - i.e. HHH being booed and Ambrose being cheered.

Let's not act like you have a brain and that you know why people are cheering for him.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> Dear wwe
> 
> Your attempts to get roman reigns over by constantly saving dean will not work
> 
> ...


They literally made Ambrose collect the cheers for Reigns.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose is legit in 2 completely different amazing feuds 5 weeks from Mania.

Simply amazing.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose literally having to put over his feud and Reigns's. :ti

Why is this dude not champ/going to become champ?

Either way, more Ambrose is fine by me. Encouraged, even. Just don't bury his ass back down the card post-Mania. He deserves this treatment on a normal basis.


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Lothario said:


> And Dean once again being used as a prop for Roman. They know Ambrose can elicit babyface sympathy. Have big brother swoop in to save his incompetent little brother and Roman gets five more minutes. I have never witnessed such symbiotic booking and I guarantee they're not even thinking about what this does or doesn't do for Ambrose considering he's heading into a feud with the guy who is arguably, kayfabe wise the strongest guy in WWE history.
> 
> 
> Dean will get beat down at the Toronto Network exclusive or on RAW next week and Roman will swoop in to save the day. Same ol' shit doesn't even begin to describe how aimless and transparent this is. :mj4


Yes, it's obvious what their plan is.

HHH squashes Ambrose and Reigns will go on to win the title at WM to save the day. Meanwhile, the fans will shit on the entire match and Reigns' celebration afterwards.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Legend797 said:


> Dean Ambrose is legit in 2 completely different amazing feuds 5 weeks from Mania.
> 
> Simply amazing.


Amazing feuds? 

Do you suffer from low standards?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Please. Lack of applause because fans actually halfway give a damn about Dean as a babyface, hence why that beating Roman received last week wasn't Hunter "putting himself over." HHH is simply the lesser of the evils between the two and if you throw in nearly any main event/upper midcard face in that situation last week, Hunter doesn't get a standing ovation.


Even as a fan I admit Reigns is getting BAD reactions.

My thing is as much as folk say Ambrose deserves Reigns top face spot the reactions don't match. If Ambrose is the true top face why is he garnering no sympathy during the beatdown. HHH beat his ass to silence. 

You can learn something from a face getting beat to applause (that Reigns should turn) a Dean getting beat to silence is harder to move from.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

So the over babyface has to job to the villain so that the villain looks like a big threat, sacrificing the over babyface's momentum, all to get the UNover babyface over? 

Shouldn't that be the other way around?


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ambrose literally having to put over his feud and Reigns's. :ti
> 
> *Why is this dude not champ/going to become champ?*
> 
> Either way, more Ambrose is fine by me. Encouraged, even. Just don't bury his ass back down the card post-Mania. He deserves this treatment on a normal basis.


Because he doesn't give Vince an erection.

He wont go to the mid card immediately after Mania. He'll job to Reigns a couple of times before that, unfortunately.

You should know by now how clueless this company is.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Miz was easily the best part of this show! :mark:


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> Amazing feuds?
> 
> Do you suffer from low standards?


Well, he's watching Raw, soooooo... Yeah. Yeah he does. We all do.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> Last Week - Brock F5's him, fans chant one more time
> This week - HHH hits the Pedigree and fans chant one more time


As someone who heard and discussed the "One more time," chants last week, I certainly didn't hear any tonight. I'll watch the segment again when it's uploaded, but all I heard was silence and booing.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Spaz350 said:


> Well, he's watching Raw, soooooo... Yeah. Yeah he does. We all do.


Touche.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

StraightYesSociety said:


> Whoever keeps booking HHH must really like him...:HHH2:HHH:hunter:suckit


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Marrakesh said:


> Amazing feuds?
> 
> Do you suffer from low standards?


The program is so bad the standards have changed. :vince$


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Even as a fan I admit Reigns is getting BAD reactions.
> 
> My thing is as much as folk say Ambrose deserves Reigns top face spot the reactions don't match. If Ambrose is the true top face why is he garnering no sympathy during the beatdown. HHH beat his ass to silence.
> 
> You can learn something from a face getting beat to applause (that Reigns should turn) a Dean getting beat to silence is harder to move from.


It's no different than the reaction other top faces have received during a beat down over the years. It's the type of reaction WWE was hoping for last week but didn't get because Reigns has been a massive failure.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Even as a fan I admit Reigns is getting BAD reactions.
> 
> My thing is as much as folk say Ambrose deserves Reigns top face spot the reactions don't match. If Ambrose is the true top face why is he garnering no sympathy during the beatdown. HHH beat his ass to silence.
> 
> You can learn something from a face getting beat to applause (that Reigns should turn) a Dean getting beat to silence is harder to move from.


Turning Reigns heel has literally no other use than tricking future viewers of this era into thinking there was no problem with Reigns.
A heel turn in an openly fake competition has no use.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Avada Kedavra said:


> HHH vs. Reigns vs. Ambrose vs. Lesnar
> Fatal 4-way @ WM32?
> 
> Why are they wasting time with this bullshit?


That would be the best thing to do, perhaps.

I'm even a little confused by tonight, although I enjoyed seeing another beatdown.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Even as a fan I admit Reigns is getting BAD reactions.
> 
> My thing is as much as folk say Ambrose deserves Reigns top face spot the reactions don't match. If Ambrose is the true top face why is he garnering no sympathy during the beatdown. HHH beat his ass to silence.
> 
> You can learn something from a face getting beat to applause (that Reigns should turn) a Dean getting beat to silence is harder to move from.


I do agree with you that his overness is often over stated, and I actually got negged last week for expressing that. Imo, Dean is definitely over but not insanely over. Hell, he's not even as over as he was in the summer of '14 when he chased Seth and moved a record setting amount of merch that winter. There were still plenty if boos, however, but admittedly, nowhere near as passionate or loud as they should have been.


I think Dean's ceiling as a face is higher than Roman's due to the fact Dean is more charismstic, but he's certainly missing something. His timing is off during promos and his look is terrible now. Jean's, work boots and the wifebeater were fine when had some muscle but now he legit looks like a fan that popped an ecstasy pill before the show and jumped the barricade.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

so Ambrose has to carry Reign's feud for him again for the 2nd PPV in a row?

Do they honestly wonder why people don't care about Roman?
You don't even let him have his own feuds anymore.


----------



## DPETE (Sep 19, 2007)

Taker/Vince segment was extremely underwhelming and disappointing; was the only reason I followed the show tonight. 

Also, to hell with Ambrose for using a shotty and half-assed version of Nigel McGuinness' slingshot lariat. I turned it off entirely after that display.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So is Miz going face and Dolph heel? I feel like that'd be appropriate. I'd like to see the Hollywood A-lister played off as a face.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

So this is the kind of weak-ass shit we can expect for the rest of the build up to the biggest wrestlemania of all time, huh? I'm underwhelmed. And embarrassed to say I watched it.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

You had one job, creative. ONE FUCKING JOB. Give me a *REASON* why Taker would accept his role in the match against Shane. They just had to answer _ONE FUCKING QUESTION_ - *WHY?*

But this is the WWE, so to expect any kind of logic behind the actions of a character is apparently akin to asking Margot Robbie to straddle me. Actually, I might have better luck getting Harley Quinn to ride me like a cowgirl.

And I see that they're taking the "one mega star per week" approach again in building this Mania, when the hype for this show desperately needs an "all hands on deck" approach. All the big names should be on TV every week in some fashion, period.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Even as a fan I admit Reigns is getting BAD reactions.
> 
> My thing is as much as folk say Ambrose deserves Reigns top face spot the reactions don't match. If Ambrose is the true top face why is he garnering no sympathy during the beatdown. HHH beat his ass to silence.
> 
> You can learn something from a face getting beat to applause (that Reigns should turn) a Dean getting beat to silence is harder to move from.


What? :drake1

You gonna ignore the pop Ambrose got for getting offense in on Triple H AND ignore the audible booing as Ambrose was beaten down and laying there after the fact? Did you mute your TV or some shit?

Y'know, as opposed to WWE being so desperate that they use a blood capsule and yet people CHEERED for Reigns to get beat?


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

finalnight said:


> This is...
> 
> BLACK HISTORY MONTH!!!!



WWE obviously forgot there was an extra day this year


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I went into this with low expectation, last time RAW was in Nashville the audience was death quiet. The crowd start off good, but the matches going into the third hour iced that place.

The opening promo dragged, but the crowd was into it. Ryback /Rose was much better than I hoped for and Ryback came off intense and legit, even if it was Adam Rose he pinned. Stephanie cut an excellent heel promo. At about three points when she paused the fans would get silent, wait for her to try and talk then boo again. Good job to her, I still wish there were no more authority angles, ever.

Audience got into Becky/Sasha really well, but their backstage seg with Charlotte was crappy. Brie Bella was awful in her promo and her match. Looked like a lot of kids there so pretty much faces cheered, heels booed with the exception of Dudleys/Usos and HHH in a couple of spots. There were four guys along the ramp who kept making 'bow down' motions to Hunter, two or three of them had unicorn horns, so probably safe to assume they'd rather cheer heels and boo faces even if it is Ambrose getting beat down.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That was a horrendous episode of RAW. I watched like a combined 40 minutes of it with all of the channel changing. And this is Mania season :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kostic said:


> Well I know that, but did anything happen on Raw?


It happened before Raw.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Oh boy I said it earlier, all we can do is pray for "average" and well boys, whoever is up there, whoever you believe in, he was not kind to us on this frightening and sorrowful evening.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DoublePass said:


> It's no different than the reaction other top faces have received during a beat down over the years. It's the type of reaction WWE was hoping for last week but didn't get because Reigns has been a massive failure.


So if faces getting bad reactions is common why is it okay for Ambrose and not Reigns?



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Turning Reigns heel has literally no other use than tricking future viewers of this era into thinking there was no problem with Reigns.
> A heel turn in an openly fake competition has no use.


Lol what? So you're saying they should keep him as is alignment wise? The problem is a vocal group wants him to not be a face, turning him would be acknowledging the problem. As for the last sentence with. your logic why does anything matter



Lothario said:


> I do agree with you that his overness is often over stated, and I actually got negged last week for expressing that. Imo, Dean is definitely over but not insanely over. Hell, he's not even as over as he was in the summer of '14 when he chased Seth and moved a record setting amount of merch that winter. There were still plenty if boos, however, but admittedly, nowhere near as passionate or loud as they should have been.
> 
> 
> I think Dean's ceiling as a face is higher than Roman's due to the fact Dean is more charismstic, but he's certainly missing something. His timing is off during promos and his look is terrible now. Jean's, work boots and the wifebeater were fine when had some muscle but now he legit looks like a fan that popped an ecstasy pill before the show and jumped the barricade.


Idc about his lack of bulk it's just his move set is awkward.

But yeah I agree he has more charisma than Reigns. Idk to me Ambrose is like the kid who should be on Honor Roll but gets C's because he's lazy. It's like he rarely gives max effort, dope talent but he should be better.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> What? :drake1
> 
> You gonna ignore the pop Ambrose got for getting offense in on Triple H AND ignore the audible booing as Ambrose was beaten down and laying there after the fact? Did you mute your TV or some shit?
> 
> Y'know, as opposed to WWE being so desperate that they use a blood capsule and yet people CHEERED for Reigns to get beat?


:drake1 did you actually watch? When HHH came back and whooped his ass there was silence the boos didn't come until he was on the ramp. The whole time he got punched on the table there was apathy.

As far as the pop he got for offense I heard it, then it was immediately followed by "one more time" chants (the 2nd time in a month the fans have chanted for Dean to get a 2nd finisher).

I mean once again how much better of a face Ambrose is if crowds are either silent for him getting his ass kicked or chanting one more time?


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Bastar said:


> That he wasn't going to have to job out on Raw for once.


B-but, working with cena elevated him! /sarcasm


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> :drake1 did you actually watch? When HHH came back and whooped his ass there was silence the boos didn't come until he was on the ramp. The whole time he got punched on the table there was apathy.
> 
> As far as the pop he got for offense I heard it, then it was immediately followed by "one more time" chants (the 2nd time in a month the fans have chanted for Dean to get a 2nd finisher).
> 
> I mean once again how much better of a face Ambrose is if crowds are either silent for him getting his ass kicked or chanting one more time?


Dean is booked like utter dog shit, why would we expect him to be getting massive pops? Wwe have taught us to be disappointed and that's what we constantly are.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> :drake1 did you actually watch? When HHH came back and whooped his ass there was silence the boos didn't come until he was on the ramp. The whole time he got punched on the table there was apathy.
> 
> As far as the pop he got for offense I heard it, then it was immediately followed by "one more time" chants (the 2nd time in a month the fans have chanted for Dean to get a 2nd finisher).
> 
> I mean once again how much better of a face Ambrose is if crowds are either silent for him getting his ass kicked or chanting one more time?


He's a much better face than Reigns, regardless of if you want to objectively hear the crowd or not.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

I have to say that I've been watching RAW for about the past 4-5 weeks after not watching a full episode of RAW in years. After the Taker segment, I turned it off. I'm so done watching RAW until there's a real change or something really entertaining. The past 3 episodes have been awfully boring (5 minutes of Shane being back doesn't an episode make), but tonight's was boring me to tears and then to have that Undertaker segment. I'm not a fan of the angle or Undertaker but that was so stupid that I just cannot watch anymore of this company. My subscription ran out in February and I was thinking of renewing for WM but I don't think they deserve a dime from me. Put some effort in and I'll give you ten fucking dollars.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Well this RAW's was okay, slightly boring. The opening promo was good with Triple H and Ambrose. The Lynch/Banks match was decent as well and I guess the way the how match ended might be leading to a triple threat soon. I know they announced the rematch on Smackdown but I won't be surprised if that's what it's leading to. I enjoyed the New Day vs Y2AJ match and I wonder if it's leading to a tag team Title match. The Vince/Taker promo felt lacking because are we supposed to boo Undertaker or cheer for him? I'm confused here. Also what is the Brie/Lana thing leading to as well? Lana's stock has fallen hard. Lastly the main event match was decent and not surprised about the finish. Triple H coming out to command the League of Nations hold Ambrose makes them look like lackeys and not main eventers. With Triple H granting Ambrose a Title shot, he didn't say when it will happen. That was a cliffhanger ending.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> "I'M DEAN AMBROSE, BITCH!"


You are crazy, aren't'cha? Yes you are! My mental little boy! Who is mental?! Who!? Good boy!










WWE turning Ambrose from a legit badass to a goof who gets his ass handed to him on a weekly basis.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Missed Raw for the 6th week running (excluding the Daniel Bryan retirement Raw).

What did I miss? Was it worth missing, I am betting yes, yes it was


----------



## LoneRanger1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Can someone please remind the WWE that Wrestlemania is coming up next month?

I always enjoy a Wyatt promo but WWE have made me lose faith in them as a stable now. When he started talking about plans and saying "I know what I must do" I couldn't believe it, he sounded like someone with an actual objective! Couldn't help but chuckle at the end though when he said "End up like the rest of them, conquered" ... Yeah, straight off the back of that good old conquering against the titans last week. Ryback got the pin at Fastlane then walked away from the titans on Raw and Big Show is now building a feud with KO, so all you did was pin Kane. Sounds like a real good conquering to me! My only slither of hope is that the Wyatt family will actually be given an objective and thus a purpose to go on.

Speaking of Big Show, I think the only way I can sum up my thoughts on what happened is to say AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRGHHHH!!! DONT DO IT WWE!!! 

Seriously? KO loses via a count out having dropped on his groin on the top rope?? Talk about making KO look super weak! Any hope this would have been buried on Smackdown hasn't happened and this is all happening far too close to WM for my liking. Surely they can do better?


----------



## LoneRanger1 (Jan 22, 2016)

ellthom said:


> Missed Raw for the 6th week running (excluding the Daniel Bryan retirement Raw).
> 
> What did I miss? Was it worth missing, I am betting yes, yes it was


You missed multiple opportunities to have just cause to bang your head off a hard surface in frustration


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

ellthom said:


> Missed Raw for the 6th week running (excluding the Daniel Bryan retirement Raw).
> 
> What did I miss? Was it worth missing, I am betting yes, yes it was


you missed last weeks epicness of a show. A show that this weeks show pales in comparison.

on other note: Is Ziggler/miz gonna have a mania match? Or will they just be dragged into a multiman match at mania? I would prefer for once to have a mania card with matches that have buildup instead of random "6 man ladder match for something no one cares about"


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

People mentioning the 3/4 people in the front row who chanted " one more time " as proof for Ambrose not being over :ti

Those died out real quick as they saw nobody else was chanting it and In fact cheering Ambrose. The moment Ambrose attacked Haitch the crowd went wild and booed to hell the moment Haitch pedigreed him. 

Reach harder. He'll always be more over than Reigns who made Haitch cheered like a AE babyface during his beat down.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

When Flyin' Byron is your highlight of the show they know it's desperation. But a nice way to end their celebration of Black History Month :lol That IS creative!


----------



## TheyDon'tWantNone (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm loving Y2AJ!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why are people acting like babyfaces being beat down is a new thing? It's not and it's not ruining Ambrose's credibility and booking when he had a pretty damn decent match with Del Rio, still got offense in against Triple H, and in kayfabe was fucked up by Lesnar the week before. How does that make him look bad? 

Difference between him and other faces is he's "indestructible" and will keep on coming back instead of taking a week+ off like some people, dragging his limping ass to the ring for any and all match or confrontation. 



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> People mentioning the 3/4 people in the front row who chanted " one more time " as proof for Ambrose not being over :ti
> 
> Those died out real quick as they saw nobody else was chanting it and In fact cheering Ambrose. The moment Ambrose attacked Haitch the crowd went wild and booed to hell the moment Haitch pedigreed him.
> 
> Reach harder. He'll always be more over than Reigns who made Haitch cheered like a AE babyface during his beat down.


Thank you. Could not have said it better myself.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Way to kill all the momentum from last week, WWE... 

All they had to do was have the Undertaker give a satisfactory explanation for why he'd agree to fight for Vince. Instead, they completely botched it and failed to positively advance the build up to any of the other WM matches. Hard to think how they could have got it more wrong tbh...


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

That was a shitty follow up to the spark they ignited with last weeks show tbh. Obviously the 3 major things that had people excited going into this show was to see advancements to the Shane vs Taker/Vince, Dean/Brock and Reigns/HHH storylines but they did absolutely nothing to further any of it. No Shane, no Brock, no Heyman, no Roman. Takers hyped up appearance lasted about a minute and served no real purpose and Vince and Steph pretty much talked for the sake of talking instead of adding anything new to the storyline. I also thought HHH/Ambrose escalating that quickly was kind of illogical since both guys are locked into intense feuds with other people and have big matches already booked for Mania, why distract from the current feuds instead of waiting til after Mania?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

So what killed this show?
- THREE marathon borefest promos from members of the fucking Authority, including the requisite opener,each one fcwhich leaving me wanting to gouge my eyes out more than the one before 
- yet another heel beatdown by - wait for it - the fucking Authority 
- yet another incoherent rambling mess by Bray Wyatt that we know will result in the wrong end of another 'feud'
- list count as f the pointless go-nowhere backstage interviews and inset promos
- ridiculously overhyped Undertaker appearance that accomplished exactly nothing 

That's just off the top of my head. No body and no story lines were advanced that needed it, but there was even more focus on the McMahons and HHH than before, if that was even possible. 

So now Shane will be back next week and do ... what? 

It will be back to binging on South Park for me. I am damn sure not wasting another three fucking hours waiting, hoping for something interesting to happen that I'm now about 99.998375% sure won't.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

It was a good solid Raw, people, it wasn't as good as last week because that was their best episode in like a year. Owens/Show was quite good, I'm kinda hyped for their upcoming match, Steph's promo was gold and Triple H looked like a killer again, I hope someone gets his rub.


----------



## Leenxt (Feb 27, 2016)

Ambrose isn't as over as you people think. When Triple H hit that pedigree people were chanting "one more time" and the crowd was silent through much of the beatdown. With Roman, atleast they cared about the beatdown, can't say the same for Ambrose.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Stephanie's promo was not bad apart from the fact it was Stephanie. She's been this authority figure now for how long? Three years? Fucking enough already, we're tired of your shit.

I've said it before but Steph and Haitch are just marks for themselves. They must be to have kept themselves on tv in this crap angle for so long.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Fighter Daron said:


> It was a good solid Raw, people, it wasn't as good as last week because that was their best episode in like a year. Owens/Show was quite good, I'm kinda hyped for their upcoming match, Steph's promo was gold and Triple H looked like a killer again, I hope someone gets his rub.


I think HHH is bringing his A game so far into this storyline and program. If only they would let Reigns be able to do the samething.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

They (and he) keep mentioning 'in passing' that HHH is the COO, so they obviously don't want anyone to lose sight of that. Yet the guy who's doing what's best for business (they overuse that phrase so much it makes me want to puke) during his little tantrum last night sends one of the announces flying across the floor. (If it were anybody other than Saxton, you know there'd be a law suit somewhere in the story.) Exactly what the fuck is he supposed to be trying to prove other than getting himself over? Or are they just trying to give this thing with Ambrose some credibility so people don't assume (and rightly so) that it's just a temporary replacement angle while Reigns is legit on the shelf? Whatever it is, it sucks. Ambrose is definitely likeable, but he's just not that great a worker. And christ almighty, I've seen better bodies on guys working at Home Depot. 

Now imagine if it were Owens feuding with H ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

One of the worst Raw's on any Road to WM ever. Completely dull and that Taker segment that people were excited for :lmao There is now nothing to look forward to for WM.


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

sasha got pinned because of what? lynchf*rt?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Leenxt said:


> Ambrose isn't as over as you people think. When Triple H hit that pedigree people were chanting "one more time" and the crowd was silent through much of the beatdown. With Roman, atleast they cared about the beatdown, can't say the same for Ambrose.


:maury

Imagine being this removed from reality.


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

RAW was packed wall-to-wall last night. Promos, matches, interviews, footage and flashbacks. It's as if we're on the road to KOmania or something. :grin2:







*There were a plethora of decent lines to choose from last night. I must have gone back and forth three or four times before finally making a selection. In the end, Brie Bella gets the nod for LotN with "Wow! Lana when the day comes that you actually step in the ring, then we can talk. But, until then, go back to your cave and tell your neanderthal fiance that I loved him as a bear in the movie The Revenant. Although, you really do need to shave his back." :bryan2 Woah. Is Brie a firecracker or a shotgun blast? *




1) The show starts off with Triple H giving the audience a lecture on the evolutionary aspects of the Fight-or-flight response. Then "fresh off his win last night at the Oscars for best supporting actor in a bromance, Dean Ambrose" interrupts. Is Ambrose just that insane or does he have a nose for entertaining ideas? Maybe "that smell of laundry detergent and clean clothes" is causing him to hallucinate? Bugs has a crazy suggestion about a title match. Deano is informed that his powers are limited (It's the WWE not I Dream of Jeannie), but Trips will consider his proposal with the utmost of care. 




2) Someone in the crowd doesn't care much for RAW, but they obviously paid to see Becky. :becky Dueling chants in the crowd highlight the dueling escapes from finishers in the ring which start the important match off. JBL calls the Becksploder? (Is that a T-bone suplex Maggle? :jbl ) Becky chains together some headbutts (hey, isn't that Paige's thing? aige) while Sasha sits atop the top turnbuckle. A sunset flip to Becky ensues, and there is a double pinfall. Hmmm. A draw. Didn't I see that on NXT? Wait! Don't answer that. I haven't completely caught up on NXT yet. The crowd seems to want a triple threat match @ WM. Stay tuned...




3) Bray starts off his promo with a tease about stealing Dean Ambrose's schtick. Psyche, "maybe...my mind is the key to saving the entire world." Okay, I'm listening. Apparently there's a plan and I'm invited to join the cause. So it's eternal paradise or Bray will turn into Brock Lesnar? :rileyclap Good one. You almost had me there.




4) We get a clip of Dolph Ziggler running his mouth off on some pre-show. Miz makes him eat his words with a fruit roll-up pin. Moral of the story? Don't write cheques your butt can't cash. :miz Really? Really? refusing to be humble? Who does Dolph think he is? This guy: wens2




5) I see Stephanie has been practicing the Royal Wave. (Y) Shane is accused of abandonment of his family for missing Wrestlemanias and RAWs. (Maybe he felt he wasn't being entertained? :grin2 Family v Family with an allusion to Grandsons v Granddaughters (Oh the potential). Finishes with the standard dressing down of the crowd.




6) Is this a change of attitude from Ryback? From now on, what Ryback wants, he takes? Poor Adam Rose got in the way of Ryback's experiment. AR got pummeled into the mat and the crowd was shocked into dropping their Oldberg chants (pun intended :grin2. Maybe this is a concerted effort by Ryback to state that power dominates all other styles? Feed him more or look out, he's coming? 




7) New Day arrives, but JBL isn't buying what they're selling. "Is that like a twitter hug? That makes me want to puke." - :jbl Y2J shows off his badge of honour while New Day seem less impressed with AJ: 

Xavier Woods - "Hey, Kofi. Pick a card, any card. What did you get?"
Kofi Kingston - "I got his number!"

Lulz. The crowd goes nuts when Y2J blocks Trouble in Paradise and then finishes Kofi with the Walls of Jericho. Y2AJ v New Day for the belts next Monday. (Y)




8) Nashville is just not that into VKM? That wasn't much of reaction, even after the prompting. :vince7 Vince intends to wield his "instrument of destruction" @ WM. Undertaker politely informs Mr. McMahon that he is an unruly weapon, "The blood of your son is going to be on your hands, not mine." Vince ups the ante by declaring his intention to exclude Shane from his will and disown Shane. Vince offers a LotN candidate with "From the heart, I will renounce Shane as my son and Shane McMahon will no longer be my son. From my heart, he will just be a son of a bitch."




9) R-Truth makes himself feel guilty after denying GoldDust a word in edgewise. :booklel




10) Big Show gets a second chance against KO. :lmao to KO sucking wind on the outside after Big Show's leaping should bump. KO tries to deploy the quick count-out strategy to avoid getting worn down by entanglement with the big grips of The Show. Unfortunately KO tries to steal a play from Big Show's book and everything backfires (I liked the outcome better than the walk away forfeit I was expecting). In the end, KO sells the pain like a champ and keeps the IC title. wens2 (Y)




11) Lana comes out to interrupt Brie's interview and to talk some smack. Is this East v West? Conservative v Liberal? Tradition v Progressiveness? :nod What say you, Lana? - "You, like your marriage, are doomed to fail." And Brie? - see LotN up top*. > Oh the possibilities.









We move on to Noami v Brie. JBL offers up a rhetorical question (another LotN candidate) with, "What better time is there to pick on someone then when they're down?" :jbl Did Naomi break the LEDs on her right boot with her Cavalcade of Kicks? At least she wasn't fcuking around with her boot like she did on Main Event against Paige. The colours should change depending on how hard you're kicking someone else's @ss. Time to get it fixed. Brie takes the running bulldog into the second turnbuckle like a champ. (Y) Naomi takes advantage of a distraction by Tamina so Lana can enter onto the stage to gloat.




12) Now we get the verdict on the draw between Sasha and Becky earlier. Charlotte and Ric share a moment of overconfidence while looking down their noses at the competition. Charlotte tries to define the gravity of the title shot, at WM, for the challengers with another LotN candidate - "One's going home to obscurity and the other is going to wind up a trivia question on the WWE network." We get Sasha v Becky again on SD. (Y)




13) Ambrose holds his own until Triple H comes out and sicks the LoN on him. Bugs eats a Pedigree, but gets his title shot. Shane will be on RAW next week to have his say.


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

so the undertaker is vince' s. bitch now??


----------



## Titania (Jan 1, 2007)

I think I understand the hype over Ambrose. I haven't followed the product in many years so watched him in his Triple H segment for the first time tonight. Even after only watching him once I find him hard not to like. He has the looks, charisma and mic skills of a champion, now I just gotta hope he can wrestle.

I reckon the Stephanie segment would have been better if she had someone to interact with. It just seemed to go on too long and felt like she was trying too hard to get heat.

I might be one of the few but I found it hilarious that Taker's entrance was longer than his promo. I think the Deadman has always been one of few words though. I don't like that it looks like Taker's just gonna wrestle for Vince at Wrestlemania. He's better than that. And I got the feeling with the tone of Vince's promo that Shane will beat Taker at Mania, if that ends up being the match, which I find hard to accept because even though I like Shane, I don't think he deserves such a distinction at Taker's expense.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

It was pretty clear they half-arsed it all because they were in fuckin' Nashville. They know the real deal starts next week in Chi-Town, followed by Pittsburgh, Philly, and Brooklyn for the go-home show.

Those towns will shit all over the show if WWE don't pull their heads out of their asses.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Bad Raw. It's like they went out of their way to kill any excitement we had. Still looking forward to Shane next week though. :smile2:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Badbadrobot said:


> Dean is booked like utter dog shit, why would we expect him to be getting massive pops? Wwe have taught us to be disappointed and that's what we constantly are.


By that logic Reigns is booked like shit because he's booked against type



Jack Thwagger said:


> He's a much better face than Reigns, regardless of if you want to objectively hear the crowd or not.


Already said Reignis a bad face, you're the one over exaggerating the 1 pop he got during the beating


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

oztin316 said:


> sasha got pinned because of what? lynchf*rt?


One of the WOAT finishes I've seen in a match


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Already said Reignis a bad face, you're the one over exaggerating the 1 pop he got during the beating


How so? :mj

Because he actually GOT a pop and acknowledging that?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> How so? :mj
> 
> Because he actually GOT a pop and acknowledging that?


To me the pop became invalid when they not only chanted "One more time" after he got Pedigreed, bnut sat in silence the entire time Ambrose got punched out on the table.

Since when do top faces get beat up to boo's or silence? 

The pop was like a someone saying she likes you, but the rest of the crowds actions was like that same person standing you up.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> To me the pop became invalid when they not only chanted "One more time" after he got Pedigreed, bnut sat in silence the entire time Ambrose got punched out on the table.
> 
> Since when do top faces get beat up to boo's or silence?
> 
> The pop was like a someone saying she likes you, but the rest of the crowds actions was like that same person standing you up.


That doesn't invalidate any of Ambrose's pops. I dislike Ambrose as much as the next guy that sees through his weak work, but if he is fairly over than he deserves a fairly good spot.

You are right that Ambrose is not "a top face" however he happens to be "the top face" because nobody is more over than him.

What I mean is, whilst Ambrose falls short of the typical standards of overness that WWE have set for themselves from 1914-2014, they lowered the bar post-Mania 2014 so they have set themselves a new all time low standard. By this new low standard, Ambrose more than fills their below-par quota.

There is no way anybody would consider Ambrose a top level wrestling guy, however he just happens to be top level within WWE right now. Which means WWE is not operating at the top level whilst they have the current roster they do, because none of them are top guys.

But this is what WWE wanted and specifically manipulated and designed an environment where people don't get truly over, and can't develop or learn wrestlling skills or mic skills, and stagnate, regress, and get a lot worse than when they joined. Ambrose is perfect for WWE.


----------



## SteveQuo (Feb 19, 2016)

I expected Linda McMahon to come to the ring after Vince said Shane will only be a "son of a bitch".


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> To me the pop became invalid when they not only chanted "One more time" after he got Pedigreed, bnut sat in silence the entire time Ambrose got punched out on the table.
> 
> Since when do top faces get beat up to boo's or silence?
> 
> The pop was like a someone saying she likes you, but the rest of the crowds actions was like that same person standing you up.


A group of like 3 or 4 people close to a mic chanted that and it quickly died off, the crowd popped for him saying 'Thanks', and booed during and after the beatdown. They should be getting beaten down to boos, for fuck's sake, the heel is getting offense in. :drake1

I don't care about your ridiculous comparisons. Ambrose is over, more over than Reigns could hope to be, and he's consistently shown that.


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

SteveQuo said:


> I expected Linda McMahon to come to the ring after Vince said Shane will only be a "son of a bitch".


yes 
and tinymac hornswoggle will fight for linda 
against shane and taker
for control of raw >
family feud complete:grin2:


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Daemon_Rising said:


> One of the WOAT finishes I've seen in a match


yes .
i have the same opinion . 

do u knw wen the hhh v ambrose title fight is happening?
next raw in chicago? 
any further info about this match ???


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well it's Wrestlemania season, and they're putting two dif...nah fuck it, I can't be arsed 'analysing' this dross. 

It's one step forward, five leaps backwards for this company. Every single fucking time.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I may switch over to MMA full time after Mania season. Or whatever the WWE is passing off as RTW.

Speaking of Dean, I like him. But there's nothing about his current character that makes me feel passionate about him. Excuse my French, but he's booked like a pussy with a fighting heart. That's nice and all but the Daniel Bryan style of booking shouldn't be applied to a former Shield member. All the faces are pretty much booke as struggling underdogs. It doesn't work for Reigns who's forced to be a bland babyface but at least he gets to be credible. Dean is beat up weekly. But in today's WWE, that's how you get over with the majority of fans. You have to be a punching bag and "overcome". There are no more Taker's, HBK's, Rock's and Austin's who could be faces but with an edge. The heel's aren't much better. They had Kevin Owens lose to Big Show and throw some kind of tantrum outside. 

The crowd did react to HHH beating up Dean, but I expected more. It could've just been the Nashville crowd. I did like Dean saying "Thank You" into the mic after HHH did the pedigree. 

Stephanie is the best heel the roster has. Which is sad when you think about it. She refuses to put anyone over. 

Undertaker and Vince's segment was a letdown. A complete waste of time. Taker's career should be on the line. 

I don't care about Lana vs. Brie. It's so random but I guess they need to do something for Mania. 

What a difference a week makes.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

More like, "when the gong strikes, go for a piss break."


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Empress said:


> I may switch over to MMA full time after Mania season. Or whatever the WWE is passing off as RTW.
> 
> Speaking of Dean, I like him. But there's nothing about his current character that makes me feel passionate about him. Excuse my French, but he's booked like a pussy with a fighting heart. That's nice and all but the Daniel Bryan style of booking shouldn't be applied to a former Shield member. All the faces are pretty much booke as struggling underdogs. It doesn't work for Reigns who's forced to be a bland babyface but at least he gets to be credible. Dean is beat up weekly. But in today's WWE, that's how you get over with the majority of fans. You have to be a punching bag and "overcome". There are no more Taker's, HBK's, Rock's and Austin's who could be faces but with an edge. The heel's aren't much better. They had Kevin Owens lose to Big Show and throw some kind of tantrum outside.
> 
> ...


i agree with EVERYTHING u said
also to be noted -all the current champions are heels 
except for US chUmp 
indeed all faces are booked like struggling underdogs


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Empress said:


> I may switch over to MMA full time after Mania season. Or whatever the WWE is passing off as RTW.
> 
> Speaking of Dean, I like him. But there's nothing about his current character that makes me feel passionate about him. Excuse my French, but he's booked like a pussy with a fighting heart. That's nice and all but the Daniel Bryan style of booking shouldn't be applied to a former Shield member. All the faces are pretty much booke as struggling underdogs. It doesn't work for Reigns who's forced to be a bland babyface but at least he gets to be credible. Dean is beat up weekly. But in today's WWE, that's how you get over with the majority of fans. You have to be a punching bag and "overcome". There are no more Taker's, HBK's, Rock's and Austin's who could be faces but with an edge. The heel's aren't much better. They had Kevin Owens lose to Big Show and throw some kind of tantrum outside.
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao at you calling Dean and WWE faces in general; pussies. Don't know why, but that cracked me up. I also agree with pretty much everything you said. Angry Empress is GOAT. :mark: :mark: :mark:

You're right about the old school faces. Even whitemeat babyface boyhood dream HBK; you could tell had an attitude underneath that BS character.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

oztin316 said:


> i agree with EVERYTHING u said
> also to be noted -all the current champions are heels
> except for US chUmp
> indeed all faces are booked like struggling underdogs


I was just about to ask who the US Champ was. And then I remembered it was Kalisto. :lol 

They really don't seem that interested in making Kalisto a bigger deal. I just don't get the point of making a talent champion and then booking them to be irrelevant.



ShowStopper said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao at you calling Dean and WWE faces in general; pussies. Don't know why, but that cracked me up. I also agree with pretty much everything you said. Angry Empress is GOAT. :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> You're right about the old school faces. Even whitemeat babyface boyhood dream HBK; you could tell had an attitude underneath that BS character.




I'm more angry with myself. I don't know why I still watch the WWE. But I'm an addict. So, I'll be tuning in for WM 32.

But I have no interest in a face Reigns, a face Ambrose or more underdogs post Mania. I'll quit cold turkey if nothing changes. More power to anyone else who can sit through all the faces being booked like losers, but that's not the WWE I grew up on. Even Bret Hart, the most pure of baby faces at one point, was never booked to be a loser who got beat up every single week.


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

y2aj has something going for them as faces though.
hoping for a tlc clusterfuck at mania


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> You're right about the old school faces. Even whitemeat babyface boyhood dream HBK; you could tell had an attitude underneath that BS character.


Oh you're right, just ask this guy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> A group of like 3 or 4 people close to a mic chanted that and it quickly died off, the crowd popped for him saying 'Thanks', and booed during and after the beatdown. They should be getting beaten down to boos, for fuck's sake, the heel is getting offense in. :drake1
> 
> I don't care about your ridiculous comparisons. Ambrose is over, more over than Reigns could hope to be, and he's consistently shown that.


Slip on my part I meant since when do faces get beat to cheers in reference to Reigns and Silence in reference to Ambrose

Because Ambrose got beat to silence and you know it. The crowd gave 0 fucks that he was getting punched out.

And :lmao at only 4 people chanted it and then blaming the mic. Put it like this just like the Savage chants towards Steph we all heard the "one more time" chants for HHH to Pedigree Ambrose. 

Once again since when do fans chant for the babyface to get beat up?

Ambrose is so much better as face that the crowd chants for him to take finishers. Is that really something the "true top face" should be getting? I mean Reigns gets booed and the crowd likes seeing Ambrose get his ass whooped I like both but both are shit top faces


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Slip on my part I meant since when do faces get beat to cheers in reference to Reigns and Silence in reference to Ambrose
> 
> Because Ambrose got beat to silence and you know it. The crowd gave 0 fucks that he was getting punched out.
> 
> ...


Please, son, stop lying. Seriously, just stop lying to yourself. Do I need to link videos? Cause I will.

And the context of his gimmick is lost to you, as well. Seeing as though Ambrose is being booked as someone who is a glutton for punishment, chanting for him to be attacked, for more confrontation, isn't an indication of dislike. It's playing along to his character, but apparently that completely has gone over your head.

The fact you're trying to argue Ambrose isn't over, after the shit fans pulled, after the insane amount of cheering, is just delusion at it's finest. Women could be throwing their bras at him and men could be kissing the bottom of his feet and you'd still insist he's not over. :drake1


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> That doesn't invalidate any of Ambrose's pops. I dislike Ambrose as much as the next guy that sees through his weak work, but if he is fairly over than he deserves a fairly good spot.
> 
> You are right that Ambrose is not "a top face" however he happens to be "the top face" because nobody is more over than him.
> 
> ...


It certainly invalidates Ambrose pops. It's no different than when Reigns was getting crowd pops but then got booed anytime he was about to win a big match.

I like both but if the forum is going to rightfully point out Reigns is failing as a top face (acceptance wise), then let's be consistent and point out Ambrose is failing as a top face. (And I mean top face as on one of the top 3 faces)

Somebody who's supposed to be a top 3 face like Ambrose and Reigns shouldn't be getting consistent boos (Reigns) or have fans excited to see them get their ass kicked (Ambrose)

Thats my only thing you can blame WWE because they have some fault no doubt. But I'm more so talking about the blatant ignoring some of the shortcomings as Ambrose acceptance wise. 

I mean if Reigns is failing to get over because he's getting booed. Then Ambrose is equally failing to get over because fans actually want to see him take beatings.

Like I said I really like both and can't wait for when they finally feud. But I'm just more so annoyed with the turning a blind eye to Ambrose obvious deficiencies in his overness.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> It certainly invalidates Ambrose pops. It's no different than when Reigns was getting crowd pops but then got booed anytime he was about to win a big match.
> 
> I like both but if the forum is going to rightfully point out Reigns is failing as a top face (acceptance wise), then let's be consistent and point out Ambrose is failing as a top face. (And I mean top face as on one of the top 3 faces)
> 
> ...


I think you are taking the "fans want to see Ambrose get beaten" thing as gospel, when there is no consistency to prove this being the case.

One thing we are not factoring into your calculations is the Brock factor. 

Let's just rewind slightly to Lesnar v Taker. Taker started being a heel dick, low blowing, so of course fans wanted Lesnar, the tweener, to kick some ass.

Similar here. Fans do like Ambrose. But he is being a heel dick low blowing, so naturally this spurs fans to cheer for Lesnar.

Please, don't mistake what I am saying. I know there are severe deficiencies with Ambrose's overness. He is only mildly over, but my point was that mildly over, in 2016 WWE, is what WWE are looking for. Just slightly above mediocrity is where they want there performers to be.

So I expanded by saying although Ambrose is not "A top face" (ie. Austin/Rock/Hogan) he is "The top face" as in currently, the best of a bad bunch. That's what I meant. Being the top face in WWE at any given time, even on a technicality, is not a bad place to be. And for me although I see clear deficiencies in his overness, I don't see that invalidating his pops, they are still real pops.

I see fans popping for Ambrose at Mania. Match starts with 50/50 heat. Fan favour swings towards Lesnar as the match grows, because of superior ring work. Lesnar wins, crowd love it, and Ambrose slowly stands up, beaten, refuses stretcher treatment, and gets applauded walking to the back.

WWE's WrestleMania scenario's are so easy to predict, and their audience so easy to manipulate


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Please, son, stop lying. Seriously, just stop lying to yourself. Do I need to link videos? Cause I will.
> 
> And the context of his gimmick is lost to you, as well. Seeing as though Ambrose is being booked as someone who is a glutton for punishment, chanting for him to be attacked, for more confrontation, isn't an indication of dislike. It's playing along to his character, but apparently that completely has gone over your head.
> 
> The fact you're trying to argue Ambrose isn't over, after the shit fans pulled, after the insane amount of cheering, is just delusion at it's finest. Women could be throwing their bras at him and men could be kissing the bottom of his feet and you'd still insist he's not over. :drake1


I like Ambrose but call it what it is when the fans are asking for you to catch an ass whooping and your a top face that's just as bad as when your getting booed like Reigns.

You're the one trying to do character gymnastics. We've seen characters who could with stand punishment in Foley and Jeff Hardy. But the fans never actively cheered for someone to come give them another finisher or sat in silence as they got beat up.

I mean come on are you really saying the fans like Ambrose because he gets beat up? 

There was no insane amount of cheers there was a nice pop for his offense. Then he got a Pedigree they chanted one more time as HHH walked off.

Ambrose said "Thank You" into the mix crowd laughs.

HHH comes back throws him out the Ring, over the table, and then onto the table as the crowd gave 0 fucks.

There was no "Let's go Ambrose" as he got punched

There was no "Boos" or "you suck" to HHH as he punched out Ambrose.

There was nothing but an awkward silence. 

Now his 1st promo he got pops throughout no doubt especially when he asked for the title shot. I'm not over looking that.

But when it came down to it in the main event segment the crowd acted like they could give two fucks that HHH was kicking the shit out of Ambrose. 

I mean what separates him from being any worse of a top face then Reigns? They cheer when Reigns gets beat up and sit on their hands when Ambrose gets beat up. Fans of both and they are both getting reactions a top face shouldn't get.

In the last month we've had the fans perfectly fine with both HHH and Lesnar kicking his ass. It was kind of a whatever thing with Lesnar because fans like whatever he destroys. But now HHH is pounding him out and the fans couldn't be bothered to muster a boo until HHH was on the ramp. That doesn't scream true top face.

Now I will say maybe it was just the Nashville crowd is shit. I mean AJ got no love during his entrance but then the crowd chanted for him before the match started. Idk last night just didn't look good for the "Ambrose should be in Reigns spot" movement.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I like Ambrose but call it what it is when the fans are asking for you to catch an ass whooping and your a top face that's just as bad as when your getting booed like Reigns.
> 
> You're the one trying to do character gymnastics. We've seen characters who could with stand punishment in Foley and Jeff Hardy. But the fans never actively cheered for someone to come give them another finisher or sat in silence as they got beat up.
> 
> ...


I honestly am so dumbfounded. It's like you didn't watch RAW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I think you are taking the "fans want to see Ambrose get beaten" thing as gospel, when there is no consistency to prove this being the case.
> 
> One thing we are not factoring into your calculations is the Brock factor.
> 
> ...


When Brock was beating his ass to cheers that was more ignorable because he's bulletproof ATM. He could probably F5 Jim Ross and his wife to cheers in Oklahoma that's how over him destroying shit is.

But when HHH is punching you out to crowd indifference thats a bad sign IMO.

I definitely get that Ambrose is probably the best of their bad true top face situation. Because like I keep I saying like both. And both along with Rollins are going to be top guys for the foreseeable future.

My thing once again is just I like pointing out the hypocrisy that some on the Forum participate in. I mean if pointing out top faces not getting top face reactions is the wave then let's point out how Ambrose failed in that closing segment.

As far as the match thats going to be dope. And if they're smart they have Ambrose go over because at this point Brock doesn't need the win and Ambrose could use it to firmly establish that he is a main event player.

Plus you got an easy way to set up the inevitable Reigns and Ambrose feud if both win. You can go so many ways with it. 

You could have Reigns get salty Ambrose did something he couldn't do. 

You could have Ambrose hold it over Reigns head that if he can beat Brock he can beat anyone.

Hell you could even keep both faces and do the whole I respect what you did here's your title shot brother.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

I heard a damn pretty good pop for when Ambrose attacked Triple H and boos when H gave the pedigree to Ambrose. I'm watching it right now and Triple H is walking to the back to loud boos. Reigns fans are trying way too hard. :mj4


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I honestly am so dumbfounded. It's like you didn't watch RAW.


Nah you clearly were just off that gas if you think anybody cared while Ambrose was getting punched on the table.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowKiller said:


> I heard a damn pretty good pop for when Ambrose attacked Triple H and boos when H gave the pedigree to Ambrose. I'm watching it right now and Triple H is walking to the back to loud boos. Reigns fans are trying way too hard. :mj4


:mj4 said several times HHH got booed when he was on the ramp.

But where were the boos when Ambrose is getting punched on the announce table? The fans watched Ambrose get punched out to indifference.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> :mj4 said several times HHH got booed when he was on the ramp.
> 
> But where were the boos when Ambrose is getting punched on the announce table? The fans watched Ambrose get punched out to indifference.


Crowd was probably expecting a table spot, but all he did was punch him for like 2 minutes on the table. Why the heck should the crowd react to that? It's not like it was a huge spot or anything. Again, trying way too hard. :mj4


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowKiller said:


> Crowd was probably expecting a table spot, but all he did was punch him for like 2 minutes on the table. Why the heck should the crowd react to that? It's not like it was a huge spot or anything. Again, trying way too hard. :mj4


So you're saying a face getting mounted and punched "for like 2 minutes" is something the crowd shouldn't react to :mj4 nah you're trying way too hard to act like thats normal.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

You're trying so hard to find something negative about Ambrose's reaction just to lessen Reign's awful reaction. "Omg see here in this video between 2:45-2:53 Ambrose isn't getting cheerz at a part where there were zero spots or anything interesting going on" If Triple H actually hit a pedigree onto the table and it didn't make a noise _then_ there's something to actually be worried about, not a couple of punches until the refs broke it up. :lmao

Fucking lol at how Ambrose actually getting a positive face reaction seems to bother some Reigns fans so much. Continue ignoring the pops for Ambrose/boos for HHH during their interactions leading up to their match and keep a look out for those "silent" moments. :mj4


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Just seen that Ambrose/HHH is now official for that network special as predicted. 'WWE: Roadblock' 

There is another match announced. 

Roman Reigns is scheduled for a match there against ................ Sheamus 

:ha 

They've got to be fucking kidding, right? 

Is Toronto a smark city? I mean this is a network special on the RTWM so it's going to be fairly smarky. 

Reigns vs Sheamus will be a huge fucking mess if that happens while Ambrose will probably be getting huge cheers facing HHH. 

It beggars belief that this might actually happen a few weeks out form Mania :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lel

Steph roid ragin' was scary yet somehow arousing


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

i miss wcw so much


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

What a way to make my excitement completely die for Mania season. I can hardly name one good thing about this weeks Raw, terrible WWE, just terrible.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Who spotted the Slap Nuts shirt.. bruh.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

NitroMark said:


> Who spotted the Slap Nuts shirt.. bruh.


Was that you?


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Was that you?


nah


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

2/29, not 02/29. You make the thread unsearchable on Google when you don't write the date correctly.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

epbbi said:


> 2/29, not 02/29. You make the thread unsearchable on Google when you don't write the date correctly.


Why should one care if it's searchable on Google when members on here can see/find it clearly as it's in the RAW/SD SECTION.

:maisie3

Wait, why am i even responding lol. Your'e lucky i keep it written the 'American way' too.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

NitroMark said:


> nah


*I used to work with a huge fucking geek that used to call everybody Slapnuts lol.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I just watched the opening segment again. :ambrose


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I like Ambrose but call it what it is when the fans are asking for you to catch an ass whooping and your a top face that's just as bad as when your getting booed like Reigns.
> 
> You're the one trying to do character gymnastics. We've seen characters who could with stand punishment in Foley and Jeff Hardy. But the fans never actively cheered for someone to come give them another finisher or sat in silence as they got beat up.
> 
> ...


Did you not hear the crowd pop when Ambrose began to fight back @ HHH? If the crowd didn't give a fuck then why did they do that?

I mean I get it, the guy isn't massively over by any means but the fact he's still getting decent face reactions tells me that he's at least more over than you seem to give him credit for.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> Last Week - Brock F5's him, fans chant one more time
> This week - HHH hits the Pedigree and fans chant one more time
> 
> Lets not act like they want Ambrose to win it all or that they think he can fight worth a fuck ... He's a modern day Tommy "Thank YouSir May I Have Another" Dreamer


FTR, this post is willfully delusional at best and blatantly dishonest at worst. I just rewatched the entire segment and at no point did fans ask for another pedigree. 2:28







Nothing but boos and disapproval with a few scattered chants for Dean to get up.

They also booed HHH heavily to end the show and laughed at Dean's "Thanks," which narrative wise, was the catalyst for Ambrose's beating in the first place as Hunter felt "disrespected" and the crowd sold it as planned. Not sure what one gets out of lying but he received a babyface reception throughout the entire ordeal. One would have to be operating with an agenda to claim otherwise.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

The ultimate test is whether he can maintain that sort of reaction into the more smarky crowds, which I do have my doubts about tbh. This Nashville crowd probably would have cheered for Reigns as well.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

squarebox said:


> The ultimate test is whether he can maintain that sort of reaction into the more smarky crowds, which I do have my doubts about tbh. This Nashville crowd probably would have cheered for Reigns as well.


That is why I wonder why Reigns was out for last week.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

squarebox said:


> The ultimate test is whether he can maintain that sort of reaction into the more smarky crowds, which I do have my doubts about tbh. This Nashville crowd probably would have cheered for Reigns as well.


Don't smarks love Ambrose?


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Don't smarks love Ambrose?


Over Reigns maybe but over HHH or Lesnar? No way. I think reactions will be a lot more mixed in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## CptHowdy187 (Oct 30, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Did JBL say that? Last week the delusional fucker in a hyperbole attempt to get the Wyatt family over compared Eric Rowan to STAN HANSEN.


You know the way Matt Striker is mostly a good commentator but sometimes makes those really cringey marky comments? JBL does that constantly and it's so friggin' irritating! He doesn't even come across as genuine either, like he's really a big fan of all these past wrestlers he brings up. His comments come across more like lines fed to him over the headset to try to appeal to old-school fans.


----------



## CptHowdy187 (Oct 30, 2011)

killacamt said:


> So WWE now supports Subway who supports child rapists??


They support Susan G. Komen. Nothing they do like that should surprise people anymore.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

squarebox said:


> Over Reigns maybe but over HHH or Lesnar? No way. I think reactions will be a lot more mixed in the upcoming weeks.


Ambrose will get huge reactions in Toronto, Chicago, Philly and Brooklyn. Brock is only scheduled for the Pittsburgh Raw on the 14th, the network special in Toronto on the 12th (In which he is facing Bray Wyatt) and a Smackdown in Boston on the 22nd. 

As of right now he is not scheduled to appear in Brooklyn for the go home Raw show. 

As for Ambrose, well, he may not be the finished article but he's been carrying the shows on his back now while Reigns has been put on the sidelines because they are shit scared of giving him a microphone in case he buries himself again. 

The fans will have recognized this. I think his reactions will be very strong in these cities. Embarrassingly so for Roman Reigns and WWE.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

CptHowdy187 said:


> They support Susan G. Komen. Nothing they do like that should surprise people anymore.


Isn't Vince friends with Donald Trump?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

If they were clever, they could see Ambrose was the perfect guy with the perfect story to get the Bryan booking.

But they aren't, so they don't.


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

3ofmycommentsinthisthreadgotdeleted : [


will trump come back to a wwe event again ? 
for hair v hair 2. 
: D


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Ambrose is one of the top faces of the company because he gets one of the loudest if not the loudest pops from the crowd. I have no doubts he would and could get the same reactions from smark cities.


----------

